# Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday



## g5000

China just announced their PMI for February.

35.7.

What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.

China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


----------



## Golfing Gator

Ouch!  Damn glad I do not retire for another decade!


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.


----------



## kyzr

So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.  
Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.


----------



## Golfing Gator

kyzr said:


> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.


----------



## kyzr

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...


How about Fed Chairman Powell?  
If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?  
Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus

The only shit show is the democrat primary.


----------



## Golfing Gator

kyzr said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.


----------



## kyzr

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
Click to expand...


China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.  
Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.  
Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
There are bargains to be had.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?


Yes, you know the economy is perfectly fine, when the Fed chair announces that the fundamentals are still strong, but we may have to cut rates, heh heh...


----------



## Golfing Gator

kyzr said:


> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.



Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.

The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.


----------



## DrLove

kyzr said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
Click to expand...


I just bought 20 shares of Clorox. Not going great so far, but give it a few weeks! 

Market Summary > Clorox Co
NYSE: CLX
159.42 USD −9.28 (5.50%)
Closed: Feb 28, 7:39 PM EST · 
After hours 160.90 +1.48


----------



## OldLady

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
Click to expand...

Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.


----------



## g5000

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
Click to expand...

The Fed is virtually powerless in this situation.  They have already lowered interest rates to such a low position they have very little room to maneuver.


----------



## g5000

There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.

Christ.


----------



## Manonthestreet

(What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us


----------



## Golfing Gator

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.
Click to expand...


Because over time it is still one of the most reliable for growth.  There will always be down times but it always comes back up eventually.


----------



## g5000

Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school

_A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed._
_
_
Wheeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...


Can someone explain China failure with the Coronavirus is now Trump fault?

The market crash has to do with the World reliance on China manufacturing sector and tourism industry, so if they failed to contain a virus that originated in their Country the blame should be on them and the World leaders including our leadership for not having a backup plan if China went offline.

So Trump has little to do with this crash and it is more about the uncertainty of containing a virus and a country that went offline on the international market!


----------



## LeftofLeft

Obama should man-up and be held accountable for the market taking a turn. Given his history of taking credit for things he had nothing to do with and for passing the buck for everything bad under his watch, you would think he would do the honorable thing for once and not hide behind entitlement.


----------



## Rambunctious

This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....


----------



## DrLove

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.
Click to expand...


I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle. 

Now I just dabble here and there, but most of my money is in solid real estate, CDs and tax free muni bonds. 

NOBODY who's as close to retirement as I should even think about stocks. Maybe not now right after things tanked, but start pulling back and going with CDs and such which are far more stable. Making 2.3% at present on a 1 year CD. That's prolly more than a coffee can pays.


----------



## Likkmee

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
Click to expand...

Most of mine are Spain,Chile, Colombia and various parts of Central America. The shit from TGS is cost prohibitive and often shit quality.


----------



## Rambunctious

It was Obama that let all of our most important industries to relocate to China...not Trump....


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school
> 
> _A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed.
> 
> _
> Wheeeeeeeee!


Actually been a death in Washington or Oregon...according to MSN news


----------



## DrLove

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain China failure with the Coronavirus is now Trump fault?
> 
> The market crash has to do with the World reliance on China manufacturing sector and tourism industry, so if they failed to contain a virus that originated in their Country the blame should be on them and the World leaders including our leadership for not having a backup plan if China went offline.
> 
> So Trump has little to do with this crash and it is more about the uncertainty of containing a virus and a country that went offline on the international market!
Click to expand...


Who said Coronavirus was Trump's fault? It isn't. But his crappy response definitely isn't helping the markets or making any of us safer.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Likkmee said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

(What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us


----------



## g5000

Rambunctious said:


> It was Obama that let all of our most important industries to relocate to China...not Trump....


The relocation of business has been going on for decades.  And no president can stop a company from deciding to move.

Fingerpointing is pointless.

Also, 80 percent of manufacturing jobs which have been lost were lost due to automation.  Those jobs are never coming back.  So when Trump claims he is going to bring them back, he is lying through his teeth.


----------



## kyzr

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
Click to expand...


Not to give the rich and their hedge funds a pass.  
But two of my major complaints about the stock market are short sellers and high-frequency traders.
1. A small transaction tax would stop the high-frequency traders and make everyone "long investors"
2. Short sellers should be taxed at a higher rate.  Too many times they just steal from our 401Ks.


----------



## TomParks

Time to tariff all drugs imported from China and offer companies incentives to make them here again.


----------



## g5000

You can't make T-shirts or assemble widgets and pay people 30 bucks an hour.  It just can't be done unless you want everything to cost more.

What our Presidents should be focusing on is not bringing those factories back.  They should be focusing on educating our children for the high paying technical jobs of tomorrow.

And they have ALL failed at it.  Trump, Obama, Bush, Clinton.  All of them.


----------



## kyzr

DrLove said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just bought 20 shares of Clorox. Not going great so far, but give it a few weeks!
> 
> Market Summary > Clorox Co
> NYSE: CLX
> 159.42 USD −9.28 (5.50%)
> Closed: Feb 28, 7:39 PM EST ·
> After hours 160.90 +1.48
Click to expand...


Good idea.  Disinfection should be a big item going forward.  Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Obama that let all of our most important industries to relocate to China...not Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation of business has been going on for decades.  And no president can stop a company from deciding to move.
> 
> Fingerpointing is pointless.
> 
> Also, 80 percent of manufacturing jobs which have been lost were lost due to automation.  Those jobs are never coming back.  So when Trump claims he is going to bring them back, he is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...

A lot of em were purchased by China and some of those could have been prevented for security reasons


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

DrLove said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain China failure with the Coronavirus is now Trump fault?
> 
> The market crash has to do with the World reliance on China manufacturing sector and tourism industry, so if they failed to contain a virus that originated in their Country the blame should be on them and the World leaders including our leadership for not having a backup plan if China went offline.
> 
> So Trump has little to do with this crash and it is more about the uncertainty of containing a virus and a country that went offline on the international market!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Coronavirus was Trump's fault? It isn't. But his crappy response definitely isn't helping the markets or making any of us safer.
Click to expand...


Hold on a minute!

The goddamn Coronavirus took China offline and it is Trump fault for their failure and response to the Virus?

Are you kidding me?

Also, the United States of America has offered help to China and other countries and it was China refusal, so you better put your damn blame on them and not our Government!

Had the virus originated here in the States and Trump held the CDC back from preventing the spread then yes you would be correct but the way you are spinning this you are incorrect.

China is the cause of the crash not the U.S. and you know this!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible..




Check the tag on your MAGA hat, bro. Check out how he got his daughter trademarks in China. You must be smoking the good stuff.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the tag on your MAGA hat, bro. Check out how he got his daughter trademarks in China. You must be smoking the good stuff.
Click to expand...

Says made in the USA ...oooops


----------



## g5000

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
Click to expand...

97 percent of antibiotics are not made in China.

80 percent are.  

U.S. policymakers worry about China 'weaponizing' drug exports

_Last year, China accounted for 95 percent of U.S. imports of ibuprofen, 91 percent of U.S. imports of hydrocortisone, 70 percent of U.S. imports of acetaminophen, 40 to 45 percent of U.S. imports of penicillin and 40 percent of U.S. imports of heparin, according to Commerce Department data. In all, 80 percent of the U.S. supply of antibiotics are made in China._

Grassley Urges HHS, FDA to Implement Unannounced Inspections of Foreign Drug Manufacturing Facilities | The United States Senate Committee on Finance
_
“Unbeknownst to many consumers… 80 percent of Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients are produced abroad, the majority in China and India; however, the FDA only inspected one in five registered human drug manufacturing facilities abroad last year,” Grassley wrote._


----------



## Rambunctious

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Obama that let all of our most important industries to relocate to China...not Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation of business has been going on for decades.  And no president can stop a company from deciding to move.
> 
> Fingerpointing is pointless.
> 
> Also, 80 percent of manufacturing jobs which have been lost were lost due to automation.  Those jobs are never coming back.  So when Trump claims he is going to bring them back, he is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...

We need to change that...we are talking about peoples lives in our nation...the safety of the people must come first...not the quest for slave labor....Obama was president for 8 years and did absolutely nothing....


----------



## kyzr

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
Click to expand...

Reports: China has monopoly on medical supplies and drugs - could "shut down US hospitals in months"


----------



## kyzr

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 97 percent of antibiotics are not made in China.
> 
> 80 percent are.
> 
> U.S. policymakers worry about China 'weaponizing' drug exports
> 
> _Last year, China accounted for 95 percent of U.S. imports of ibuprofen, 91 percent of U.S. imports of hydrocortisone, 70 percent of U.S. imports of acetaminophen, 40 to 45 percent of U.S. imports of penicillin and 40 percent of U.S. imports of heparin, according to Commerce Department data. In all, 80 percent of the U.S. supply of antibiotics are made in China._
> 
> Grassley Urges HHS, FDA to Implement Unannounced Inspections of Foreign Drug Manufacturing Facilities | The United States Senate Committee on Finance
> _
> “Unbeknownst to many consumers… 80 percent of Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients are produced abroad, the majority in China and India; however, the FDA only inspected one in five registered human drug manufacturing facilities abroad last year,” Grassley wrote._
Click to expand...


Reports: China has monopoly on medical supplies and drugs - could "shut down US hospitals in months"
The coronavirus outbreak has exposed the United States’ dangerous dependence on China for pharmaceutical and medical supplies, including an *estimated 97 percent of all antibiotics* and 80 percent of the active pharmaceutical ingredients needed to produce drugs in the United States.


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the tag on your MAGA hat, bro. Check out how he got his daughter trademarks in China. You must be smoking the good stuff.
Click to expand...


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.
> 
> Christ.



Yep, saw this earlier. Washington County which is eastern side of Portland and a fairly affluent county many of whom come out to the coast where I live. What I couldn't help wondering is whether they'll need to shut down the school for a bit. The staffer/ teacher/ or whatever may have either picked it up from one of the kids or GIVEN it to one or more of the kids.

We need TEST KITS. Thousands of them. We are UNDER-TESTING (bigly). 550 total have been administered in the entire country. South Korea has administered 65,000 of them.

Everything has to be run through the CDC and Donald has established ridiculously tight parameters for what they'll test and what they won't. Right now, they won't do a test on anyone who hasn't traveled to and from certain countries - Community contracted cases? Meh, they don't seem interested at this point. It's RIDICULOUS to say the least.


----------



## g5000

Making stupid claims about Trump or Hillary or anyone else accomplishes one thing.  It completely disqualifies the idiots making or parroting such claims from being taken seriously.

If your propagandists are politicizing this situation, you should shut them off and never turn them on again.


----------



## g5000

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw this earlier. Washington County which is eastern side of Portland and a fairly affluent county many of whom come out to the coast where I live. What I couldn't help wondering is whether they'll need to shut down the school for a bit. The staffer/ teacher/ or whatever may have either picked it up from one of the kids or GIVEN it to one or more of the kids.
> 
> We need TEST KITS. Thousands of them. We are UNDER-TESTING (bigly). 550 total have been administered in the entire country. South Korea has administered 65,000 of them.
> 
> Everything has to be run through the CDC and Donald has established ridiculously tight parameters for what they'll test and what they won't. Right now, they won't do a test on anyone who hasn't traveled to and from certain countries - Community contracted cases? Meh, they don't seem interested at this point. It's RIDICULOUS to say the least.
Click to expand...

I saw a news article, and posted it on here, a few days ago which said a chest CT is an accurate means of testing for covid-19.

As for the Oregon school, it is closed until Wednesday while they clean it.  I have a feeling the genie is already out of the bottle, though.


----------



## kyzr

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw this earlier. Washington County which is eastern side of Portland and a fairly affluent county many of whom come out to the coast where I live. What I couldn't help wondering is whether they'll need to shut down the school for a bit. The staffer/ teacher/ or whatever may have either picked it up from one of the kids or GIVEN it to one or more of the kids.
> 
> We need TEST KITS. Thousands of them. We are UNDER-TESTING (bigly). 550 total have been administered in the entire country. South Korea has administered 65,000 of them.
> 
> Everything has to be run through the CDC and Donald has established ridiculously tight parameters for what they'll test and what they won't. Right now, they won't do a test on anyone who hasn't traveled to and from certain countries - Community contracted cases? Meh, they don't seem interested at this point. It's RIDICULOUS to say the least.
Click to expand...


I bet they close the school for a while, like a month and do work plans online.


----------



## airplanemechanic

DrLove said:


> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.



Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.

Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:

The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49. 
The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01. 
Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.

Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:

The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45 
S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
 Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.

So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.

So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school
> 
> _A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed.
> 
> _
> Wheeeeeeeee!



Thanks, yeah Lake Oswego is as affluent as affluent gets in Washington County with possible exception of the West Hills and parts of Beaverton. They closed the school. Smart. Now start testing every kid who goes there and every adult who works there.


----------



## Rambunctious

I'm sure it will be rocketing up by the end of summer.....just in time for Trump's landslide victory....and the peoples victory over communism.....


----------



## DrLove

LeftofLeft said:


> Obama should man-up and be held accountable for the market taking a turn. Given his history of taking credit for things he had nothing to do with and for passing the buck for everything bad under his watch, you would think he would do the honorable thing for once and not hide behind entitlement.



Oh fer fucking Jeezie - I just read this ^


----------



## g5000

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
Click to expand...

Actually, the Dow remained flat for the entire two years of the trade war.  It did not start to rise again until it was announced they had reached a round one deal.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...


You've got some facts to back up this bullshit ?


----------



## OldLady

g5000 said:


> There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.
> 
> Christ.


----------



## DrLove

kyzr said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another community contagion in Oregon, and it is the worst case scenario.  A staffer at an elementary school.
> 
> Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, saw this earlier. Washington County which is eastern side of Portland and a fairly affluent county many of whom come out to the coast where I live. What I couldn't help wondering is whether they'll need to shut down the school for a bit. The staffer/ teacher/ or whatever may have either picked it up from one of the kids or GIVEN it to one or more of the kids.
> 
> We need TEST KITS. Thousands of them. We are UNDER-TESTING (bigly). 550 total have been administered in the entire country. South Korea has administered 65,000 of them.
> 
> Everything has to be run through the CDC and Donald has established ridiculously tight parameters for what they'll test and what they won't. Right now, they won't do a test on anyone who hasn't traveled to and from certain countries - Community contracted cases? Meh, they don't seem interested at this point. It's RIDICULOUS to say the least.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet they close the school for a while, like a month and do work plans online.
Click to expand...


They did - Smart move ... And trust me, there ain't a kid in Lake Oswego who doesn't have a laptop or tablet and high speed Internet connection. 

_Median Household Income
$100,461_


----------



## g5000

Sun Devil 92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some facts to back up this bullshit ?
Click to expand...

Did you watch Trump's presser today?  He really needs to step back and let the pros talk.  He sounds like an idiot.


----------



## DrLove

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
Click to expand...


Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.


----------



## g5000

The markets listen to what our leaders say, and react accordingly.  And right now, the markets are incredibly volatile.  Trump needs to shut the fuck up with his wild gyrations.

I think, though, the markets have accustomed themselves to hearing Trump make an ass of himself and just write him off now.

At least I hope they do.


----------



## DrLove

Sun Devil 92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some facts to back up this bullshit ?
Click to expand...


Yes, I have posted them. You wouldn't be interested.

We now return you to your previously scheduled programming.


----------



## Golfing Gator

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
Click to expand...


Where do you get your dates?  Trump's launched the trade war on 22 Jan 2018 with his first two tariffs.

On that day...

NASDAQ - 6,829.55
DJI - 26,025.32
S&P - 2,809.16
Small Cap 2000 - 1,598.14

Today...

NASDAQ - 8,567.37
DJI - 25,409.36
S&P - 2,954.22
Small Cap 2000 - 1,476.43

That is about the worst 2 plus year growth we have seen in a long time.  Trump's trade war fucked the markets and they only started to rise again because of "Phase 1".


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
Click to expand...


https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...ices-may-provoke-china-trade-war-experts-warn 


*That's because the key ingredients for so many essential drugs, from antibiotics and birth control pills to treatments for cancer, depression, high cholesterol and HIV/AIDS, are purchased from China, says Rosemary Gibson, co-author with Janardan Prasad Singh of a new book called "ChinaRx: Exposing the Risks of America's Dependence on China for Medicine."*

*China has exclusive manufacturing agreements for drugs for anesthesia, cancer and HIV/AIDS, along with other medicines that "we use every day, not only in hospitals but in our own medicine chests," Gibson says, adding that China is now the world's only source of antibiotics, including the main ingredient in vancomycin, a treatment of last resort that is used by patients who are suffering from infections that are resistant to other treatment.*


----------



## Natural Citizen

They've been talking about negative interest rates for some time. This virus thing is just a convenient excuse to lead people to look away and not focus on the real problem. Which is the Fed itself.

But whuheva. I repeat myself yet again. Heh heh.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

DrLove said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some facts to back up this bullshit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I have posted them. You wouldn't be interested.
> 
> We return you to your previously scheduled programming.
Click to expand...


Uh...your conclusion does not follow the facts you posted.

Not that it ever has.


----------



## DrLove

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school
> 
> _A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed.
> 
> _
> Wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually been a death in Washington or Oregon...according to MSN news
Click to expand...


Yes, Washington State

First coronavirus death in the U.S. happens in Washington state


----------



## Sun Devil 92

DrLove said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school
> 
> _A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed.
> 
> _
> Wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually been a death in Washington or Oregon...according to MSN news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Washington State
> 
> First coronavirus death in the U.S. happens in Washington state
Click to expand...


Somebody died ????

OMG.....

That should be outlawed.


----------



## kyzr

JustAnotherNut said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...ices-may-provoke-china-trade-war-experts-warn
> 
> 
> *That's because the key ingredients for so many essential drugs, from antibiotics and birth control pills to treatments for cancer, depression, high cholesterol and HIV/AIDS, are purchased from China, says Rosemary Gibson, co-author with Janardan Prasad Singh of a new book called "ChinaRx: Exposing the Risks of America's Dependence on China for Medicine."*
> 
> *China has exclusive manufacturing agreements for drugs for anesthesia, cancer and HIV/AIDS, along with other medicines that "we use every day, not only in hospitals but in our own medicine chests," Gibson says, adding that China is now the world's only source of antibiotics, including the main ingredient in vancomycin, a treatment of last resort that is used by patients who are suffering from infections that are resistant to other treatment.*
Click to expand...


I personally refuse generics if there is a real drug to buy.  Some are also made in India.  Its a cost thing.  
To make drugs in the US is very expensive due to unions and regulations.  
So do you want good or cheap pharmaceuticals?


----------



## DrLove

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the tag on your MAGA hat, bro. Check out how he got his daughter trademarks in China. You must be smoking the good stuff.
Click to expand...


Trump used to be able to take a punch and be semi-lucid with an actual sense of humor. No mas -


----------



## percysunshine

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



When is the bottom...heh

Time to deploy dry powder...


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 97 percent of antibiotics are not made in China.
> 
> 80 percent are.
> 
> U.S. policymakers worry about China 'weaponizing' drug exports
> 
> _Last year, China accounted for 95 percent of U.S. imports of ibuprofen, 91 percent of U.S. imports of hydrocortisone, 70 percent of U.S. imports of acetaminophen, 40 to 45 percent of U.S. imports of penicillin and 40 percent of U.S. imports of heparin, according to Commerce Department data. In all, 80 percent of the U.S. supply of antibiotics are made in China._
> 
> Grassley Urges HHS, FDA to Implement Unannounced Inspections of Foreign Drug Manufacturing Facilities | The United States Senate Committee on Finance
> _
> “Unbeknownst to many consumers… 80 percent of Active Pharmaceutical Ingredients are produced abroad, the majority in China and India; however, the FDA only inspected one in five registered human drug manufacturing facilities abroad last year,” Grassley wrote._
Click to expand...


Intelligent medical experts are telling everyone to immediately secure at least 90 days worth of your prescriptions. Preferably those NOT made or partially made China.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

kyzr said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...ices-may-provoke-china-trade-war-experts-warn
> 
> 
> *That's because the key ingredients for so many essential drugs, from antibiotics and birth control pills to treatments for cancer, depression, high cholesterol and HIV/AIDS, are purchased from China, says Rosemary Gibson, co-author with Janardan Prasad Singh of a new book called "ChinaRx: Exposing the Risks of America's Dependence on China for Medicine."*
> 
> *China has exclusive manufacturing agreements for drugs for anesthesia, cancer and HIV/AIDS, along with other medicines that "we use every day, not only in hospitals but in our own medicine chests," Gibson says, adding that China is now the world's only source of antibiotics, including the main ingredient in vancomycin, a treatment of last resort that is used by patients who are suffering from infections that are resistant to other treatment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally refuse generics if there is a real drug to buy.  Some are also made in India.  Its a cost thing.
> To make drugs in the US is very expensive due to unions and regulations.
> So do you want good or cheap pharmaceuticals?
Click to expand...


I rarely take medications of any kind, even vitamins/supplements, much to my Dr's dismay. The last time I did was over 2 years ago and that was for sciatica pain and even then I tried to do without until I couldn't stand it anymore. I will always look to alternatives first and/or suck it up if I have to


----------



## airplanemechanic

DrLove said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
Click to expand...




Golfing Gator said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your dates?  Trump's launched the trade war on 22 Jan 2018 with his first two tariffs.
> 
> On that day...
> 
> NASDAQ - 6,829.55
> DJI - 26,025.32
> S&P - 2,809.16
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,598.14
> 
> Today...
> 
> NASDAQ - 8,567.37
> DJI - 25,409.36
> S&P - 2,954.22
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,476.43
> 
> That is about the worst 2 plus year growth we have seen in a long time.  Trump's trade war fucked the markets and they only started to rise again because of "Phase 1".
Click to expand...


Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Trump threatens to escalate the U.S.-China trade war if there’s no deal

If you sold out in 2018 you lost a fortune. 26K vs 29K. It only tanked in the last week. But that had nothing to do with the trade war.


----------



## kyzr

JustAnotherNut said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-co...ices-may-provoke-china-trade-war-experts-warn
> 
> 
> *That's because the key ingredients for so many essential drugs, from antibiotics and birth control pills to treatments for cancer, depression, high cholesterol and HIV/AIDS, are purchased from China, says Rosemary Gibson, co-author with Janardan Prasad Singh of a new book called "ChinaRx: Exposing the Risks of America's Dependence on China for Medicine."*
> 
> *China has exclusive manufacturing agreements for drugs for anesthesia, cancer and HIV/AIDS, along with other medicines that "we use every day, not only in hospitals but in our own medicine chests," Gibson says, adding that China is now the world's only source of antibiotics, including the main ingredient in vancomycin, a treatment of last resort that is used by patients who are suffering from infections that are resistant to other treatment.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I personally refuse generics if there is a real drug to buy.  Some are also made in India.  Its a cost thing.
> To make drugs in the US is very expensive due to unions and regulations.
> So do you want good or cheap pharmaceuticals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rarely take medications of any kind, even vitamins/supplements, much to my Dr's dismay. The last time I did was over 2 years ago and that was for sciatica pain and even then I tried to do without until I couldn't stand it anymore. I will always look to alternatives first and/or suck it up if I have to
Click to expand...


Yep, we all have horror stores about drugs coming out of China.
1. Got pink eye from one
2. Got an allergic reaction from another, and I don't have allergies


----------



## DrLove

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your dates?  Trump's launched the trade war on 22 Jan 2018 with his first two tariffs.
> 
> On that day...
> 
> NASDAQ - 6,829.55
> DJI - 26,025.32
> S&P - 2,809.16
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,598.14
> 
> Today...
> 
> NASDAQ - 8,567.37
> DJI - 25,409.36
> S&P - 2,954.22
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,476.43
> 
> That is about the worst 2 plus year growth we have seen in a long time.  Trump's trade war fucked the markets and they only started to rise again because of "Phase 1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> If you sold out in 2018 you lost a fortune. 26K vs 29K. It only tanked in the last week. But that had nothing to do with the trade war.
Click to expand...


You a funny guy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your dates?  Trump's launched the trade war on 22 Jan 2018 with his first two tariffs.
> 
> On that day...
> 
> NASDAQ - 6,829.55
> DJI - 26,025.32
> S&P - 2,809.16
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,598.14
> 
> Today...
> 
> NASDAQ - 8,567.37
> DJI - 25,409.36
> S&P - 2,954.22
> Small Cap 2000 - 1,476.43
> 
> That is about the worst 2 plus year growth we have seen in a long time.  Trump's trade war fucked the markets and they only started to rise again because of "Phase 1".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> 
> Trump threatens to escalate the U.S.-China trade war if there’s no deal
> 
> If you sold out in 2018 you lost a fortune. 26K vs 29K. It only tanked in the last week. But that had nothing to do with the trade war.
Click to expand...


Still trying to figure out why you think the trade war did not start till Nov 2019.


----------



## LeftofLeft

DrLove said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama should man-up and be held accountable for the market taking a turn. Given his history of taking credit for things he had nothing to do with and for passing the buck for everything bad under his watch, you would think he would do the honorable thing for once and not hide behind entitlement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fer fucking Jeezie - I just read this ^
Click to expand...


Pretty obsurd, isn’t it? Kind of like a former President taking credit almost 4 years into the next guy’s term. It’s called sarcasm.


----------



## Aldo Raine

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Obama that let all of our most important industries to relocate to China...not Trump....
> 
> 
> 
> The relocation of business has been going on for decades.  And no president can stop a company from deciding to move.
> 
> Fingerpointing is pointless.
> 
> Also, 80 percent of manufacturing jobs which have been lost were lost due to automation.  Those jobs are never coming back.  So when Trump claims he is going to bring them back, he is lying through his teeth.
Click to expand...



  When isn't he and on any subject?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Says made in the USA ..


Yeah, doubt it.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.

Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*



and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard. 

Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.


----------



## The Original Tree

*No one should listen to Evil Wicked Liars.

What Moral and a Ethical Qualifications do any of you Fear Mongers Have that would prove to us that you are not biased and want to see America Prosperous, and Blessed and our President successful?*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard.
> 
> Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Says made in the USA ..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, doubt it.
Click to expand...

Cause you love your propo


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *No one should listen to Evil Wicked Liars.
> 
> What Moral and a Ethical Qualifications do any of you Fear Mongers Have that would prove to us that you are not biased and want to see America Prosperous, and Blessed and our President successful?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard.
> 
> Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


One of us gave 20 years of their life to serve this country and the other is a Russian bot, right comrade?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Sun Devil 92 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon coronavirus case shuts Lake Oswego elementary school
> 
> _A Lake Oswego elementary school employee contracted Oregon’s first apparent case of coronavirus, causing the closure of the 430-student school as health officials try to figure out how many people may have been exposed.
> 
> _
> Wheeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually been a death in Washington or Oregon...according to MSN news
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, Washington State
> 
> First coronavirus death in the U.S. happens in Washington state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody died ????
> 
> OMG.....
> 
> That should be outlawed.
Click to expand...

Simply informational,,,,,,no hysteria attached....dumbass


----------



## The Original Tree

*What Qualifications do you have that will prove to me, you are not a biased wicked evil liar who roots for chaos, and pandemonium, and who cares more that America fails than President Trump succeeds?

Why should anyone listen to you and trust you or any of your allies who constantly look to bash America and it’s President?

Why should anyone listen to anything you say?*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one should listen to Evil Wicked Liars.
> 
> What Moral and a Ethical Qualifications do any of you Fear Mongers Have that would prove to us that you are not biased and want to see America Prosperous, and Blessed and our President successful?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard.
> 
> Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of us gave 20 years of their life to serve this country and the other is a Russian bot, right comrade?
Click to expand...


----------



## DrLove

The Original Tree said:


> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*



Oh STF up Angry Tree Guy. Nobody takes you seriously with your Hitler sig. 

JEEEEEEZUS


----------



## Blaine Sweeter

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....




Uh-huh.  Right.


China grants 18 trademarks in 2 months to Trump, daughter


.


----------



## percysunshine

Once Bernie is elected, all these problems will go away.

There can’t be a market crash if there are no markets.


----------



## Death Angel

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


So, a BUYING OPPORTUNITY


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *What Qualifications do you have that will prove to me, you are not a biased wicked evil liar who roots for chaos, and pandemonium, and who cares more that America fails than President Trump succeeds?
> 
> Why should anyone listen to you and trust you or any of your allies who constantly look to bash America and it’s President?
> 
> Why should anyone listen to anything you say?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one should listen to Evil Wicked Liars.
> 
> What Moral and a Ethical Qualifications do any of you Fear Mongers Have that would prove to us that you are not biased and want to see America Prosperous, and Blessed and our President successful?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard.
> 
> Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of us gave 20 years of their life to serve this country and the other is a Russian bot, right comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nothing can be proven to a Russian bot, that is logically impossible.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Death Angel said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> So, a BUYING OPPORTUNITY
Click to expand...


Yes, it is if you are one of the people lucky enough to have enough free cash to buy enough to make a difference.

Anytime there is a major drop the rich get far richer, that is why they push them.


----------



## Death Angel

Golfing Gator said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> So, a BUYING OPPORTUNITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is if you are one of the people lucky enough to have enough free cash to buy enough to make a difference.
> 
> Anytime there is a major drop the rich get far richer, that is why they push them.
Click to expand...

I'm not, but I KNOW the market will recover. Wont be that long


----------



## 22lcidw

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...

The power of the progs ares strong. What if every day the media started to promote that this Corona virus is an offshoot of the HIV/Aids virus? 24 hours a day...7 days a week...never stopping....over and over and over....Showing gay people partying and having good times and then actually telling the people about the relationships and what really happens in the bedrooms with the many partners. Do you think there would be repercussions? It would be scary for those involved. This Corona virus is bigger then politics. And the Progs have made a good deal of it with people being affected as they do not care.  Nancy and the rest are murderers.  For the party is more important then the citizen.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Death Angel said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> So, a BUYING OPPORTUNITY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it is if you are one of the people lucky enough to have enough free cash to buy enough to make a difference.
> 
> Anytime there is a major drop the rich get far richer, that is why they push them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not, but I KNOW the market will recover. Wont be that long
Click to expand...


I do not suspect it will be a quick recovery, as this thread indicates it will drop a bunch on Monday more than likely.


----------



## Crepitus

kyzr said:


> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.


You mean profit-at-any-cost republicans.


----------



## kyzr

Crepitus said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean profit-at-any-cost republicans.
Click to expand...


LOL!!  Just as many if not more democrats from Wall Street moved factories to China.  
"Mo' money" crosses all party lines.
Q:  Who is bringing back factory jobs back? and who said "those jobs are not coming back"?
A:  Populist Trump is working hard to bring jobs back to the US


----------



## Crepitus

kyzr said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean profit-at-any-cost republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Just as many if not more democrats from Wall Street moved factories to China.
> "Mo' money" crosses all party lines.
> Q:  Who is bringing back factory jobs back? and who said "those jobs are not coming back"?
> A:  Populist Trump is working hard to bring jobs back to the US
Click to expand...

Nobody is bringing jobs back.

You got a link to more Democrats moving factories?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Which is why we can never prove anything to you.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What Qualifications do you have that will prove to me, you are not a biased wicked evil liar who roots for chaos, and pandemonium, and who cares more that America fails than President Trump succeeds?
> 
> Why should anyone listen to you and trust you or any of your allies who constantly look to bash America and it’s President?
> 
> Why should anyone listen to anything you say?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No one should listen to Evil Wicked Liars.
> 
> What Moral and a Ethical Qualifications do any of you Fear Mongers Have that would prove to us that you are not biased and want to see America Prosperous, and Blessed and our President successful?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor Little Lefty America Haters...cheering for A Stock Market Crash and a Pandemic.
> 
> Why should anyone listen to such wretched, wicked and Evil people?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and when the weatherman says there will be a blizzard tomorrow that means he is cheer for the blizzard.
> 
> Fuck dude, this was a stupid post even by your low Russian bot standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of us gave 20 years of their life to serve this country and the other is a Russian bot, right comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing can be proven to a Russian bot, that is logically impossible.
Click to expand...


----------



## kyzr

Crepitus said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean profit-at-any-cost republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Just as many if not more democrats from Wall Street moved factories to China.
> "Mo' money" crosses all party lines.
> Q:  Who is bringing back factory jobs back? and who said "those jobs are not coming back"?
> A:  Populist Trump is working hard to bring jobs back to the US
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is bringing jobs back.
> 
> You got a link to more Democrats moving factories?
Click to expand...


Bill Clinton was the "Outsourcer-in-Chief"  lots more to google,  Reagan, Obama, both parties moved blue-collar jobs.
Bill Clinton's True Legacy: Outsourcer-in-Chief | HuffPost


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> I'm sure it will be rocketing up by the end of summer.....just in time for Trump's landslide victory....


Actually, the virus will pick back up again just in time for the election.


----------



## WEATHER53

Well we know you hope so but I predict up 500 by 11am.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Cause you love your propo


No, because most of the MAGA hats in existence were made in China. Like, the vast majority.


----------



## Lakhota

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



I agree!  I still don't understand why Friday wasn't a massive selloff.  I expected it to be even worse than the -1,190 on Thursday.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...

If only President Trump had Obama's magic wand and make Coronavirus disappear!


----------



## percysunshine

We all screwed up.

Yesterday was the time to go all in.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


Thanks, Obama


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CrusaderFrank said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Obama
Click to expand...

Good grief, would someone PLEASE pay attentions to Francis? He's going to explode, if someone does not give him some attention.


----------



## initforme

Why are so many hard working(excluding the 1 percent) taking it on the chin because of a nation that pays slave wages?


----------



## eddiew

The deal is ,if you have a 2 or 3 year  horizon  for your investments  ,if DOW is down monday ,,SEND IT IN   imho


----------



## eddiew

Crepitus said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean profit-at-any-cost republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  Just as many if not more democrats from Wall Street moved factories to China.
> "Mo' money" crosses all party lines.
> Q:  Who is bringing back factory jobs back? and who said "those jobs are not coming back"?
> A:  Populist Trump is working hard to bring jobs back to the US
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody is bringing jobs back.
> 
> You got a link to more Democrats moving factories?
Click to expand...

Meanwhile  Ivanka is coining it with the money she makes in China


----------



## Dale Smith

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I still don't understand why Friday wasn't a massive selloff.  I expected it to be even worse than the -1,190 on Thursday.
Click to expand...


There are numerous things..... a litany of things that you don't "understand". You are like a duck... you wake up in a new world every morning.


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree!  I still don't understand why Friday wasn't a massive selloff.  I expected it to be even worse than the -1,190 on Thursday.
Click to expand...

it started off over 1000  but closed much lower  Some people know when everyone  is crapping in their pants and selling it's buying time


----------



## eddiew

CrusaderFrank said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only President Trump had Obama's magic wand and make Coronavirus disappear!
Click to expand...

if only trump had  obama's brain and wasn't an asshole


----------



## WEATHER53

eddiew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only President Trump had Obama's magic wand and make Coronavirus disappear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only trump had  obama's brain and wasn't an asshole
Click to expand...

Obama had an asshole For a brain


----------



## eddiew

WEATHER53 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only President Trump had Obama's magic wand and make Coronavirus disappear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if only trump had  obama's brain and wasn't an asshole
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama had an asshole For a brain
Click to expand...

Yeah that AH handed over to your pos a great economy and employment rate that your brainless moron took credit for


----------



## WEATHER53

All Obama handed over was a bitter bag of reinvigorated race baiting pills


----------



## initforme

Obs...Obama derangement syndrome.....


----------



## WEATHER53

When you’ve got no product  to sell then peddle a bitter bag of malcontent
Lib 101


----------



## WEATHER53

Obama NEVER talked about what good he was trying to do for the country but rather what was wrong with the country
It’s Lib 101-complaints but never solutions


----------



## JustAnotherNut

DrLove said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
Click to expand...


Wait........say whaaaaaaa???

So let me get this straight......

1. You sold your stocks just before they tanked......which means you did make a profit.....correct? Although if you had held them a bit longer would have had more.

2. Now you're making more money on bonds & real estate???

3. You're a Democrat and will vote for ANYONE but Trump????



Do you even realize what you've just said???


1. That you've had successful money making opportunities during Trumps economy.

2. You're a Real Estate investor.......just like Trump

3.  You have engaged in a behavior known as CAPITALISM.....to which none of the D candidates, nor you support.

4.  And apparently laugh all the way to the bank, while others have suffered major losses.



Can you say hypocrite???   Oh, and dumbass to boot


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause you love your propo
> 
> 
> 
> No, because most of the MAGA hats in existence were made in China. Like, the vast majority.
Click to expand...

Pathetic liar.....someone posted the tag


----------



## skye

one hopes.....

market it's ok on Monday


----------



## Lakhota

The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.


----------



## skye

Lakhota said:


> The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.



no

market should be ok....market knows all this corona virus shit lie


----------



## Lakhota

On top of the coronavirus, we're overdue for a recession - and it could be the trigger.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Golfing Gator said:


> Ouch!  Damn glad I do not retire for another decade!



Damned glad I cashed out 100% from the market 3 months ago!


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February




Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.

.


----------



## theHawk

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Time for the paper tiger to fold.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

OldLady said:


> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.



The stock market on average has an 11% rate of return.  How much does your freezer have?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

g5000 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've got some facts to back up this bullshit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you watch Trump's presser today?  He really needs to step back and let the pros talk.  He sounds like an idiot.
Click to expand...


Like the pool of potential dim candidates? Nah, no where close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Issa

kyzr said:


> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.


Even the MAGA shitty hats are made in China and you count him to reverse what has been going on for decades? LOL....you also count on a guy who scammed students, business owners and poor tenants?


----------



## eddiew

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

OK Texas,  You're pretty smart when not posting about politics.


----------



## eddiew

Issa said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the MAGA shitty hats are made in China and you count him to reverse what has been going on for decades? LOL....you also count on a guy who scammed students, business owners and poor tenants?
Click to expand...

How much of Ivanka's crap is made in China?  Do as I say ,not as I do??


----------



## kyzr

WEATHER53 said:


> Well we know you hope so but I predict up 500 by 11am.



The futures show the DOW -188 and the NASDAQ+71 at Monday's open


----------



## Polishprince

Lakhota said:


> On top of the coronavirus, we're overdue for a recession - and it could be the trigger.




If that's the way your feeling , you should be shorting the market.    And if Crazy Bernie were to become the favorite in the election, or even, God forbid, win, you'd see some real declines.


----------



## JoeB131

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Combine that with the first US Covid-19 death.. and yeah, another bloodbath on Monday.


----------



## DrLove

JustAnotherNut said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait........say whaaaaaaa???
> 
> So let me get this straight......
> 
> 1. You sold your stocks just before they tanked......which means you did make a profit.....correct? Although if you had held them a bit longer would have had more.
> 
> 2. Now you're making more money on bonds & real estate???
> 
> 3. You're a Democrat and will vote for ANYONE but Trump????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize what you've just said???
> 
> 
> 1. That you've had successful money making opportunities during Trumps economy.
> 
> 2. You're a Real Estate investor.......just like Trump
> 
> 3.  You have engaged in a behavior known as CAPITALISM.....to which none of the D candidates, nor you support.
> 
> 4.  And apparently laugh all the way to the bank, while others have suffered major losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say hypocrite???   Oh, and dumbass to boot
Click to expand...


You and* DOT*a*R*d should plan a picnic. 

Listen pal, you make your investment decisions, I'll make mine. MmmmK?


----------



## DrLove

22lcidw said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The power of the progs ares strong. What if every day the media started to promote that this Corona virus is an offshoot of the HIV/Aids virus? 24 hours a day...7 days a week...never stopping....over and over and over....Showing gay people partying and having good times and then actually telling the people about the relationships and what really happens in the bedrooms with the many partners. Do you think there would be repercussions? It would be scary for those involved. This Corona virus is bigger then politics. And the Progs have made a good deal of it with people being affected as they do not care.  Nancy and the rest are murderers.  For the party is more important then the citizen.
Click to expand...


Down is uP ... uP is Down ^ Nancy's gonna KILL ya. Run for your lives!


----------



## airplanemechanic

DrLove said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait........say whaaaaaaa???
> 
> So let me get this straight......
> 
> 1. You sold your stocks just before they tanked......which means you did make a profit.....correct? Although if you had held them a bit longer would have had more.
> 
> 2. Now you're making more money on bonds & real estate???
> 
> 3. You're a Democrat and will vote for ANYONE but Trump????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize what you've just said???
> 
> 
> 1. That you've had successful money making opportunities during Trumps economy.
> 
> 2. You're a Real Estate investor.......just like Trump
> 
> 3.  You have engaged in a behavior known as CAPITALISM.....to which none of the D candidates, nor you support.
> 
> 4.  And apparently laugh all the way to the bank, while others have suffered major losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say hypocrite???   Oh, and dumbass to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and* DOT*a*R*d should plan a picnic.
> 
> Listen pal, you make your investment decisions, I'll make mine. MmmmK?
Click to expand...


My 401K went up 30% under 8 years of Bush and Obama. It has gone up 250% since Trump was elected.

Yea, I'll do my own investing, thank you.


----------



## DrLove

CrusaderFrank said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If only President Trump had Obama's magic wand and make Coronavirus disappear!
Click to expand...


He already did ... You didn't hear?


----------



## DrLove

airplanemechanic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I think you need a new financial planner. The one you have now lied to you.
> 
> Trump announced the threat of the trade war on November 12th, 2019. On that day the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average (DJI) gained 10.25 points to *close* at 27,691.49.
> The S&P 500 decreased 0.2% to *close* at 3,087.01.
> Nasdaq Composite Index *closed* at 8,464.28, slipping 0.1%.
> 
> Before the coronavirus sell off, on Feb 12th, the markets closed at:
> 
> The Dow Jones Industrial Average *highest* closing *record* is 29,551.45
> S&P 500 rose 5.66 points, or 0.2% to close at of 3,357.75.
> Nasdaq Composite Index closed at 9,638.94, gaining 10.55 points, or 0.1%.
> 
> So that means during his "trade war" threat the DOW went up almost 2000 points. The Nasdaq went up 1200pts and the S&P 300 points.
> 
> So I hate to tell you, it didn't save you a dime getting out then. You lost quite a bit of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong Bison Breath - The markets tanked 3,000 points right after I sold. Making more on my tax free muni bonds and another real estate investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait........say whaaaaaaa???
> 
> So let me get this straight......
> 
> 1. You sold your stocks just before they tanked......which means you did make a profit.....correct? Although if you had held them a bit longer would have had more.
> 
> 2. Now you're making more money on bonds & real estate???
> 
> 3. You're a Democrat and will vote for ANYONE but Trump????
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even realize what you've just said???
> 
> 
> 1. That you've had successful money making opportunities during Trumps economy.
> 
> 2. You're a Real Estate investor.......just like Trump
> 
> 3.  You have engaged in a behavior known as CAPITALISM.....to which none of the D candidates, nor you support.
> 
> 4.  And apparently laugh all the way to the bank, while others have suffered major losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say hypocrite???   Oh, and dumbass to boot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and* DOT*a*R*d should plan a picnic.
> 
> Listen pal, you make your investment decisions, I'll make mine. MmmmK?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My 401K went up 30% under 8 years of Bush and Obama. It has gone up 250% since Trump was elected.
> 
> Yea, I'll do my own investing, thank you.
Click to expand...


*LIAR*


----------



## DrLove

eddiew said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the MAGA shitty hats are made in China and you count him to reverse what has been going on for decades? LOL....you also count on a guy who scammed students, business owners and poor tenants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of Ivanka's crap is made in China?  Do as I say ,not as I do??
Click to expand...


Yeah, whom could forget all Ivanka's new licensing and trademark agreements?

Ivanka Trump gets initial approval from China for 16 new trademarks—including for 'voting machines'

Well, she comes by her grifting honestly!


----------



## Polishprince

DrLove said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the MAGA shitty hats are made in China and you count him to reverse what has been going on for decades? LOL....you also count on a guy who scammed students, business owners and poor tenants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of Ivanka's crap is made in China?  Do as I say ,not as I do??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, whom could forget all Ivanka's new licensing and trademark agreements?
> 
> Ivanka Trump gets initial approval from China for 16 new trademarks—including for 'voting machines'
> 
> Well, she comes by her grifting honestly!
Click to expand...



Since when is attacking a politicians children considered to be "ok"?    The Republicans never criticized Obama's offspring and a mistake by Rush Limbaugh re: Hillary and Webb Hubbell's daughter has not been forgotten over a quarter century later.


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.


We know you are praying so
Also libbies, every time you hit “funny” you are really pushing the “I’m a hypocrite”  button because you don’t want things to be allowed to be funny anymore as it puts some heat  on the snowflakes


----------



## airplanemechanic

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> We know you are praying so
> Also libbies, every time you hit “funny” you are really pushing the “I’m a hypocrite”  button because you don’t want things to be allowed to be funny anymore as it puts some heat  on the snowflakes
Click to expand...


Yea, giggling with no coherent response is what I expect out of grade school children.


----------



## WEATHER53

airplanemechanic said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> We know you are praying so
> Also libbies, every time you hit “funny” you are really pushing the “I’m a hypocrite”  button because you don’t want things to be allowed to be funny anymore as it puts some heat  on the snowflakes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, giggling with no coherent response is what I expect out of grade school children.
Click to expand...

And see this shit Never  got out into the public until the internet which is a Great Failing of the internet


----------



## OKTexas

eddiew said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Texas,  You're pretty smart when not posting about politics.
Click to expand...



Actually I'm smart on both, you're just not smart enough to know it.

.


----------



## eddiew

OKTexas said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Texas,  You're pretty smart when not posting about politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm smart on both, you're just not smart enough to know it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Smart enough to know this  and you don't





The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.


About this website

BUSINESSINSIDER.COM

Trump spent the past 2 years slashing the government agencies responsible for handling the coronavirus outbreak
The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.


----------



## kyzr

eddiew said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Texas,  You're pretty smart when not posting about politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm smart on both, you're just not smart enough to know it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart enough to know this  and you don't
> 
> The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump spent the past 2 years slashing the government agencies responsible for handling the coronavirus outbreak
> The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.
Click to expand...


The US has the resources needed to combat Covid-19.  Just look at the results before trying to <<<<spin>>>> failure.  
The US has the best response to Covid-19 of any major country based on population.


----------



## eddiew

Now in Rhode Island


----------



## WEATHER53

eddiew said:


> Now in Rhode Island


You just keep the minuscule countdown alive you America hater


----------



## OKTexas

eddiew said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Texas,  You're pretty smart when not posting about politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm smart on both, you're just not smart enough to know it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smart enough to know this  and you don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.
> 
> 
> About this website
> 
> BUSINESSINSIDER.COM
> 
> Trump spent the past 2 years slashing the government agencies responsible for handling the coronavirus outbreak
> The Trump administration has spent the past several years gutting the government programs responsible for combatting a global health crisis.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I smart enough to not post crap that has already been debunked. Maobama exploded by 250% the size and scope of the NSA, there's nothing wrong with eliminating redundancies. The NIH and CDC bear the primary responsibility to respond, the NSA doesn't need their hand in it.

BTW didn't you commies cry when Trump instituted the travel ban and quarantines?

.


----------



## Lakhota

*Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*

I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.


We know you hope  so


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Pathetic liar.....someone posted the tag


And yet the vast majority were made in China. Cry all day, and that will still be a fact at bedtime.


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.


ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
Click to expand...

That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Tipsycatlover said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
Click to expand...


So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.

Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?


----------



## eddiew

Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth


----------



## kyzr

eddiew said:


> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth



What part of the US is doing better than anyone else don't you understand?
Your partisan lies and opinions are just that.
We'll see in November who the voters prefer won't we?


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
Click to expand...

150 people have died from pneumonia in the last 24 hours. Put some proportionality  in your life instead of being a blatant panic idiot


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the US is doing better than anyone else don't you understand?
> Your partisan lies and opinions are just that.
> We'll see in November who the voters prefer won't we?
Click to expand...

Stop your whining. He is clearly correct, as the best responses Trump has given are the ones that align with what the scientists are saying.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the US is doing better than anyone else don't you understand?
> Your partisan lies and opinions are just that.
> We'll see in November who the voters prefer won't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your whining. He is clearly correct, as the best responses Trump has given are the ones that align with what the scientists are saying.
Click to expand...

Trump made the right calls so far.
That is being "correct", and the progs are going crazy.
November is coming, enjoy.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 150 people have died from pneumonia in the last 24 hours. Put some proportionality  in your life instead of being a blatant panic idiot
Click to expand...


And...that makes the coronavirus is a hoax...something that does not exist? 

You are as fucking stupid as she is.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> Trump made the right calls so far.


False. He made stupid errors and stated falsehoods. His better responses are the ones which align with what the scientists are saying, and these contradict other stupid errors and falsehoods he has stated. 

This is pointless. You are not interested in honest discussion. You must envision yourself as Trump's lawyer in a court of law.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 150 people have died from pneumonia in the last 24 hours. Put some proportionality  in your life instead of being a blatant panic idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And...that makes the coronavirus is a hoax...something that does not exist?
> 
> You are as fucking stupid as she is.
Click to expand...

You have zero stats backing you up but keep on with the wishcasting  for an American disaster.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> You have zero stats backing you


He is relating precisely what the experts at the WHO and CDC say.

Are you saying they have no data to back up their conclusions? That's a yes/no question.


----------



## 22lcidw

eddiew said:


> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth


And then the Government said it will respond immedietely and cure everything.....and it did!  Government is not quick in most things.  You blamed W. bush for not flying past New Orleans and having a hundred thousand trailers there the day after the hurricane hit. Not a word on the corrupted mayor of chocolate city, the totally black city council for aquarter century and the Pro female governor who were totally inept. Billions of dollars never got to the intended purpose over the years for levees, and new motorized equipment and supplies and more.  Its bad enough to go through that for anyone, but we saw what will happen in most blue areas if things get bad. Being just several miles away may save your life from the lows of what humans will do to each other.


----------



## Lakhota

eddiew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
Click to expand...


You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...

*Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*


----------



## Paulie

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you know the economy is perfectly fine, when the Fed chair announces that the fundamentals are still strong, but we may have to cut rates, heh heh...
Click to expand...

You people have no understanding of economics whatsoever.


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
Click to expand...

Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower


----------



## Lakhota

eddiew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower
Click to expand...


We operate in a "world" market.


----------



## eddiew

kyzr said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the US is doing better than anyone else don't you understand?
> Your partisan lies and opinions are just that.
> We'll see in November who the voters prefer won't we?
Click to expand...

win or lose trump is a cancer upon america   ,,4 more years of his crap might be deadly


----------



## Paulie

Has anybody ever actually looked at the people trump has chosen for Fed board of governors?  He currently has Judy Shelton in the confirmation process as we speak. She’s an anti-fed gold bug. If you don’t think trump has a plan to end the central banking system you’re a moron. If Shelton and Waller are confirmed, trump will have chosen 6 of the 7 Fed board governors. If you can’t see what he’s doing you need psychiatric help.


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We operate in a "world" market.
Click to expand...

Futures still say DOW off 188  NAS up 77     Can't trust that Will change in a few hours


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Paulie said:


> You people have no understanding of economics whatsoever.


 In the quote to which you responded, I pointed to the conclusions of the Fed chair. If you are feeling froggy, go ahead and accuse him of knowing nothing about economics. Then we can put that to the test.


----------



## Paulie

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people have no understanding of economics whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> In the quote to which you responded, I pointed to the conclusions of the Fed chair. If you are feeling froggy, go ahead and accuse him of knowing nothing about economics. Then we can put that to the test.
Click to expand...

It’s your preconceived notion that the only time rates should ever be cut is if the economy is hurting. So again, I repeat what I said, you people have no understanding of economics whatsoever.


----------



## percysunshine

Lakhota said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
Click to expand...


Except in the universe where Biden wins big in South Carolina.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 150 people have died from pneumonia in the last 24 hours. Put some proportionality  in your life instead of being a blatant panic idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And...that makes the coronavirus is a hoax...something that does not exist?
> 
> You are as fucking stupid as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have zero stats backing you up but keep on with the wishcasting  for an American disaster.
Click to expand...


I have zero stats to back up that the coronavirus actually exist?

Really?  So, now you are saying the entire thing was just a hoax, that nobody in the entire world has died from it?  

That is how desperate you people are now?   You think that some how Italy and Iran and China all got together to lie about people dying from a virus  that you say does not even exist?

This is a new low


----------



## Golfing Gator

eddiew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower
Click to expand...


No, but it will be hard to get out of one.  can you say "negative interest rates:?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Paulie said:


> It’s your preconceived notion that the only time rates should ever be cut is if the economy is hurting.


No, that's a non Sequitur, and a strawman. I am saying that, in this case, the feds are , indeed, considering a rate cut because of economic worries. Very specifically, the stock market and the residual effects on credit markets.


----------



## eddiew

Trump is a genius   He knows more about climate ,clean air and water than scientists,  More about foreign affairs than generals and ambassadors do, and more about economics than  Powell  How fortunate we are to have him


----------



## WEATHER53

eddiew said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We operate in a "world" market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Futures still say DOW off 188  NAS up 77     Can't trust that Will change in a few hours
Click to expand...

Futures are not out until 6pm est which is why the numbers are the same as when you incorrrctly posted them earlier


----------



## eddiew

percysunshine said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rhode Island confirms its first presumptive coronavirus case*
> 
> I expect Monday will be a bad day for Wall Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except in the universe where Biden wins big in South Carolina.
Click to expand...

as a biden democrat I loved it  Now N Carolina and Texas are big


----------



## Paulie

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s your preconceived notion that the only time rates should ever be cut is if the economy is hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a non Sequitur, and a strawman. I am saying that, in this case, the feds are , indeed, considering a rate cut because of economic worries. Very specifically, the stock market and the residual effects on credit markets.
Click to expand...

They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance. We have the highest interest rate in the world and not a single bit of inflation. Maintaining a rate higher than the rest of the world is fucking stupid when we’re trying to strengthen our exporting and currently have no inflation to contend with. Pick up a book on economics and stop listening to talking heads.


----------



## eddiew

WEATHER53 said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE death so far Lakhota     NBD,,,,,,yet.....Markets will soar before end of year  Be prepared ..Nostradamus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, but I seriously doubt it.  I expect the coronavirus will trigger a recession - which we're overdue for.  Even Pence admits some of what's coming...
> 
> *Mike Pence: There ‘Will Be More’ Coronavirus Cases, Possible Deaths*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard to have recession with rates so low and going lower
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We operate in a "world" market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Futures still say DOW off 188  NAS up 77     Can't trust that Will change in a few hours
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Futures are not out until 6pm est which is why the numbers are the same as when you incorrrctly posted them earlier
Click to expand...

I know  but Bloomberg TV still has those numbers


----------



## Golfing Gator

Paulie said:


> They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance. We have the highest interest rate in the world and not a single bit of inflation. Maintaining a rate higher than the rest of the world is fucking stupid when we’re trying to strengthen our exporting and currently have no inflation to contend with. Pick up a book on economics and stop listening to talking heads.



We do not even have the highest in the G20, let alone in the world.

Where do you people get this shit from?

https://tradingeconomics.com/country-list/interest-rate?continent=g20


----------



## Lakhota

*Why a Coronavirus Recession Would Be So Hard to Contain*

A supply shock is not a problem our usual economic tools are particularly good at solving. But it’s the one we face.

I agree!


----------



## eddiew

Paulie said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s your preconceived notion that the only time rates should ever be cut is if the economy is hurting.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's a non Sequitur, and a strawman. I am saying that, in this case, the feds are , indeed, considering a rate cut because of economic worries. Very specifically, the stock market and the residual effects on credit markets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance. We have the highest interest rate in the world and not a single bit of inflation. Maintaining a rate higher than the rest of the world is fucking stupid when we’re trying to strengthen our exporting and currently have no inflation to contend with. Pick up a book on economics and stop listening to talking heads.
Click to expand...

Where is the rest of the world investing? China  ?  Or  America  ?


----------



## Lakhota

The following New York Times website has some good articles on the coronavirus:

Breaking News, World News & Multimedia


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> *Why a Coronavirus Recession Would Be So Hard to Contain*
> 
> A supply shock is not a problem our usual economic tools are particularly good at solving. But it’s the one we face.
> 
> I agree!


We know you hope so .You are All In for hurting America especially white, productive, conservative , religious, males who pay the freight for your deadbeat ass.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump made the right calls so far.
> 
> 
> 
> False. He made stupid errors and stated falsehoods. His better responses are the ones which align with what the scientists are saying, and these contradict other stupid errors and falsehoods he has stated.
> 
> This is pointless. You are not interested in honest discussion. You must envision yourself as Trump's lawyer in a court of law.
Click to expand...


1. What stupid errors?
2. What falsehoods?
3. Agree he has the best team on the planet working for him and they are doing great. 

Honest discussion?  Put up a few facts and we can discuss them.  Put up lies, and I will call bullshit.


----------



## Lakhota

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why a Coronavirus Recession Would Be So Hard to Contain*
> 
> A supply shock is not a problem our usual economic tools are particularly good at solving. But it’s the one we face.
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> We know you hope so .You are All In for hurting America especially white, productive, conservative , religious, males who pay the freight for your deadbeat ass.
Click to expand...


It's about facts, truth, and reality - not what anyone may hope or wish for!


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why a Coronavirus Recession Would Be So Hard to Contain*
> 
> A supply shock is not a problem our usual economic tools are particularly good at solving. But it’s the one we face.
> 
> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> We know you hope so .You are All In for hurting America especially white, productive, conservative , religious, males who pay the freight for your deadbeat ass.
Click to expand...


Are you pissed at Trump for being part of the hoax?  Why is he standing up there talking about a virus that according to you does not even exist?


----------



## kyzr

eddiew said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump should let scientists and doctors take the lead and shut his fat ugly mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of the US is doing better than anyone else don't you understand?
> Your partisan lies and opinions are just that.
> We'll see in November who the voters prefer won't we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> win or lose trump is a cancer upon america   ,,4 more years of his crap might be deadly
Click to expand...


duh, *A*merica is capitalized.

Get ready for 4 more years of Trump, Biden and Bernie aren't capable of beating Trump.  
Just saying, continual whining about Trump isn't fooling anyone.
He won the biggest upset victory in US history.
He defeated the intel agencies', the MSM, the Obama admin's "Operation Crossfire Hurricane", the Russia Collusion Hoax, the Impeachment scam, and now your whining about Covid-19?  This is comparatively easy.


----------



## eddiew

Jezzus I pray to give these fn republicans a brain


----------



## kyzr

eddiew said:


> Jezzus I pray to give these fn republicans a brain



Still can't debate facts?  Must be tough doin' all that critical thinkin' with so little useful information?!


----------



## Picaro

They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.


----------



## WEATHER53

Picaro said:


> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.


The well off are out to get you
It’s called paranoid underperformancev


----------



## kyzr

Picaro said:


> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates.



The poor folk need to make some money with their savings so we play the stockmarket.  
The rich folks can buy bonds and money market CDs and be happy at 1% for 30-years.  
We need the Fed to hold our hand when the market crashes, so they lower rates and we buys stocks.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
Click to expand...


sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.


----------



## eddiew

*Scary*
https://www.inflation.us/content/nasdaq-must-decline-60-percent-more


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.
Click to expand...

Fake Indian and fake Veteran sending up smoke signals in tandem


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Indian and fake Veteran sending up smoke signals in tandem
Click to expand...


and talking about the fake virus that you say does not exist.  

What fun!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

DrLove said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> Now I just dabble here and there, but most of my money is in solid real estate, CDs and tax free muni bonds.
> 
> NOBODY who's as close to retirement as I should even think about stocks. Maybe not now right after things tanked, but start pulling back and going with CDs and such which are far more stable. Making 2.3% at present on a 1 year CD. That's prolly more than a coffee can pays.
Click to expand...

*Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China*

How long ago did you sell?


----------



## kyzr

Futures look down again. DOW-362 NAZDAQ -126
Fed meets 3/19.
It will be a long and ugly 3-weeks until the Fed meeting, UGH!


----------



## Golfing Gator

kyzr said:


> Futures look down again. DOW-362 NAZDAQ -126
> Fed meets 3/19.
> It will be a long and ugly 3-weeks until the Fed meeting, UGH!



Yes it is.


----------



## Lakhota

There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN


----------



## Paulie

Golfing Gator said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance. We have the highest interest rate in the world and not a single bit of inflation. Maintaining a rate higher than the rest of the world is fucking stupid when we’re trying to strengthen our exporting and currently have no inflation to contend with. Pick up a book on economics and stop listening to talking heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not even have the highest in the G20, let alone in the world.
> 
> Where do you people get this shit from?
> 
> Interest Rate - Countries - List | G20
Click to expand...

There is almost no one above us that matters in any way worldwide. We’re the largest economy in the world and our interest rate is higher than anyone else that matters. Your technicality doesn’t change this. We complain about our exports and then we complain that the rates are too low. You’re another one who has no clue about how real economics works.


----------



## Lakhota

Goldman Sachs says investors probably won't see any profit growth this year and warns that recession isn't out of the question - per CNN.


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN


150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone 
Sorry to piss on your panic parade.


----------



## Lakhota

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## kyzr

Lakhota said:


> Goldman Sachs says investors probably won't see any profit growth this year and warns that recession isn't out of the question - per CNN.



A recession is two consecutive quarters of negative growth.  
No one is seriously predicting that.


----------



## Lakhota

kyzr said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goldman Sachs says investors probably won't see any profit growth this year and warns that recession isn't out of the question - per CNN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recession is two consecutive quarters of negative growth.
> No one is seriously predicting that.
Click to expand...


Funny.  People know before the definition kicks in.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Paulie said:


> They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance.


Nonsense. He very clearly said it was to combat a potential global economic slowdown. The use of this fiscal tool, in this case, would be  to affect credit markets and investment.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
Click to expand...


why are you responding to a post about something you said does not exist?


----------



## WEATHER53

Lakhota said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

CDC stats Google it shit for brains
12 million pneumonia cases annually. 1 million hospitalizations. 50,000 deaths majority of which are 60+ in age
There is this super duper thing called antibiotics, rescue Inhalets, steroids, etc that did not exist all that long ago.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They’re not considering a rate cut because of economic worry they’re doing it for trade balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. He very clearly said it was to combat a potential global economic slowdown. The use of this fiscal tool, in this case, would be  to affect credit markets and investment.
Click to expand...


Agree, the cut would be to stabilize the markets.  
They're predicting an 0.50 cut on the 19th unless the market recovers sooner.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Paulie said:


> There is almost no one above us that matters in any way worldwide. We’re the largest economy in the world and our interest rate is higher than anyone else that matters. Your technicality doesn’t change this. We complain about our exports and then we complain that the rates are too low. You’re another one who has no clue about how real economics works.



Facts are not technicalities, you would be better served to just admit you lied and move on.  

I do not complain about exports but I do complain the rates are too low.


----------



## CWayne

kyzr said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
Click to expand...

If anything, the fearmongering that the left is doing is actually driving part of this market sell-off.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CDC stats Google it shit for brains
> 12 million pneumonia cases annually. 1 million hospitalizations. 50,000 deaths majority of which are 60+ in age
> There is this super duper thing called antibiotics, rescue Inhalets, steroids, etc that did not exist all that long ago.
Click to expand...


maybe the flu is a hoax also and dose not really exist like the coronavirus...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> 1. What stupid errors?


Like, misstating the number of infected people in America, despite the fact that he, himself, complained about the 42 victims from the cruise ship being let back into the United States.  that was a very stupid error and clearly demonstrates Trump lack of ability in forming coherent, consistent thoughts.



kyzr said:


> 2. What falsehoods?



Like, placing the stock market activity completely at the feet of only the media coverage, instead of attributing it to legitimate business concerns, like the disruption of supply chains.  Embarrassing horseshit.



kyzr said:


> 3. Agree he has the best team on the planet working for him and they are doing great.


He clearly does not, as no rational person would say Pence is the best qualified person to lead this response.

Dude, you're just an embarrassing cultist. Stop wasting my time.


----------



## Lakhota

Futures don't look good...

Pre-Markets


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone


Which, as any rational, functioning adult should be able to puzzle out, is attributable to the widespread nature of the flu viruses, so it is not a good reason to argue against containment and worry about an even more dangerous virus.  Stop being a moron.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you responding to a post about something you said does not exist?
Click to expand...

Why are you peddling  yourself off as a veteran?
What is fake is the complete lack of proportionality as to this end of mankind virus you all are so enthralled with, I never said that the virus does not exist nor that as a new strain that No attention should be paid to it. Since the first death was recorded, 450 people in the USA alone have died from pneumonia. That puts  some perspective on it which of course you object to


----------



## Golfing Gator

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> 
> 
> 
> Which, as any rational, functioning adult should be able to puzzle out, is attributable to the widespread nature of the flu viruses, so it is not a good reason to argue against containment and worry about an even more dangerous virus.  Stop being a moron.
Click to expand...


He does not believe the other virus even exist, so you have to take that into account.


----------



## WEATHER53

Golfing Gator said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 150 people died today from pneumonia in the USA alone
> Sorry to piss on your panic parade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why are you responding to a post about something you said does not exist?
Click to expand...

Lie. You say that about me having said it
I said it’s new and needs to be paid attention to but that the panic and lack of proportional reasoning is what is “fake”


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Why are you peddling  yourself off as a veteran?



Because I am.  That is why I get a money put into the bank every month and why I have a cool blue ID card and why I get awesome insurance for about 500 bucks a year.




> What is fake is the complete lack of proportionality as to this end of mankind virus you all are so enthralled with, I never said that the virus does not exist nor that as a new strain that No attention should be paid to it. Since the first death was recorded, 450 people in the USA alone have died from pneumonia. That puts  fome perspective on it which of course you object to



You said the virus was a hoax, are you now walking that back?

I have not made a single comment on the severity of the virus


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Golfing Gator said:


> He does not believe the other virus even exist, so you have to take that into account.


Well, all Trump cultists like WEATHER53  lie all the time and are delusional about everything. They are clearly all mentally ill, evil, and should all be mocked and/or institutionalized. We should probably find a way to remove them from our country.

(wait for it...)


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lakhota said:


> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN



ZOMG!!! That's almost like a school shooting!


----------



## The Original Tree

Lakhota said:


> The DOW could be down -1,500 on Monday.


*Yay!  Whoopee!  Hurray, and May many people die of Coronavirus where such things usually go the hardest.  In Democrat Irban Population Centers.

Wow, hoping for the deaths of your neighbors.

Thia is how low you people have sunk.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*Liar*



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does not believe the other virus even exist, so you have to take that into account.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, all Trump cultists like WEATHER53  lie all the time and are delusional about everything. They are clearly all mentally ill, evil, and should all be mocked and/or institutionalized. We should probably find a way to remove them from our country.
> 
> (wait for it...)
Click to expand...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Lakhota said:


> Goldman Sachs says investors probably won't see any profit growth this year and warns that recession isn't out of the question - per CNN.



Thanks, Obama!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
Click to expand...

One person in the US died and that person had serious respiratory issues.  This thing stank from the beginning.  It had all the earmarks of a manufactured hoax.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. What stupid errors?
> 
> 
> 
> Like, misstating the number of infected people in America, despite the fact that he, himself, complained about the 42 victims from the cruise ship being let back into the United States.  that was a very stupid error and clearly demonstrates Trump lack of ability in forming coherent, consistent thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. What falsehoods?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like, placing the stock market activity completely at the feet of only the media coverage, instead of attributing it to legitimate business concerns, like the disruption of supply chains.  Embarrassing horseshit.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Agree he has the best team on the planet working for him and they are doing great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He clearly does not, as no rational person would say Pence is the best qualified person to lead this response.
> 
> Dude, you're just an embarrassing cultist. Stop wasting my time.
Click to expand...


You are a partisan hack.
1. Trump can track the number of "community infected" persons separately from the additional 46 or so brought back from Japan.  The 15 number he used simply takes credit for shutting down traffic to China early.  A very wise move compared to Italy, Iran, Japan, and SK.  Its not lying, its more accurate.  Its also bragging, but he does like to brag he made the right decision, its also very coherent and consistent for a pol.

2. The US economy needs to be less dependent on China.  97% or antibiotics comes from China, 80% of key pharm ingredients comes from China.  The stock market was over-bought and the recent crash is a normal 10% correction.  Company earnings may be affected, but we don't know how much yet.  Cruise ships and airlines more than US utilities as examples.  Same for APPLE, who has a lot of parts made in China, vs Facebook, Amazon, Microsoft, Netflix, and Google who are not as dependent on China.  Keep rooting for that recession, you will be right eventually.

3. Pence was a governor, he has management experience.  Let the doctors doctor and the managers manage.  The doctors can give Pence updates and what needs to happen.  Pence can move mountains to make them happen.  You must not know how emergency management works.  Your partisanship is showing.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Tipsycatlover said:


> One person in the US died and that person had serious respiratory issues.  This thing stank from the beginning.  It had all the earmarks of a manufactured hoax.



so, you are still saying the virus does not exist, that all those people that died all over the world did not really die?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

kyzr said:


> 1.


Sorry cultist, was he said was an embarrassing mistake. he already walked it back. try to stay up to date, you might end up contradicting your Dear Leasder.



kyzr said:


> 2.


What he said was a total and complete lie, and he has also attempted to walk this embarrassing lie back. Again, you are the poor little footsoldier, stranded on an island fighting the natives, who hasnt received word that the war already ended.


kyzr said:


> 3. Pence was a governor, he has management experience.



Idiotic response. Your claim was that trump has the best team, not that the members of the team have governing experience.

You're a moron. Go waste someone else's time with your lies and desperate horseshit.


----------



## kyzr

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry cultist, was he said was an embarrassing mistake. he already walked it back. try to stay up to date, you might end up contradicting your Dear Leasder.
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What he said was a total and complete lie, and he has also attempted to walk this embarrassing lie back. Again, you are the poor little footsoldier, stranded on an island fighting the natives, who hasnt received word that the war already ended.
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Pence was a governor, he has management experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiotic response. Your claim was that trump has the best team, not that the members of the team have governing experience.
> 
> You're a moron. Go waste someone else's time with your lies and desperate horseshit.
Click to expand...


1. You must be referring to the "hoax" comment.  The MSM said that Trump called the COVID-19 infection a hoax.  Trump was referring to the MSM fake and biased news, like the NYT calling the infection "Trumpvirus".  That is what he clarified.  Don't try to bullshit.

2. WTF did he say that was a lie.  You scream incoherently thinking that makes you right.  It doesn't.  We were discussing stock market activity and supply-chain disruption.  I said that will be decided on a company by company business model.  You then rambled on about nonsense?!

3. You spout lies and then go home.  OK.  I know Trump has the best team in the world because other countries call them for advice.  What do you know about anything?


----------



## eddiew

Lakhota said:


> There are currently *74* confirmed cases of coronavirus in U.S. per CNN


one death


----------



## eddiew

Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person in the US died and that person had serious respiratory issues.  This thing stank from the beginning.  It had all the earmarks of a manufactured hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, you are still saying the virus does not exist, that all those people that died all over the world did not really die?
Click to expand...

ZOMBIES


----------



## Lakhota

A new coronavirus case reported in New York per MSNBC.

*Stock market live updates: Stock futures dive as coronavirus panic won't let up*


----------



## Lakhota

*What the Plague Can Teach Us About the Coronavirus*

We need to be on guard against the xenophobia and persecution that arose during outbreaks of that dreaded disease.

Good food for thought...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lakhota said:


> *What the Plague Can Teach Us About the Coronavirus*
> 
> We need to be on guard against the xenophobia and persecution that arose during outbreaks of that dreaded disease.
> 
> Good food for thought...



_"Give me your tired, your poor, your contagious"_


----------



## Lakhota

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What the Plague Can Teach Us About the Coronavirus*
> 
> We need to be on guard against the xenophobia and persecution that arose during outbreaks of that dreaded disease.
> 
> Good food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Give me your tired, your poor, your contagious"_
Click to expand...


China obliged.


----------



## Clipper

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....


Nobody is cheering on the markets decline, fool. And even if people were do you actually think it would have any bearing on what happens, you idiot? If you do grab a bunch of your cult, head down to Wall St. tommorrow & perform a cheerleading routine. Let us know how that works out tomorrow @1600.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lakhota said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What the Plague Can Teach Us About the Coronavirus*
> 
> We need to be on guard against the xenophobia and persecution that arose during outbreaks of that dreaded disease.
> 
> Good food for thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Give me your tired, your poor, your contagious"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China obliged.
Click to expand...






What?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...


Your celebration continues I see.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Psychological Warfare - Spiritual Warfare*



Tipsycatlover said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what democrats intended when they started the corona hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, the coronavirus is a hoax...nobody has died from it, nobody has been sick from it....interesting.
> 
> Do you also think that the earth is flat and that babies come from storks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person in the US died and that person had serious respiratory issues.  This thing stank from the beginning.  It had all the earmarks of a manufactured hoax.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Only your fear mongering and lies exist for which you will be made to Answer to God for.*



Golfing Gator said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person in the US died and that person had serious respiratory issues.  This thing stank from the beginning.  It had all the earmarks of a manufactured hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, you are still saying the virus does not exist, that all those people that died all over the world did not really die?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Leftist, Commie Democrats and Muslims and other enemies of America are cheering for a stock market crash.  You look like you are doing the same.*



Clipper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is cheering on the markets decline, fool. And even if people were do you actually think it would have any bearing on what happens, you idiot? If you do grab a bunch of your cult, head down to Wall St. tommorrow & perform a cheerleading routine. Let us know how that works out tomorrow @1600.
Click to expand...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the tag on your MAGA hat, bro. Check out how he got his daughter trademarks in China. You must be smoking the good stuff.
Click to expand...


Do you even know what a trademark is, you incredible dumbass?


----------



## eddiew

futures up over 200


----------



## WEATHER53

eddiew said:


> futures up over 200


Nooooooooooooo
Lib 101


----------



## Lakhota

eddiew said:


> futures up over 200



Temporary irrational exuberance.


----------



## Picaro

WEATHER53 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
Click to expand...


It's what is going on in real life. And, more cash is pouring in from overseas every hour. The loan sharks are desperate. That's who the Fed works for, after all.


----------



## Picaro

WEATHER53 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Indian and fake Veteran sending up smoke signals in tandem
Click to expand...


Which is which? Are you the fake Indian or the fake Veteran?


----------



## Picaro

kyzr said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor folk need to make some money with their savings so we play the stockmarket.
> The rich folks can buy bonds and money market CDs and be happy at 1% for 30-years.
> We need the Fed to hold our hand when the market crashes, so they lower rates and we buys stocks.
Click to expand...


Poor folk's money goes for food, utilities, and housing at vastly inflated prices; they don't play markets.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Futures look good now.





It would be nice if these numbers hold.  Markets have been extra volatile lately.


----------



## Lakhota

XponentialChaos said:


> Futures look good now.
> 
> View attachment 309834
> 
> It would be nice if these numbers hold.  Markets have been extra volatile lately.



Temporary irrational exuberance.


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....


Then he's in the wrong Party.....


----------



## Mac-7

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


As usual the smartest most savvy investors are going to make a lot of money on this overreaction


----------



## Mac-7

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....



*This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again..*


----------



## Golfing Gator

Picaro said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Indian and fake Veteran sending up smoke signals in tandem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is which? Are you the fake Indian or the fake Veteran?
Click to expand...


Who knows?  I cannot keep up with all the things I am called on this forum. 

All I know is that the DOD puts money in my bank on the 1st of every month and I have cool letters from both Bush II and Obama thanking me for my 20 years of service.


----------



## Picaro

Golfing Gator said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sell rate cuts because the top 1% have so much cash they ran out of places to put it. Cash is a market that suffers from shortages and gluts just like any other commodity, and with so few people at the top to trade with in such huge amounts naturally the price drops, i.e. interest rates. It's the same problem faced in the last big drop, too few players, and when one suddenly stops playing liquidity dries up almost within hours as the other handful of players also stop the flow. At this point the government bails them out and lets taxpayers eat the losses as usual, which is why right wingers are always so happy since they never have to pay for their mistakes, they just shove them off on taxing 'the little people' and in a couple years it's back to the same old same old.
> 
> 
> 
> The well off are out to get you
> It’s called paranoid underperformancev
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sounds like another hoax like the fake virus Trump was talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Indian and fake Veteran sending up smoke signals in tandem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is which? Are you the fake Indian or the fake Veteran?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who knows?  I cannot keep up with all the things I am called on this forum.
> 
> All I know is that the DOD puts money in my bank on the 1st of every month and I have cool letters from both Bush II and Obama thanking me for my 20 years of service.
Click to expand...


Well, he was probably talking about Buttplug and Warren, now that I re-read it. I've never claimed to be either on any board, though I happen to be both (small) part Cherokee and a veteran; like Al Bundy I played high school football..


----------



## CowboyTed

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
Click to expand...


Have you not heard 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China....

(by the way I was in Austria a year back in the biggest manufacturing plant outside India)... Looked pretty big...

So while a huge amount of drugs are made in India, US has a special relationship that they get theres made in India


----------



## CowboyTed

Rambunctious said:


> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....



This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...

The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything


*List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*





So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU... 

By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...


----------



## CowboyTed

Manonthestreet said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us
Click to expand...


What do you care about an already confessed anti-trader opinion...

You were asked for a link to facts not a opinion blog...

I have shown that Pharmaceuticals are generally coming from EU.


----------



## CowboyTed

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain China failure with the Coronavirus is now Trump fault?
> 
> The market crash has to do with the World reliance on China manufacturing sector and tourism industry, so if they failed to contain a virus that originated in their Country the blame should be on them and the World leaders including our leadership for not having a backup plan if China went offline.
> 
> So Trump has little to do with this crash and it is more about the uncertainty of containing a virus and a country that went offline on the international market!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Coronavirus was Trump's fault? It isn't. But his crappy response definitely isn't helping the markets or making any of us safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute!
> 
> The goddamn Coronavirus took China offline and it is Trump fault for their failure and response to the Virus?
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Also, the United States of America has offered help to China and other countries and it was China refusal, so you better put your damn blame on them and not our Government!
> 
> Had the virus originated here in the States and Trump held the CDC back from preventing the spread then yes you would be correct but the way you are spinning this you are incorrect.
> 
> China is the cause of the crash not the U.S. and you know this!
Click to expand...


Well he did cut the CDC team in China.... 

Smart people understand there supply chain and make sure that those lines remain open... Trump in trying to save a few bucks (it was small money) cut the CDC monitoring to a core 10 countries. China was one taken off..

As we have been saying for a while, the game is chess and Trump is playing snap... Even GW Bush understood Oil came from the ME... US has been leveraging a low wage/low standards economy for a couple of decades and didn't even spend a few million bucks to make sure that supply line is some what secure. 
*
Obama would have had CDC on the ground on day 1 in Wuhan.
*
Trump cut the people who were in China for that... He tried to cut more but Congress stopped him. Thank Democrats, this could have been worse.

Now Trump got a chance to start again last week and his Press Conference instead calming fears actually showed an administration who are is disarray. 

This is not a surprise. The Administration has been run on a hair trigger of what Trump is talking about that day. The Trump supporters said that was how they wanted. 

Now you need co-ordination and clear direction, Trump's Press Conference couldn't how the same message between different speakers. Trump down playing and experts saying exact opposite. Trump kept getting all numbers wrong and showed little knowledge what was going on.
He put Pence in charge who's history in epidemics is of failure.


----------



## Manonthestreet

CowboyTed said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about an already confessed anti-trader opinion...
> 
> You were asked for a link to facts not a opinion blog...
> 
> I have shown that Pharmaceuticals are generally coming from EU.
Click to expand...

Not an opinion piece.....links in the story to corraborate. .


----------



## eddiew

Temporary is right  DOW implied is down 213 at 8:30 AM.......1000point swings in the futures ....AAPL gets great rec up in pre market


----------



## iamwhatiseem

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Gee...maybe we should diversify the supply chain. Especially sensitive products.


Nah... the oligarchs would never let that happen.


----------



## CowboyTed

Manonthestreet said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about an already confessed anti-trader opinion...
> 
> You were asked for a link to facts not a opinion blog...
> 
> I have shown that Pharmaceuticals are generally coming from EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an opinion piece.....links in the story to corraborate. .
Click to expand...


Read those articles... It is only talking about generics and that they aren't normally shipped directly to US from China.

Generics have never been a major problem as they can be easily reproduced... Not high skill, that why it is in China.

Let's be clear US-China Tariffs have very little effect on drug producers. If there is a problem they just fly to EU, change packaging and fly on to US.

To get a US/EU plant to produce a generic drug is pretty simple


----------



## Manonthestreet

CowboyTed said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you care about an already confessed anti-trader opinion...
> 
> You were asked for a link to facts not a opinion blog...
> 
> I have shown that Pharmaceuticals are generally coming from EU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not an opinion piece.....links in the story to corraborate. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read those articles... It is only talking about generics and that they aren't normally shipped directly to US from China.
> 
> Generics have never been a major problem as they can be easily reproduced... Not high skill, that why it is in China.
> 
> Let's be clear US-China Tariffs have very little effect on drug producers. If there is a problem they just fly to EU, change packaging and fly on to US.
> 
> To get a US/EU plant to produce a generic drug is pretty simple
Click to expand...

Guess what generics are prescribed the most


----------



## Care4all

And some drugs are made using some generic drugs in their mixture, about 70% of prescription drugs have a generic drug component from China in them, is what I read?


----------



## Mac1958

eddiew said:


> Temporary is right  DOW implied is down 213 at 8:30 AM.......1000point swings in the futures ....AAPL gets great rec up in pre market


Oppenheimer upgraded them, which was nice and welcome kick.
.


----------



## Rambunctious

CowboyTed said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
Click to expand...

Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....


----------



## Rambunctious

Clipper said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is cheering on the markets decline, fool. And even if people were do you actually think it would have any bearing on what happens, you idiot? If you do grab a bunch of your cult, head down to Wall St. tommorrow & perform a cheerleading routine. Let us know how that works out tomorrow @1600.
Click to expand...

The first line in your post shows how useless your thoughts are...people in the media are cheering on the decline...but that's okay....it will be just that much more fun when it turns around....like it is this morning.....


----------



## kyzr

Rambunctious said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
Click to expand...


The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.  
The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.


----------



## Rambunctious

kyzr said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
Click to expand...

Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> people in the media are cheering on the decline.


Delusional...


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
Click to expand...

Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?

Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....


----------



## Care4all

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
Click to expand...

You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....


----------



## Rambunctious

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?
> 
> Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....
Click to expand...

Most of the GOP never Trumpers have resided and are staying as quiet as church mice....Trump has a 95% approval rating with the GOP voters....so Only that idiot Romney is out in front all alone...


----------



## kyzr

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Trump wants us to stop outsourcing to China as much as possible....He is right again...this virus shows us that....and he is right about the borders too...if Hillary were president we would have Coronavirus infections all over the nation....
> So go ahead libtards...keep cheering on the markets decline...the people are watching....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?
> 
> Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....
Click to expand...


LOL!!  You still think Bloomberg is a democrat!!
Biden is so confused, he'd agree to anything <g>

True, Never-Trumpers are Republicans, I stand corrected, but look at Steyer, he's rabid anti-Trumper and has Chinese investments.  
So I lumped him in with the "globalists" from both parties who don't like Trump's trade policies.
Tom Steyer’s tax records show earnings from Chinese equity firms, tech startups


----------



## OldLady

An hour ago:

Dow rises 150 points as it looks to snap 7-day losing streak
Mar 2 9:48am:
US stocks are rebounding on Monday morning, paring last week's coronavirus-linked losses.
U.S. Stock Market Data - Dow Jones, Nasdaq, S&P500 - CNNMoney

Every little gain helps.  At least it is headed in the right direction.


----------



## Rambunctious

OldLady said:


> An hour ago:
> 
> Dow rises 150 points as it looks to snap 7-day losing streak
> Mar 2 9:48am:
> US stocks are rebounding on Monday morning, paring last week's coronavirus-linked losses.
> U.S. Stock Market Data - Dow Jones, Nasdaq, S&P500 - CNNMoney
> 
> Every little gain helps.  At least it is headed in the right direction.


Irrational stock market investment fear can't break the back of the main street blue collar boom we are in.....this Trump inspired and orchestrated boom on main street will sturdy the market...


----------



## Rambunctious

If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....


----------



## Care4all

kyzr said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is: If Trump took a shit on the street you would all crowd around it and say 'Chocolate'...
> 
> The problem we have with you. It is so easy to bullshit you... I could sell you anything
> 
> 
> *List of countries by pharmaceutical exports*
> View attachment 309859
> 
> So you want countries to stop importing US Drugs... US is second on that list... US imports mainly from EU...
> 
> By the way they are the high-end drugs which can include newly introduced anti-viral drugs...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?
> 
> Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You still think Bloomberg is a democrat!!
> Biden is so confused, he'd agree to anything <g>
> 
> True, Never-Trumpers are Republicans, I stand corrected, but look at Steyer, he's rabid anti-Trumper and has Chinese investments.
> So I lumped him in with the "globalists" from both parties who don't like Trump's trade policies.
> Tom Steyer’s tax records show earnings from Chinese equity firms, tech startups
Click to expand...

Yeah, he also has had investments in private prisons....

But he can still be against them, no?

If Trump is against illegal immigrants as he claims, yet every one of his resorts hire illegals, even helped illegals to acquire counterfeit papers, is he really against illegal immigrants?

If you give Trump a
pass and say yes, he can be against illegal Immigrants, even if he hires and utilizes them, then i suppose Steyer can have Chinese stocks or prison stocks to make money, while still being against them?


----------



## Rambunctious

Care4all said:


> If Trump is against illegal immigrants as he claims, yet every one of his resorts hire illegals, even helped illegals to acquire counterfeit papers,


A proven lie....


----------



## WEATHER53

Well Weather53  was Right Again!
Earlier in this thread of anticipatory kaos  and despondency I predicted that at 11am today the Dow would be +500 and it’s +380. What a call!
You panicrats can glam on to a new thing to try and bust Trumps chops  over
Like I said from moment one of this virus, the utter lack of proportional assessment is a sign of ill minds to wish a financial collapse on the USA
Shame shame shame on you malcontent underperformers


----------



## kyzr

Care4all said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted makes it OK to transfer important industries to a closed communist nation that is trying to build a military that tops our own....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?
> 
> Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You still think Bloomberg is a democrat!!
> Biden is so confused, he'd agree to anything <g>
> 
> True, Never-Trumpers are Republicans, I stand corrected, but look at Steyer, he's rabid anti-Trumper and has Chinese investments.
> So I lumped him in with the "globalists" from both parties who don't like Trump's trade policies.
> Tom Steyer’s tax records show earnings from Chinese equity firms, tech startups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he also has had investments in private prisons....
> 
> But he can still be against them, no?
> 
> If Trump is against illegal immigrants as he claims, yet every one of his resorts hire illegals, even helped illegals to acquire counterfeit papers, is he really against illegal immigrants?
> 
> If you give Trump a
> pass and say yes, he can be against illegal Immigrants, even if he hires and utilizes them, then i suppose Steyer can have Chinese stocks or prison stocks to make money, while still being against them?
Click to expand...

1, If you invest in private prisons you are not against them
2. If his resorts hired illegals it was a mistake.  When Trump finds illegals working for him he fires them.
3. Steyer is pro-China and anti-US.  His investments show which side he is on.


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is against illegal immigrants as he claims, yet every one of his resorts hire illegals, even helped illegals to acquire counterfeit papers,
> 
> 
> 
> A proven lie....
Click to expand...

Nope!  It's not a proven lie.


----------



## Care4all

kyzr said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> The globalists that don't care if China tops the US are in both parties.
> The most rabid Never-Trumpers are big players in China.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep you are right...like Bloomberg and Biden....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are Bloomberg and Biden Republican 'never trumpers'?
> 
> Never Trumpers are republicans against Trump, silly one....  the rest of us are TDS ers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!  You still think Bloomberg is a democrat!!
> Biden is so confused, he'd agree to anything <g>
> 
> True, Never-Trumpers are Republicans, I stand corrected, but look at Steyer, he's rabid anti-Trumper and has Chinese investments.
> So I lumped him in with the "globalists" from both parties who don't like Trump's trade policies.
> Tom Steyer’s tax records show earnings from Chinese equity firms, tech startups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he also has had investments in private prisons....
> 
> But he can still be against them, no?
> 
> If Trump is against illegal immigrants as he claims, yet every one of his resorts hire illegals, even helped illegals to acquire counterfeit papers, is he really against illegal immigrants?
> 
> If you give Trump a
> pass and say yes, he can be against illegal Immigrants, even if he hires and utilizes them, then i suppose Steyer can have Chinese stocks or prison stocks to make money, while still being against them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1, If you invest in private prisons you are not against them
> 2. If his resorts hired illegals it was a mistake.  When Trump finds illegals working for him he fires them.
> 3. Steyer is pro-China and anti-US.  His investments show which side he is on.
Click to expand...

Does your portfolio include any stocks with China ties?  Wal-Mart stocks? Etc.

Trump' s resorts helped illegals to get fake papers/ green cards to cover their asses....  maybe Trump was unaware....  but highly unlikely, considering how he operates, where he likes no surprises, from those who work for him, imo.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

CowboyTed said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can someone explain China failure with the Coronavirus is now Trump fault?
> 
> The market crash has to do with the World reliance on China manufacturing sector and tourism industry, so if they failed to contain a virus that originated in their Country the blame should be on them and the World leaders including our leadership for not having a backup plan if China went offline.
> 
> So Trump has little to do with this crash and it is more about the uncertainty of containing a virus and a country that went offline on the international market!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said Coronavirus was Trump's fault? It isn't. But his crappy response definitely isn't helping the markets or making any of us safer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hold on a minute!
> 
> The goddamn Coronavirus took China offline and it is Trump fault for their failure and response to the Virus?
> 
> Are you kidding me?
> 
> Also, the United States of America has offered help to China and other countries and it was China refusal, so you better put your damn blame on them and not our Government!
> 
> Had the virus originated here in the States and Trump held the CDC back from preventing the spread then yes you would be correct but the way you are spinning this you are incorrect.
> 
> China is the cause of the crash not the U.S. and you know this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well he did cut the CDC team in China....
> 
> Smart people understand there supply chain and make sure that those lines remain open... Trump in trying to save a few bucks (it was small money) cut the CDC monitoring to a core 10 countries. China was one taken off..
> 
> As we have been saying for a while, the game is chess and Trump is playing snap... Even GW Bush understood Oil came from the ME... US has been leveraging a low wage/low standards economy for a couple of decades and didn't even spend a few million bucks to make sure that supply line is some what secure.
> *
> Obama would have had CDC on the ground on day 1 in Wuhan.
> *
> Trump cut the people who were in China for that... He tried to cut more but Congress stopped him. Thank Democrats, this could have been worse.
> 
> Now Trump got a chance to start again last week and his Press Conference instead calming fears actually showed an administration who are is disarray.
> 
> This is not a surprise. The Administration has been run on a hair trigger of what Trump is talking about that day. The Trump supporters said that was how they wanted.
> 
> Now you need co-ordination and clear direction, Trump's Press Conference couldn't how the same message between different speakers. Trump down playing and experts saying exact opposite. Trump kept getting all numbers wrong and showed little knowledge what was going on.
> He put Pence in charge who's history in epidemics is of failure.
Click to expand...


Holy shit!

CHINA REFUSE ASSISTANCE FROM THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA, SO WHY ARE YOU LYING?

SIMPLE, YOU CAN NOT HELP IT AND I CAN PROVIDE A LINK THAT SHOWS CHINA REFUSAL OF ASSISTANCE BUT YOU WILL THEN LIE AND SAY IT IS TRUMP FAULT FOR CHINA ACTIONS!


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
Click to expand...

Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc... 

So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.


----------



## WEATHER53

+597

The Ultimate Prognosticator

The signal was the furious rally in the last 20 minutes on Friday which none of you panicrats noticed because you did not Want to as  you were feverishly praying and looking for more harmful news for the people of the USA


----------



## Mac1958

You
can't 
predict
the
stock
market
.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mac1958 said:


> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .



I did on both crashes...

Want tonight winning Numbers?

666...


----------



## g5000

The Dow is up 592 points as of this moment, which just goes to show you never know which way the stampeding herd is going to go.

Dead cat bounce?  I don't know how they are ignoring China's 35.7 PIM and the fact the coronavirus genie is out of the bottle here in the US.


----------



## Dick Foster

Mac1958 said:


> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .



With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.


----------



## g5000

Mac1958 said:


> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .


The stock market seems to be under the impression the Fed can do something about a plague...


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
Click to expand...

Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.


----------



## DrLove

Toddsterpatriot said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree OL (well, maybe not with the coffee can part) I'm 5 years away from retirement. Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China. Saved me a bundle.
> 
> Now I just dabble here and there, but most of my money is in solid real estate, CDs and tax free muni bonds.
> 
> NOBODY who's as close to retirement as I should even think about stocks. Maybe not now right after things tanked, but start pulling back and going with CDs and such which are far more stable. Making 2.3% at present on a 1 year CD. That's prolly more than a coffee can pays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Dumped most of my stocks when Donnie started threatening his stupid trade war with China*
> 
> How long ago did you sell?
Click to expand...


January 2018 when he first started yammering about his stupid trade war and the market dumped 3,000 points. It has failed BIGLY btw, and his welfare for corporate farming interests has cost three times what the Detroit bailout did (only we got 90% of auto bailout back - with interest). Additionally tariffs are taxes on the American people. Even Grover Norquist knows that. Last year it's estimated that they cost the average US consumer $1500. 

Trump’s Trade War Was Futile




Mar 8, 2018
Tariffs are Taxes Tariffs are Taxes Tariffs are Taxes Tariffs are Taxes Tariffs are Taxes on American consumers.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did on both crashes...
> 
> Want tonight winning Numbers?
> 
> 666...
Click to expand...


Why do I have a funny feeling Mac is playing those numbers?

Might as well play the lottery if you want to waste your money on the Stock Market.


----------



## WEATHER53

The messiahs of doom are back in their safe spaces conjuring up another scam to try and harm Trump and the productive people of the USA


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market seems to be under the impression the Fed can do something about a plague...
Click to expand...

This half-trillion the NY Fed has poured into the short term lending space recently is pretty interesting.  They may have found a new way to keep the system greased.

I'm not yet sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.
.


----------



## Dick Foster

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
Click to expand...


No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
Click to expand...

I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.


----------



## mudwhistle

OldLady said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do people put their money in such an unpredictable market?  Especially retirement accounts?  If I had any money to save, it would be in a coffee can in my freezer.
Click to expand...

It would take something bigger than a coffee can to stuff all of the money I saved. 
And you might as well turn over all of your cash to the state if Bernie gets in the White House.
He believes in taxing your assets as well as your income.


----------



## Dick Foster

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
Click to expand...


What else would you call it, asshole? They've  been everything but pro America. Your last dumbass excuse for a president just about sank us and your assholes in congress have been attempting  every friggin scam their evil minds could conceive.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc...
> 
> So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.
Click to expand...


*Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, *

You're mistaken.

*The economy was already booming when Trump took over,*

Real GDP in 2016 was +1.6%. Booming? LOL!


----------



## WEATHER53

I will say this
G5000 is at least here. The rest of the America hating motherf***ers  are in full hiding


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
Click to expand...

At least you are here defending yourself, so you have a level of integrity above your peers, and for that, I commend you.


----------



## WEATHER53

I think we are at the peak right now around 750
I think they don’t want to get too giddy over this disproportionate bullshit running it’s course so I will go with a slight backdown at the close to 680.


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You
> can't
> predict
> the
> stock
> market
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What else would you call it, asshole? They've  been everything but pro America. Your last dumbass excuse for a president just about sank us and your assholes in congress have been attempting  every friggin scam their evil minds could conceive.
Click to expand...

I'm not a Democrat, tard.


----------



## Dick Foster

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the possible exception that over the long haul it will rise. Then again nothing is forever including this nation, if we're not careful. The left is doing their damndest to bring both down.
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What else would you call it, asshole? They've  been everything but pro America. Your last dumbass excuse for a president just about sank us and your assholes in congress have been attempting  every friggin scam their evil minds could conceive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Democrat, tard.
Click to expand...


So I guess you're not much of anything. That figures too.


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  I know that's what your lying propagandists are telling you, and you tards parrot their horseshit without engaging either of your brain cells in critical thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What else would you call it, asshole? They've  been everything but pro America. Your last dumbass excuse for a president just about sank us and your assholes in congress have been attempting  every friggin scam their evil minds could conceive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Democrat, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess you're not much of anything. That figures too.
Click to expand...

That's just the problem with you tards.  You parrot what you are told to parrot, and bleev what you are told to bleev.  Anything which does not fit into your mass delusions is ignored.


----------



## WEATHER53

Far more people think for themselves then liberals proclaim


----------



## westwall

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's what years of experience investing in the stock market tells me, dumbass. I've been through ups and downs since the first dot com bust in 2000 and have survived it all since then and have seen most of the crap coming including both dot com and 2008. Care to guess how much higher the market is since then?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about your horseshit claim, "The left is doing their damndest to bring both down", idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What else would you call it, asshole? They've  been everything but pro America. Your last dumbass excuse for a president just about sank us and your assholes in congress have been attempting  every friggin scam their evil minds could conceive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not a Democrat, tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So I guess you're not much of anything. That figures too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just the problem with you tards.  You parrot what you are told to parrot, and bleev what you are told to bleev.  Anything which does not fit into your mass delusions is ignored.
Click to expand...





Kind of like you and your peeps.


----------



## g5000

WEATHER53 said:


> Far more people think for themselves then liberals proclaim


Fox News viewers definitely do not think for themselves.

In fact, I have never heard a pseudocon utter a single original thought on this forum in the more than eight years I have been here.

They are nothing more than parroting rubes.


----------



## WEATHER53

One tool when you cannot out  debate a point is to declare “you are not thinking for yourself”
Lib101


----------



## CWayne

Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.

A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
Click to expand...

What does that freakish rant have to do with your idiotic,bizarre, false claim? Nothing, that's what.


----------



## Yarddog

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February





Are you sure?


----------



## B. Kidd

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



You and the 4 people that agreed with you Sat. should not be investing! (Probably don't, anyway...).
Idiot.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CWayne said:


> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.


Yeah, and Trump said a few correct things over the weekend regarding the virus. So it makes one wonder if a lot of the dive it took was due to the moron president being a moron last week.


----------



## Dick Foster

CWayne said:


> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.



Yeah it's a good thing we all braced ourselves for the ride. LOL


----------



## Yarddog

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...



So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.


----------



## CWayne

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Trump said a few correct things over the weekend regarding the virus. So it makes one wonder if a lot of the dive it took was due to the moron president being a moron last week.
Click to expand...

Actually, THINKING people are beginning to wonder what it was that the loyalists in the media have been saying that affected all of last week's performance.

Nothing like a little panic with about 200 talking heads then trying to blame it on those they oppose politically.


----------



## DrLove

Yarddog said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.
Click to expand...


No, I want Trump to act like a fucking human being. Don't tell us we shouldn't worry. Tell us WHY we shouldn't worry.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

CWayne said:


> Actually, THINKING people are beginning to wonder what it was that the loyalists in the media have been saying that affected all of last week's performance.


Nah, that's nonsense. The news on the virus has only gotten worse. What changed since Wednesday is that Trump switched from embarrassing lies and freakish fantasy regarding the virus to relaying the info from the experts and implementing actual measures to contain it's spread.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and Trump said a few correct things over the weekend regarding the virus. So it makes one wonder if a lot of the dive it took was due to the moron president being a moron last week.
Click to expand...


A lot of it had to do with Goldman Sachs putting out a publication that companies weren't going to be profitable this year.


----------



## WEATHER53

Yarddog said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?
Click to expand...

They announced it Friday. They rightfully closed a lot of plants


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> A lot of it had to do with Goldman Sachs putting out a publication that companies weren't going to be profitable this year.


Interesting. But did they put out a publication this morning reversing that message? Because the market is jumping right back.  So I start to look at what has changed since Wednesday. But, admittedly, that's a bit shallow.


----------



## WEATHER53

We had ding dongs in here proclaiming “it’s not a correction” while Barrons, Market  Watch and WSJlabeled it “Corona virus correction”
People with no money should Never speak on money


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> while Barrons, Market Watch and WSJ have labeled it “Corona virus correction”


Which was reasonable, considering the percentage change. But clearly they were wrong as the market is coming right back the next day. So don't be a ding dong and instantly react to what you hear.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it had to do with Goldman Sachs putting out a publication that companies weren't going to be profitable this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. But did they put out a publication this morning reversing that message? Because the market is jumping right back.  So I start to look at what has changed since Wednesday. But, admittedly, that's a bit shallow.
Click to expand...


It's all dependent upon whether or not Wall Street believes the cost of the virus is now factored into the market.  And just because it's up a bit today doesn't mean it won't suddenly drop again tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of it had to do with Goldman Sachs putting out a publication that companies weren't going to be profitable this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. But did they put out a publication this morning reversing that message? Because the market is jumping right back.  So I start to look at what has changed since Wednesday. But, admittedly, that's a bit shallow.
Click to expand...

Perhaps the opportunity to shear the sheeple was on the upside with enough panic induced.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> And just because it's up a bit today doesn't mean it won't suddenly drop again tomorrow or the day after.


Yep.


----------



## B. Kidd

WEATHER53 said:


> We had ding dongs in here proclaiming “it’s not a correction” while Barrons, Market  Watch and WSJ have labeled it “Corona virus correction”
> People with no money should Never speak on money



They are on the same level as 'jailhouse lawyer's..........


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Perhaps the opportunity to shear the sheeple was on the upside with enough panic induced.


Well, if Trump would just stop creating panic with his bizarre comments that contradict the experts and the simple facts available, that would be a good thing.


----------



## ABikerSailor

g5000 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far more people think for themselves then liberals proclaim
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News viewers definitely do not think for themselves.
> 
> In fact, I have never heard a pseudocon utter a single original thought on this forum in the more than eight years I have been here.
> 
> They are nothing more than parroting rubes.
Click to expand...


That is one of the reasons I watch a bit of FOX News during the day, I want to see what talking points the Trumpettes are going to be using on here that day.


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just because it's up a bit today doesn't mean it won't suddenly drop again tomorrow or the day after.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...

We know that you hope so
So funny for you to use thought based “reasonable” in your response above. Try seeing if that is a new ally that you can make part of your life.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the opportunity to shear the sheeple was on the upside with enough panic induced.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if Trump would just stop creating panic with his bizarre comments that contradict the experts and the simple facts available, that would be a good thing.
Click to expand...

If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred …..


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> We know that you hope so


False, you unbearable whiner.


----------



## Yarddog

DrLove said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want Trump to act like a fucking human being. Don't tell us we shouldn't worry. Tell us WHY we shouldn't worry.
Click to expand...



Trump didn't cause the corona virus, China has it's own problems and worrying about that wont help you one bit. Rightfully we should be tough with them on trade. They have been taking our intellectual property rights for years because they don't respect us. The virus will pass, and the trade war will pass once two great countries reach a mutual understanding. In the end, everyone just wants to do business, that isnt going to change.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred


Oh look, an uneducated slob Trumpkin that thinks he knows more than the career scientists at the CDC. This must be a day that ends in 'y'.


----------



## WEATHER53

It’s slipped back about 130 and the America hating snakes are starting to uncoil.


----------



## The Original Tree

*I think it was a scam because this "Correction" came out after most companies released payroll, and the market will climb up before the next automatic 401 K deposits hit these funds, which by that time the market will probably be right back where it was.*


----------



## DrLove

Yarddog said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want Trump to act like a fucking human being. Don't tell us we shouldn't worry. Tell us WHY we shouldn't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't cause the corona virus, China has it's own problems and worrying about that wont help you one bit. Rightfully we should be tough with them on trade. They have been taking our intellectual property rights for years because they don't respect us. The virus will pass, and the trade war will pass once two great countries reach a mutual understanding. In the end, everyone just wants to do business, that isnt going to change.
Click to expand...


No, your Dotard didn't CAUSE the virus. But he did cause the inane, chronically insufficient, anti-science response using a Bible Thumper as his front man.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, an uneducated slob Trumpkin that thinks he knows more than the career scientists at the CDC. This must be a day that ends in 'y'.
Click to expand...

Posted 2 links on it ,,,,,try to keep up


----------



## The Original Tree

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, an uneducated slob Trumpkin that thinks he knows more than the career scientists at the CDC. This must be a day that ends in 'y'.
Click to expand...

*You should be more afraid of China's Army Massing on The Pakistani Border!
*
*We should dress up Mike Bloomberg in a General's uniform and have him lead The Duck Army to Victory!*
*
Army of 100,000 Chinese Ducks Ready to Fight Locust Swarms



*


----------



## WEATHER53

Media keeps saying “despite...despite...despite”
Never miss an opportunity to be biased America hating shitheads


----------



## WEATHER53

WEATHER53 said:


> It’s slipped back about 130 and the America hating snakes are starting to uncoil.


Oops. Back up 80
Rattlers quieting.


----------



## Rambunctious

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that freakish rant have to do with your idiotic,bizarre, false claim? Nothing, that's what.
Click to expand...

The media is reporting that the corona virus and market decline is an "opening" for the democrats...what do you call that?....


----------



## Rambunctious

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc...
> 
> So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.
Click to expand...

You are being lied to....


----------



## WEATHER53

Rambunctious said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that freakish rant have to do with your idiotic,bizarre, false claim? Nothing, that's what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The media is reporting that the corona virus and market decline is an "opening" for the democrats...what do you call that?....
Click to expand...

It’s called hatefulness of America


----------



## The Original Tree

*It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*


----------



## WEATHER53

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc...
> 
> So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being lied to....
Click to expand...

It does not matter to them because it soothes their feelings of personal failure and that is all that does matter.


----------



## WEATHER53

The Original Tree said:


> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*


So Correct it should be memorialized in granite for generations to see


----------



## Polishprince

The Original Tree said:


> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*




The Media is just as shrill today as they were last week re:corona virus.   Its just that the traders on Wall Street are dealing with real money, they can't afford to continue to be stupid.


----------



## Zander

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February




Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!


----------



## WEATHER53

Zander said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
Click to expand...

More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week


----------



## Dick Foster

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, an uneducated slob Trumpkin that thinks he knows more than the career scientists at the CDC. This must be a day that ends in 'y'.
Click to expand...


It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that it's pretty fucking stupid to quarantine people in or adjacent to high density population centers dumbass.


----------



## Zander

WEATHER53 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
> Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
> Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week
Click to expand...


MmHmmm,,,,


----------



## Care4all

Rambunctious said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc...
> 
> So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being lied to....
Click to expand...

Numbers do not lie.


----------



## WEATHER53

Zander said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
> Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
> Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MmHmmm,,,,
Click to expand...

Read the thread America hating douche.


----------



## WEATHER53

The fake media likes to misrepresent  that things do happen for the first time ever so they  elect to choose more stilted and sinister words like “uncharted”


----------



## Ame®icano

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



It's good that "media" knows everything and they're so reliable.


----------



## westwall

g5000 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far more people think for themselves then liberals proclaim
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News viewers definitely do not think for themselves.
> 
> In fact, I have never heard a pseudocon utter a single original thought on this forum in the more than eight years I have been here.
> 
> They are nothing more than parroting rubes.
Click to expand...







What's funny is you spew every progressive talking point insult and claim you are not a parrot.

Too funny!


----------



## Yarddog

The Original Tree said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If CDC and State Dept would quit infecting people thru base incompetence and Trump hatred
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, an uneducated slob Trumpkin that thinks he knows more than the career scientists at the CDC. This must be a day that ends in 'y'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You should be more afraid of China's Army Massing on The Pakistani Border!
> *
> *We should dress up Mike Bloomberg in a General's uniform and have him lead The Duck Army to Victory!*
> *
> Army of 100,000 Chinese Ducks Ready to Fight Locust Swarms
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...




They really know how to keep their ducks in a row!


----------



## OKTexas

DOW up almost 800 points today, go figure.

.


----------



## B. Kidd

OKTexas said:


> DOW up almost 800 points today, go figure.
> 
> .


----------



## Yarddog

DrLove said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want Trump to act like a fucking human being. Don't tell us we shouldn't worry. Tell us WHY we shouldn't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't cause the corona virus, China has it's own problems and worrying about that wont help you one bit. Rightfully we should be tough with them on trade. They have been taking our intellectual property rights for years because they don't respect us. The virus will pass, and the trade war will pass once two great countries reach a mutual understanding. In the end, everyone just wants to do business, that isnt going to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your Dotard didn't CAUSE the virus. But he did cause the inane, chronically insufficient, anti-science response using a Bible Thumper as his front man.
Click to expand...




I really don't know what your upset about. The interview I saw, Pence was saying he bases his confidence on medical experts, including the CDC and their opinion that although it is here in the US, they have a good handle on it. Partly because of Trumps initial travel ban in the beginning, which gave a little room to work with. 
I would say that most doom and gloom by Democrats, is wishful thinking perhaps sub consciously ... as one more way to criticize Trump. Didn't really see much bible thumping there, though I didnt watch the whole thing


----------



## DrLove

Yarddog said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want Trump to kiss their ass as every Democrat before him? well, ok. maybe he can get a Chinese agent for a chauffeur as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I want Trump to act like a fucking human being. Don't tell us we shouldn't worry. Tell us WHY we shouldn't worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't cause the corona virus, China has it's own problems and worrying about that wont help you one bit. Rightfully we should be tough with them on trade. They have been taking our intellectual property rights for years because they don't respect us. The virus will pass, and the trade war will pass once two great countries reach a mutual understanding. In the end, everyone just wants to do business, that isnt going to change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, your Dotard didn't CAUSE the virus. But he did cause the inane, chronically insufficient, anti-science response using a Bible Thumper as his front man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know what your upset about. The interview I saw, Pence was saying he bases his confidence on medical experts, including the CDC and their opinion that although it is here in the US, they have a good handle on it. Partly because of Trumps initial travel ban in the beginning, which gave a little room to work with.
> I would say that most doom and gloom by Democrats, is wishful thinking perhaps sub consciously ... as one more way to criticize Trump. Didn't really see much bible thumping there, though I didnt watch the whole thing
Click to expand...


You must have missed that awesome _medical expert _and _pro-science_ Mikey when in 2000 he wrote an op-ed that tobacco didn't cause cancer. And of course there was the needle exchange program he scrapped, which he claimed didn't help stop the spread of HIV and resulted in HIV infections for minimally 200 people. 

You think Mikey the Thumper is doing a great job on Coronavirus - Fine with me. Fact is, the Bible informs his warped thinking - NOT science.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Up 4% today?  Wow.

So sorry for your loss Dimms.


----------



## DrLove

ColonelAngus said:


> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.



Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!


----------



## Dick Foster

DrLove said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
Click to expand...


I still stay DOW 30K by the election.


----------



## B. Kidd

DrLove said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
Click to expand...


Love spelled backwards is 'evol'. Right, Doc?


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February




Good call, Genius.


*Dow Jones Industrial Average (^DJI)*
DJI - DJI Real Time Price. Currency in USD
26,706.17+1,296.81 (+5.10%)
At close: 4:00PM EST


----------



## OKTexas

DOW closes almost 1,300 points higher, good news.

.


----------



## Dick Foster

DOW close up 5.09% for the largest single day point gain in history. 
Nice call OP you dumbass! LOL


----------



## DrLove

Dick Foster said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still stay DOW 30K by the election.
Click to expand...


Better leave a treat out for the Wish Fairy.


----------



## B. Kidd

OKTexas said:


> DOW closes almost 1,300 points higher, good news.
> 
> .



Money returning from 'money heaven' *is always good news!
*
Geez, the fundamentals must be strong!
Thank you, Mr. President!!


----------



## The Original Tree

Care4all said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> people in the media are cheering on the decline.
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the deluded one....look what my president has been able to do to turn around the failing sluggish economy....and look how he has managed the nation from within and abroad...we are respected again...terrorists acts are down ten fold around the world and almost non existent inside of our borders....illegal immigration is at the lowest level in decades....people are saving again and starting new businesses....and now he is fast tracking an end to the endless war in Afghanistan...
> But here you are ready to vote for a communist to take over America....and you call me delusional?.....what an ill educated moron you must be....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you nuts?  Trump in 4 years has not had the growth increases in GDP that Obama has had, the stock market doubled under Obama, the unemployment rates were reducing under Obama....new hires were higher under Obama and manufacturing jobs were higher under Obama......etc...
> 
> So where in the heck you get your false statement is beyond me....?  The economy was already booming when Trump took over, he gets credit for keeping the stock market growth going....all else, Trump misses his projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are being lied to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numbers do not lie.
Click to expand...

But you do.


----------



## B. Kidd

Dick Foster said:


> DOW close up 5.09% for the largest single day point gain in history.
> Nice call OP you dumbass! LOL



Where is g50cent, that economic Oracle?


----------



## Dick Foster

DrLove said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still stay DOW 30K by the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better leave a treat out for the Wish Fairy.
Click to expand...


I don't do fairies, that a Democrat leftie kinda thing.


----------



## bodecea

kyzr said:


> So does this prove that the globalist establishment AHs were wrong to move so many factories to China?
> 97% of US antibiotics are manufactured in China.
> Trump needs to protect the US manufacturing base ASAP.


But...how can he make money doing that?


----------



## Papageorgio

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



When you say "definitely dive", is that code for the market rising or are you on some special drugs that you hallucinate things that are not there?


----------



## The Original Tree

*OOPS the DOW Closed up +1,294 points.  Mike Bloomberg and all of Leftardia cry.*


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


Womp womp. 
Dow, S&P and Nasdaq score biggest point gains ever as stocks make coronavirus comeback


----------



## JustAGuy1

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Perhaps you've learned a lesson here?
You aren't nearly as intelligent as you think you are.


----------



## B. Kidd

JustAGuy1 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you've learned a lesson here?
> You aren't nearly as intelligent as you think you are.
Click to expand...


Most of us already knew this.
And he'll be the last to find out.


----------



## DrLove

Dick Foster said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still stay DOW 30K by the election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better leave a treat out for the Wish Fairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do fairies, that a Democrat leftie kinda thing.
Click to expand...


Sure you do. This one claimed the Coronavirus "hoax" would go POOF!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



*What a shit show. The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.*

Ouch!!

I hope you didn't put on a large short position..........


----------



## blackhawk

Apparently not.
Dow roars back from coronavirus sell-off with biggest gain since 2009, surges 5.1%


----------



## Sun Devil 92

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



What happened ?

Or am I reading the chart upside down ?


----------



## bluzman61

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened ?
> 
> Or am I reading the chart upside down ?
> 
> View attachment 309932
Click to expand...

Yep, g5000 strikes out AGAIN.  Hilarious!


----------



## mudwhistle

Sun Devil 92 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened ?
> 
> Or am I reading the chart upside down ?
> 
> View attachment 309932
Click to expand...

Democrats at close of trading.....


----------



## BluesLegend

g5000 said:


> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday



Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.


----------



## BluesLegend

The Original Tree said:


> *OOPS the DOW Closed up +1,294 points.  Mike Bloomberg and all of Leftardia cry.*



Does the liberal media look like their goldfish died again are they all sourpuss faced?


----------



## Golfing Gator

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
Click to expand...


Then, it also fell 10% because of their trust in Trump. 

Thus is the nature of America under Trump, a non-stop roller coaster.


----------



## g5000

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
Click to expand...

As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.

As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.

No one trusts Trump.

This is a global crisis affecting global trade.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?


----------



## BluesLegend

g5000 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
Click to expand...


Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.


----------



## Golfing Gator

CrusaderFrank said:


> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?



It was wonderful, all those fears about us being too tied to China and their manufacturing proved to be empty fears after all.


----------



## g5000

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
Click to expand...

I could not stand Obama, so you could not be more wrong, dipshit.

You are projecting your own idolatry of Trump.  You tards think Trump is responsible for the sun coming up every day.


----------



## BluesLegend

CrusaderFrank said:


> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?



The left were again denied the economic collapse they seek as the market posted single day record gains. The DOW was up over 5% wow!


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Golfing Gator said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was wonderful, all those fears about us being too tied to China and their manufacturing proved to be empty fears after all.
Click to expand...

China is still fucked


----------



## Golfing Gator

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
Click to expand...


but instead it is now you people worshiping Trump as the 2nd coming.

Weird how that works out.


----------



## Dick Foster

BluesLegend said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
Click to expand...


After his brilliant prediction in the OP, I'm surprised the idiot actually stuck his nose back in here. LOL


----------



## theHawk

CrusaderFrank said:


> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?






Poor g5000 , don’t quit your day job....unless you’re an economist.


----------



## BluesLegend

g5000 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not stand Obama, so you could not be more wrong, dipshit.
> 
> You are projecting your own idolatry for Trump.  You tards think Trump is responsible for the sun coming up every day.
Click to expand...


Right I didn't read all your pro Obama posts during his two terms . One thing is clear, you people jump at the chance to fault president Trump for anything negative and refuse to give him credit for anything positive. It makes you appear bitter and hateful.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dick Foster said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After his brilliant prediction in the OP, I'm surprised the idiot actually stuck his nose back in here. LOL
Click to expand...


He was just parroting the liberal narrative. I wonder how many stupid libs listened and bailed out of the market before today's HUGE gains.


----------



## g5000

theHawk said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g5000 , don’t quit your day job....unless you’re an economist.
Click to expand...

Because of the events I discussed at the beginning of this topic, the Fed and the IMF and the World Bank stepped in.

Idiot.


----------



## BluesLegend

Golfing Gator said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but instead it is now you people worshiping Trump as the 2nd coming.
> 
> Weird how that works out.
Click to expand...


Nobody listens to you anymore, just a reminder.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BluesLegend said:


> Right I didn't read all your pro Obama posts during his two terms . One thing is clear, you people jump at the chance to fault president Trump for anything negative and refuse to give him credit for anything positive. It makes you appear bitter and hateful.



And you jump at the chance to give Trump credit for anything and everything good and refuse to ever say a bad word about the man.  It makes you appear like an ass kissing worshiper.


----------



## theHawk

g5000 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g5000 , don’t quit your day job....unless you’re an economist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the events I discussed at the beginning of this topic, the Fed and the IMF and the World Bank stepped in.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


The events you discussed was that on Monday stocks would take a nose dive.  Very specific.  

Are you an economist?


----------



## BluesLegend

Golfing Gator said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right I didn't read all your pro Obama posts during his two terms . One thing is clear, you people jump at the chance to fault president Trump for anything negative and refuse to give him credit for anything positive. It makes you appear bitter and hateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you jump at the chance to give Trump credit for anything and everything good and refuse to ever say a bad word about the man.  It makes you appear like an ass kissing worshiper.
Click to expand...


^^^ liberal desperation and frustration.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BluesLegend said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but instead it is now you people worshiping Trump as the 2nd coming.
> 
> Weird how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to you anymore, just a reminder.
Click to expand...


if that were true, you would not be replying to me.  

you are just not a very bright person.


----------



## Dick Foster

CrusaderFrank said:


> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?



The largest single day point gain in history.


----------



## BluesLegend

theHawk said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g5000 , don’t quit your day job....unless you’re an economist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the events I discussed at the beginning of this topic, the Fed and the IMF and the World Bank stepped in.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The events you discussed was that on Monday stocks would take a nose dive.  Very specific.
> 
> Are you an economist?
Click to expand...


AOC has real competition now.


----------



## BluesLegend

Golfing Gator said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but instead it is now you people worshiping Trump as the 2nd coming.
> 
> Weird how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to you anymore, just a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if that were true, you would not be replying to me.
> 
> you are just not a very bright person.
Click to expand...


Its a gift that I even acknowledge you. You may go now I give you permission.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Dick Foster said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The largest single day point gain in history.
Click to expand...


seems only fair after just having the largest single day drop in history. 

Helps those that have the money to buy when it is down, does not do much for the regular Joe watching his 401k.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BluesLegend said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global problem.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please if Obama were still president you people would be worshiping the guy as the 2nd coming and everybody knows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but instead it is now you people worshiping Trump as the 2nd coming.
> 
> Weird how that works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody listens to you anymore, just a reminder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if that were true, you would not be replying to me.
> 
> you are just not a very bright person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a gift that I even acknowledge you. You may go now I give you permission.
Click to expand...


you live for my every post and you know it.

who do you think you are fooling.


----------



## WEATHER53

Wow did not see the 1, 200 coming but certainly was correct about my prediction of a big gain although 680 was low call
It’s a Dow record which is an unnatural rebound and demonstrates just how much of a disoroptipnate farce this all was.
Will have my text of the week assessment at 9pm


----------



## Papageorgio

Golfing Gator said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, it also fell 10% because of their trust in Trump.
> 
> Thus is the nature of America under Trump, a non-stop roller coaster.
Click to expand...


The stock market has always been a non-stop roller coaster.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Papageorgio said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, it also fell 10% because of their trust in Trump.
> 
> Thus is the nature of America under Trump, a non-stop roller coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock market has always been a non-stop roller coaster.
Click to expand...


not really.  There are long stretches where it is more of less stable with steady growth up.  Rarely do you get the biggest drop ever and the biggest jump ever in the same 7 day span.


----------



## Golfing Gator

WEATHER53 said:


> Wow did not see the 1, 200 coming but certainly was correct about my prediction of a big gain although 680 was low call
> It’s a Dow record which is an unnatural rebound and demonstrates just how much of a disoroptipnate farce this all was.
> Will have my text of the week assessment at 9pm



People are very excited by the Fed promising to drop the rates.


----------



## whitehall

Mark Twain said it best. "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated".


----------



## Desperado

Which Monday was this supposed to happen?
*Dow roars back from coronavirus sell-off with biggest gain since 2009, surges 5.1%*


----------



## Papageorgio

So with the stock reversing itself and if it makes it back to the previous high mark, will this mean it is back to being Obama's economy?


----------



## WEATHER53

America haters must be despondent   beyond all measure but of course will not have the dignity nor honesty to admit it
Me-nailed the 11am call and although low on the close was absolutely corrrct on a big positive gain at closing 
Will recap the rest of the week around 9pm


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*"Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday"*

**

Dow jumps 1,290 points in biggest-ever point gain !


----------



## g5000

The stock market seems to believe the Fed, the IMF, and the World Bank can stop a plague.


----------



## Papageorgio

Golfing Gator said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, it also fell 10% because of their trust in Trump.
> 
> Thus is the nature of America under Trump, a non-stop roller coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock market has always been a non-stop roller coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  There are long stretches where it is more of less stable with steady growth up.  Rarely do you get the biggest drop ever and the biggest jump ever in the same 7 day span.
Click to expand...


You must be using a different stock market.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

DrLove said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
Click to expand...


Put that champagne back on ice, looks like tonight you'll be crying in your beer !


----------



## Zander

WEATHER53 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
> Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
> Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MmHmmm,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread America hating douche.
Click to expand...


How exactly am I  an "America hating douche"?


----------



## WEATHER53

People that have no money should not talk about money
If you deadbeat libbies even actually work then you work for money
Me?
Money works for me because I know how to make it so.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Papageorgio said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then, it also fell 10% because of their trust in Trump.
> 
> Thus is the nature of America under Trump, a non-stop roller coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stock market has always been a non-stop roller coaster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not really.  There are long stretches where it is more of less stable with steady growth up.  Rarely do you get the biggest drop ever and the biggest jump ever in the same 7 day span.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be using a different stock market.
Click to expand...


Nope, I just happen to pay attention...


----------



## DrLove

DigitalDrifter said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put that champagne back on ice, looks like tonight you'll be crying in your beer !
Click to expand...


Stop being an idiot. I'm pleased about today's recovery. So STFU


----------



## ColonelAngus

OP is such fail.


----------



## WEATHER53

Zander said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
> Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
> Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MmHmmm,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread America hating douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly am I  an "America hating douche"?
Click to expand...

I dont fill in the blanks for dim bulbs
Your posts answer that “question” anyway


----------



## Rambunctious

Okay go back to Russia.....


----------



## Zander

Short term gyrations are for fools and gamblers. Always invest for the long haul. Living below your means and investing as much as you can in the stock market is a recipe for financial independence.  LWNJ's hate that. They cannot control people who are Financially Independent.


----------



## Zander

WEATHER53 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how some people think they can predict the short term price movements  of stocks......  Bet it all on red!!!
> 
> 
> 
> More amazing that I have done Precisely that In this thread.
> Some of us have seasoned response abilities to a variety of tough issues.
> Later today I will tell you what will happen for the rest of the week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MmHmmm,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the thread America hating douche.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How exactly am I  an "America hating douche"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont fill in the blanks for dim bulbs
> Your posts answer that “question” anyway
Click to expand...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Manonthestreet said:


> Posted 2 links on it ,,


No you didn't.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dick Foster said:


> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that it's pretty fucking stupid to quarantine people in or adjacent to high density population centers dumbass.


Also very stupid. A quarantine is a quarantine. It keeps the virus in. Second, if you move people, then they aren't in quarantine.  So again, I will defer to the experts, not some uneducated whiner on a message board.


----------



## WEATHER53

The rebound was record setting unnatural which shows how artificially suppressed and unnecessary the correction really was.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Yarddog said:


> Partly because of Trumps initial travel ban in the beginning, which gave a little room to work with.


Show me one single expert that says this who is not a Trump appointee. The experts say the travel bans are not effective.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

g5000 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brace Yourselves For Another Stock Market Dive On Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread mega FAIL, the DOW rockets 5%, puts its trust in President Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As one who has a large stock portfolio and 401(k), I could not be happier to have been wrong.
> 
> As for trust, it isn't trust in Trump.  It is trust in the Fed, the World Bank, and the IMF.
> 
> No one trusts Trump.
> 
> This is a global crisis affecting global trade.  Trump has fuck-all to do with it.
Click to expand...


You may have been wrong about Monday.

It could still happen.

This whole thing is way overblown.

But that is the way we work these days.


----------



## The Original Tree

We need to divest from China.





Golfing Gator said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....peeking out from under the covers, how bad was it today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was wonderful, all those fears about us being too tied to China and their manufacturing proved to be empty fears after all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> We need to divest from China.



I did not know Russia and China were that close.

Have you told your Russian masters these thoughts you are having?


----------



## The Original Tree

*Don’t you have your goat man god to
Worship?

America does not need China nor Russia, and we should take our economy back to 100% Self Sufficiency.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to divest from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know Russia and China were that close.
> 
> Have you told your Russian masters these thoughts you are having?
Click to expand...


----------



## 2aguy

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February




And.....you better let hilary know how your predictions went for today.....you dumb ass...

BREAKING: Stock Market Surges Back With Biggest Day In Years

The stock market roared back from an abysmal week last week in response to fears over how the spread of the coronavirus could impact business around the world.
----

“The Dow Jones Industrial Average closed 1,293.96 points higher, or 5.1%, at 26,703.32,” CNBC reported. “The move on a percentage basis was the Dow’s biggest since March 2009. It *was also the largest-ever points gain for the 30-stock average.”*

Do you have any other stock advice for us?


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *America does not need China nor Russia, and would should take our economy back to 100% Self Sufficiency.*



And when you say "we" you mean Mother Russia since you are nothing but a Russian bot.


----------



## Dick Foster

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that it's pretty fucking stupid to quarantine people in or adjacent to high density population centers dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Also very stupid. A quarantine is a quarantine. It keeps the virus in. Second, if you move people, then they aren't in quarantine.  So again, I will defer to the experts, not some uneducated whiner on a message board.
Click to expand...

Hey shitforbrains explain the fact that the first case here in CA that had not been to China was local to Travis AFB where the idiots quarantined people returning from China. And do you realise that you're talking about the government here? The same government that knows at least 1000 ways to fuck up a wet dream. BTW some of these experts at Travis AFB have already been caught with wrong or no equipment and not following procedure. DUH!


----------



## The Original Tree

Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *America does not need China nor Russia, and would should take our economy back to 100% Self Sufficiency.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you say "we" you mean Mother Russia since you are nothing but a Russian bot.
Click to expand...


*“We” as in America.  Obviously you are not part of that.

How does it make sense to say Russia does not need Russia?

So you just outted yourself.*


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *“We” as in America.  Obviously you are not part of that.
> 
> How does it make sense to say Russia does not need Russia?
> 
> So you just outted yourself.*



we know you Russian bots try to pretend you are not from there by saying these things, but the fact you cannot even quote a post correctly is a sure sign you are a bot and not a person.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Dick Foster said:


> Hey shitforbrains explain the fact that the first case here in CA that had not been to China was local to Travis AFB where the idiots quarantined people returning from China.


Why are you asking me, ya moron? Go read up. What you will find is that the virus was likely circulating on the west coast before the known cases arose. This conclusion stems from the long possible incubation period.

So, instead of being happily stupid and ignorant and whining on a message board, go read up on the topic, if you are so concerned.


----------



## The Original Tree

*You just outted yourself so anything you say from here on it is just making it worse.
You should just go away.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *“We” as in America.  Obviously you are not part of that.
> 
> How does it make sense to say Russia does not need Russia?
> 
> So you just outted yourself.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we know you Russian bots try to pretend you are not from there by saying these things, but the fact you cannot even quote a post correctly is a sure sign you are a bot and not a person.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*TDS virus is more dangerous, seek medical attention.*



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shitforbrains explain the fact that the first case here in CA that had not been to China was local to Travis AFB where the idiots quarantined people returning from China.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you asking me, ya moron? Go read up. What you will find is that the virus was likely circulating on the west coast before the known cases arose. This conclusion stems from the long possible incubation period.
> 
> So, instead of being happily stupid and ignorant and whining on a message board, go read up on the topic, if you are so concerned.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Dude, I just totally outed Gator.

Most of these trolls on here are Atheists, Communists and Socialists, and a lot of them are from China, Russia and Iran or other enemies of America and they just can’t help but expose themselves as nothing but Propagandists.*



Rambunctious said:


> Okay go back to Russia.....


----------



## BS Filter

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


You're a Bozo.


----------



## BS Filter

Golfing Gator said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
Click to expand...

How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.


----------



## percysunshine

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Your heart is sincere g.


----------



## percysunshine

Ok, I was too chicken to buy the S&P calls on Friday....my missed opportunity...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

DrLove said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 4% today?  Wow.
> 
> So sorry for your loss Dimms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent - Only 4,000 points to go to get back to where we were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Put that champagne back on ice, looks like tonight you'll be crying in your beer !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being an idiot. I'm pleased about today's recovery. So STFU
Click to expand...


Sure you are, yeah, sure.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

ColonelAngus said:


> OP is such fail.



Major league.


----------



## liarintheWH

g5000 is good at sounding smart while being wrong.

What a fraud.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *You just outted yourself so anything you say from here on it is just making it worse.
> You should just go away.*



I did not out anything but you, everyone knows you are the Russian Bot, which is why you always screw up the reply and reply to someone


----------



## The Original Tree

*Everyone is you and your mirror.

LMAO. You’ve been outted fool and you will never live it down!

To your shame!




Golfing Gator said:





The Original Tree said:



			America does not need China nor Russia, and we should take our economy back to 100% Self Sufficiency.
		
Click to expand...


And when you say "we" you mean Mother Russia since you are nothing but a Russian bot.
		
Click to expand...


“We” as in America.  Obviously you are not part of that.

How does it make sense to say Russia does not need Russia?

So you just outted yourself.



Golfing Gator said:





The Original Tree said:



			You just outted yourself so anything you say from here on it is just making it worse.
You should just go away.
		
Click to expand...


I did not out anything but you, everyone knows you are the Russian Bot, which is why you always screw up the reply and reply to someone
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Everyone is you and your mirror.
> 
> LMAO. You’ve been outted fool and you will never live it down!



you are like a 2 year old...accused of something and all you have is "no I am not but you are". 

tell your Russian handlers they need to update your program so you can at least quote a post correctly.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Putin’s Little Butt Plug
or Mao’s Little Mouth Gag, makes No Difference to me.  I’m just glad you aren’t an American.

outed fool!

To your shame!



Golfing Gator said:





The Original Tree said:



America does not need China nor Russia, and would should take our economy back to 100% Self Sufficiency.

Click to expand...


And when you say "we" you mean Mother Russia since you are nothing but a Russian bot.
		
Click to expand...


“We” as in America.  Obviously you are not part of that.

How does it make sense to say Russia does not need Russia?

So you just outted yourself.
*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is you and your mirror.
> 
> LMAO. You’ve been outted fool and you will never live it down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are like a 2 year old...accused of something and all you have is "no I am not but you are".
> 
> tell your Russian handlers they need to update your program so you can at least quote a post correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

Rest of week outlook

After an unnatural record setting rebound today look for a pretty non volitile rest   of the week. Futures were down about 2 hours ago but have not checked since  
Profit taking will occur and that may be tomorrow. In general I believe we have one moderately  down day on order  of 300 points , one  near neutral day and two up days on order of 200-400 points


----------



## kyzr

WEATHER53 said:


> Rest of week outlook
> 
> After an unnatural record setting rebound today look for a pretty non volatile rest   of the week. Futures were down about 2 hours ago but have not checked since
> Profit taking will occur and that may be tomorrow. In general I believe we have one moderately  down day on order  of 300 points , one  near neutral day and two up days on order of 200-400 points


At 0930pm ET the futures were all up slightly, about 0.31%.  
Hope your "non-volatile" or calm waters prediction holds true.
Up slow and steady works best.


----------



## WEATHER53

kyzr said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of week outlook
> 
> After an unnatural record setting rebound today look for a pretty non volatile rest   of the week. Futures were down about 2 hours ago but have not checked since
> Profit taking will occur and that may be tomorrow. In general I believe we have one moderately  down day on order  of 300 points , one  near neutral day and two up days on order of 200-400 points
> 
> 
> 
> At 0930pm ET the futures were all up slightly, about 0.31%.
> Hope your "non-volatile" or calm waters prediction holds true.
> Up slow and steady works best.
Click to expand...

I don’t know if it was the Omaha Oracle  who coined the phrase but the market does  tend to fall like an elevator and rebound like an escalator


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

I now see why g5000 is unemployed. His statements are consistently false and stupid.


----------



## WEATHER53

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I now see why g5000 is unemployed. His statements are consistently false and stupid.


Most  of the libs here with the highest post counts have self disabled themselves in some manner


----------



## g5000

BS Filter said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
Click to expand...

It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.


----------



## g5000

LordBrownTrout said:


> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.


Check the market right now.

Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.


----------



## g5000

U.S. Stocks Fall After G7 Offers No Action: Live Markets Updates

_Central bankers and political leaders of the United States and other economic powers on Tuesday expressed their resolve to combat economic damage from the coronavirus, but stopped short of promising interest rate cuts or other immediate rescue measures._


----------



## Manonthestreet

percysunshine said:


> Ok, I was too chicken to buy the S&P calls on Friday....my missed opportunity...





g5000 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
Click to expand...

Big banks are the market movers......


----------



## LordBrownTrout

g5000 said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
Click to expand...


In 2009, we had swine flu kill 4000 people.  Eventually, the market will fall to a global economy.


----------



## g5000

LordBrownTrout said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 2009, we had swine flu kill 4000 people.  Eventually, the market will fall to a global economy.
Click to expand...

It was more like 12,000 people who died.

And swine flu's mortality rate was just .02 percent.  Covid-19 is 100 times more lethal.


----------



## WEATHER53

Nothing really means much until about 11am but so far seems more like no rate cut disappointments snd less about Con Virus


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I was too chicken to buy the S&P calls on Friday....my missed opportunity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big banks are the market movers......
Click to expand...

Markets don't move during panics.


----------



## g5000

With the Fed expected to ease, doubts arise over whether rate cuts will help

_“The important thing to understand is that the Fed can’t fix this problem,” said economist Paul McCulley, who called for a “mosaic” of responses._


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I was too chicken to buy the S&P calls on Friday....my missed opportunity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big banks are the market movers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Markets don't move during panics.
Click to expand...

Do tell


----------



## Manonthestreet

Could the FED not panic just once.....that'd be great


----------



## BS Filter

g5000 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
Click to expand...

Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.


----------



## Golfing Gator

BS Filter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
Click to expand...


you first, we will follow shortly after you


----------



## g5000

Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown

_The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.

The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.


_
Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.

.


----------



## Golfing Gator

g5000 said:


> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .



so far so good, but it does highlight how fragile our economy is right now


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .


unnecessary and counterproductive


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
Click to expand...

The market will like it.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Golfing Gator said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far so good, but it does highlight how fragile our economy is right now
Click to expand...


Trump will be screaming it's not enough by the end of the day. Heh heh.

I'm gonna have fun with this. Really, that's all a feller can do. I've no stake in it. lol.

People who try to save just got robbed again. Same story, different day.

Glad I doubled my gold order yesterday. Gold's up and the dollar just took another dump.

This stuff really is very predictable.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
Click to expand...

IS it the FEDS job to support stocks


----------



## Golfing Gator

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS it the FEDS job to support stocks
Click to expand...


Trump and the Fed seem to think so


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
Click to expand...

Dont look now...its headed back down.....


----------



## The Original Tree

*I'm fine with it being down a bit and leveling off until Spring and Summer.  The Stock Market Under Obama's Oppressive Regulatory Assault on Commerce was dismal compared to the last 4 years under this Presidennt.*


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont look now...its headed back down.....
Click to expand...

Yeah.  The rate cut seems to have had the opposite effect.  The Dow is down 543 points at this moment.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont look now...its headed back down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  The rate cut seems to have had the opposite effect.  The Dow is down 543 points at this moment.
Click to expand...

wow my app is really time lagged


----------



## g5000

A couple clients flew to visit my company yesterday.  They said their plane was one third empty.


----------



## HappyJoy

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
Click to expand...


It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.

Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.


----------



## g5000

Coronavirus’ Impact On U.S. Airlines Deepens As Travel Agency Ticket Sales Drop


----------



## g5000

HappyJoy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
Click to expand...

Well, like I said yesterday.  The market seems to think the Fed and the World Bank and the IMF can stop a plague.

Maybe it is dawning on them the stupidity of that kind of thinking.


----------



## bendog

HappyJoy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
Click to expand...

yeah the cut will have no real effect on the econ.  But Team Trump is pretty desperate for anything that would reassure people they are able to act proactively.  So, it may reassure biz that we can affect things on the ground in Peoria … or Seattle. 

One thing for sure is that a lot of short term traders will make and lose money.

We had a short term economic downturn after 9-11.  Had Osama succeeded in destroying the WH …. but this isn't going to be even worse case something like the 1999 bond market implosion.


----------



## HappyJoy

g5000 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like I said yesterday.  The market seems to think the Fed and the World Bank and the IMF can stop a plague.
> 
> Maybe it is dawning on them the stupidity of that kind of thinking.
Click to expand...


I think the markets can defend themselves right now, let's lower the rates when that action can usefully spur spending.


----------



## BS Filter

Golfing Gator said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you first, we will follow shortly after you
Click to expand...

I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market.  You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.  Squawk Squawk.


----------



## HappyJoy

bendog said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the cut will have no real effect on the econ.  But Team Trump is pretty desperate for anything that would reassure people they are able to act proactively.  So, it may reassure biz that we can affect things on the ground in Peoria … or Seattle.
> 
> One thing for sure is that a lot of short term traders will make and lose money.
> 
> We had a short term economic downturn after 9-11.  Had Osama succeeded in destroying the WH …. but this isn't going to be even worse case something like the 1999 bond market implosion.
Click to expand...


After 9-11 we probably needed a boost in our economy, then again going to war can do that too.


----------



## g5000

HappyJoy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like I said yesterday.  The market seems to think the Fed and the World Bank and the IMF can stop a plague.
> 
> Maybe it is dawning on them the stupidity of that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the markets can defend themselves right now, let's lower the rates when that action can usefully spur spending.
Click to expand...

Well, I also said yesterday (or a couple days ago) in this topic that the Fed has very little maneuvering room to do anything helpful since they have already lowered interest rates so much these past dozen years.

I used to think the idea of negative interest rates was an impossibility.  But now it is looking like they just might get that crazy and stupid.


----------



## g5000

BS Filter said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, there are bargains to be had and the rich will get a shit ton richer off of this, they always do.
> 
> The average American does not have the extra cash laying around to take good advantage of such opportunities.  All they know is that the value of their 401ks and other retirement accounts just took a steep nose dive.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you first, we will follow shortly after you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market.  You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.  Squawk Squawk.
Click to expand...

Yes, people like you who have no investments don't even think about the markets.  However, recessions mean lost jobs to even people like you.  But I suspect you are already on welfare or living with your parents.


----------



## BS Filter

g5000 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the stock market doing today?  Bozo.
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you first, we will follow shortly after you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market.  You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.  Squawk Squawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people like you who have no investments don't even think about the markets.  However, recessions mean lost jobs to even people like you.  But I suspect you are already on welfare or living with your parents.
Click to expand...

You have quite an imagination.  Go stick your head in the oven.  Bozo.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Manonthestreet said:


> Dont look now...its headed back down.....



lol. I know. The Fed is clearly demonstrating that it has lost the ability to control the cost of money.

Of course, it was inevitable. Never before in the history of man has a fiat system lasted this long.

The only thing the fed can control is the printing press.

As I've said hundreds of times on here, the market itself will naturally be the ultimate decider of the future. Not the government. Not the Fed.

They'll milk this coronavirus scam for as long as they can, at least until after July of 2020, when investors can cash in on those pandemic bonds. Then there won't be any more distractions to make people look the opposite direction of the real problem...the Fed.

The chickens are coming home to roost, boys. Get ready. Heh heh.

Ah well.


----------



## HappyJoy

g5000 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> 
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not so far. Plus it's superficial. Low interest rates are not going to pull people across the globe from either being sick, in quarantine or otherwise out of public being productive little consumers.
> 
> Lowering rates right now is a stupid idea geared only at raising the stock market and the market apparently has figured it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, like I said yesterday.  The market seems to think the Fed and the World Bank and the IMF can stop a plague.
> 
> Maybe it is dawning on them the stupidity of that kind of thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the markets can defend themselves right now, let's lower the rates when that action can usefully spur spending.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I also said yesterday (or a couple days ago) in this topic that the Fed has very little maneuvering room to do anything helpful since they have already lowered interest rates so much these past dozen years.
> 
> I used to think the idea of negative interest rates was an impossibility.  But now it is looking like they just might get that crazy and stupid.
Click to expand...


Yep, I believe you've posted several times about the lack of tools at our disposal if/when we have our next recession and I agree with you 100%.


----------



## HappyJoy

BS Filter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you first, we will follow shortly after you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market.  You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.  Squawk Squawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people like you who have no investments don't even think about the markets.  However, recessions mean lost jobs to even people like you.  But I suspect you are already on welfare or living with your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have quite an imagination.  Go stick your head in the oven.  Bozo.
Click to expand...


But you're the goose.


----------



## g5000

BS Filter said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is currently down over 200 points, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, let's all jump out of the tallest building we can find.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you first, we will follow shortly after you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market.  You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.  Squawk Squawk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, people like you who have no investments don't even think about the markets.  However, recessions mean lost jobs to even people like you.  But I suspect you are already on welfare or living with your parents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have quite an imagination.  Go stick your head in the oven.  Bozo.
Click to expand...

Struck a little too close to home, eh?


----------



## Dick Foster

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I was too chicken to buy the S&P calls on Friday....my missed opportunity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor g.  Dont go giving us any lotto numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check the market right now.
> 
> Sooner or later, the markets will figure out that banks can't stop a plague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big banks are the market movers......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Markets don't move during panics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do tell
Click to expand...




g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fed cuts rates by half a percentage point to combat coronavirus slowdown
> 
> _The Federal Reserve announced an emergency rate cut Tuesday of half a percentage point in response to the growing economic threat from the novel coronavirus.
> 
> The move was the first such cut since December 2008, during the financial crisis. It comes amid a volatile patch on Wall Street and amid a steady stream of hectoring from President Donald Trump, who has called for lower rates to stay competitive with policy at other global central banks.
> 
> 
> _
> Well, let's hope that puts the market back in positive territory.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> unnecessary and counterproductive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The market will like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont look now...its headed back down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  The rate cut seems to have had the opposite effect.  The Dow is down 543 points at this moment.
Click to expand...


Ya think! The more that asshole ran his mouth the more he tanked the market. No rate cut was needed so all he did was throw a scare into the market. Basically  I've never believed  in the Fed any way. Another bit of socialist bullshit foisted upon America by that democrat Wilson and supercharged by the communist asshole FDR. It's just another thing government does they have no business doing  just to fuck things up. It's also a mechanism government uses to tax you and steal your wealth by inflating the currency.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Biggest rate cut since 2008 and it made the market drop even more...not a good sign


----------



## g5000

VIX is at 34.23.


----------



## bendog

More than low interest rates, what is dubious imo is the Fed's intentional enabling Trump to run the deficits by continuing QE for the SOLE reason of financing the deficits without requiring higher interest rates to sell bonds.

The Feds' charter is not about enabling deficits.  The fed prior to Trump contented itself with monitoring inflation and to a lesser extent job growth.  but by already basically FINANCING deficits, the fed gives up the ability to do that when we really have to run deficits with ZERO or NEGATIVE growth.

Worst case scenario with the coronavirus - without the fed and other central banks - is probably even worse than a three quarter global recession.  That's why Trump's tiny testicles are in a tither.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Lol. Run for the hills.


----------



## Dick Foster

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lol. Run for the hills.



Hell no, get your shears out and shear some sheep. If they want to throw their money away help them out and take it.
Besides, idiots are dangerous with money.  There's no telling what kind of damage they'll do with it so it's better to take it away from them.


----------



## OldLady

Good thing the stock market rallied yesterday because as of noon today the Dow, the S&P and the Nasdaq are down.  So much for the Fed's rate cut?


----------



## bendog

LordBrownTrout said:


> Lol. Run for the hills.


Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.


----------



## OldLady

bendog said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Run for the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.
Click to expand...

But it's why we all should have bought gold.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
Click to expand...


According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.


----------



## DrLove

WTH_Progs? said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
Click to expand...


Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that) 

Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over. 

26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST


----------



## Manonthestreet

Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?


You mean double top breakout?


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
Click to expand...

no...breakdown......


----------



## bendog

OldLady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Run for the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's why we all should have bought gold.
Click to expand...

the Black Plague and society notion makes me want to reread Galileo's Daughter.  A fascinating book, imo.

Fortunately, the Coronavirus does not have a mortality rate in the 60% rank.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

DrLove said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
Click to expand...


Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
Click to expand...

Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide


----------



## DrLove

WTH_Progs? said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
Click to expand...


Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.


----------



## WillPower

What's more predictable.....leftist nitwits claiming they understand the stock market and economy, or cheering for a collapse to turn our government communist?  The market rallied on Monday much to the chagrin of the leftist turd OP with the biggest gain in it's history.  Stymied, the leftists sat on their thumbs and clutched their ankhs thinking maybe today would be the day Monday was reversed.   They know they're doomed in November so they've decided to blow their EBT handouts on doughnuts and candy....what the hell, right?  The 1928 crash and the 2009 crash taught us investing is for the patient and the long view.  Thousands of novices and fools got crushed last week...that's what the market does....a Darwinian savaging of the weak.  They survive, the others don't...they EAT, the others don't...I've never believed anybody got rich in the market without inside information or a rare gift of common sense.  Now for reality.

The market sharks pray for weeks like last week....the weaklings freak out, sell low, and flee.  The sharks, water full of bloody chum, buy low, and gloat....Monday's AWESOMEness confirmed they are merciless which is why they are rich.  Today?  The markets doesn't know what to do with the rate-cut.  The commies are claiming it's a panic move.  The sharks are waiting for the inevitable next surge once the rate cut (50bp) takes effect on institutional investors.  Remember, if you didn't sell, you didn't lose a dime.  If you didn't buy, you didn't make a dime.  Also remember the stock market is a zero-sum game...somebody sells, somebody buys, nothing is created or grown.  Only stupid people predict the stock market in these volatile times of an attempted communist takeover of America.  The virus scare has less to do with American commerce than Chinese commerce...that's how far down the rabbit hole the last 4 presidents have let us drop.  Thankfully Trump came along and reversed course in the nick of time.  The economy is healthy, the all-time highs of Trump's policies will continue. The shitbags will have to regroup and try to lie their way back into power in 2024.


----------



## DrLove

Remember those gains from yesterday?

Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys! 

26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST


----------



## WTH_Progs?

DrLove said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
Click to expand...


He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
*Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*

Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> What's more predictable.....leftist nitwits claiming they understand the stock market and economy, or cheering for a collapse to turn our government communist?  The market rallied on Monday much to the chagrin of the leftist turd OP with the biggest gain in it's history.  Stymied, the leftists sat on their thumbs and clutched their ankhs thinking maybe today would be the day Monday was reversed.   They know they're doomed in November so they've decided to blow their EBT handouts on doughnuts and candy....what the hell, right?  The 1928 crash and the 2009 crash taught us investing is for the patient and the long view.  Thousands of novices and fools got crushed last week...that's what the market does....a Darwinian savaging of the weak.  They survive, the others don't...they EAT, the others don't...I've never believed anybody got rich in the market without inside information or a rare gift of common sense.  Now for reality.
> 
> The market sharks pray for weeks like last week....the weaklings freak out, sell low, and flee.  The sharks, water full of bloody chum, buy low, and gloat....Monday's AWESOMEness confirmed they are merciless which is why they are rich.  Today?  The markets doesn't know what to do with the rate-cut.  The commies are claiming it's a panic move.  The sharks are waiting for the inevitable next surge once the rate cut (50bp) takes effect on institutional investors.  Remember, if you didn't sell, you didn't lose a dime.  If you didn't buy, you didn't make a dime.  Also remember the stock market is a zero-sum game...somebody sells, somebody buys, nothing is created or grown.  Only stupid people predict the stock market in these volatile times of an attempted communist takeover of America.  The virus scare has less to do with American commerce than Chinese commerce...that's how far down the rabbit hole the last 4 presidents have let us drop.  Thankfully Trump came along and reversed course in the nick of time.  The economy is healthy, the all-time highs of Trump's policies will continue. The shitbags will have to regroup and try to lie their way back into power in 2024.


Nice try, retard.

I'm a free market capitalist.  Idiot.  I have a lot of money in the markets.

Just because I hate Trump does not mean I am a Democrat, moron.

Trump was a far left Democrat until he realized you tards were easier to hoax.


----------



## g5000

WTH_Progs? said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
> *Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*
> 
> Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.
Click to expand...

Yes, Trump said the seriousness of the virus was a hoax.

Then when he was bitch slapped for being so stupid, he tried to walk it back and claim he meant something entirely different, just like he always does when he fucks up.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide
Click to expand...


----------



## g5000

Here's just how bizarrely stupid Trump is: Trump says coronavirus shows need for better flu shot


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> Nice try, retard.
> 
> I'm a free market capitalist.  Idiot.  I have a lot of money in the markets.
> 
> Just because I hate Trump does not mean I am a Democrat, moron.
> 
> Trump was a far left Democrat until he realized you tards were easier to hoax.



So beg a mod to delete your OP and leave this board...but you won't because you have no honor.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

g5000 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
> *Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*
> 
> Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Trump said the seriousness of the virus was a hoax.
> 
> Then when he was bitch slapped for being so stupid, he tried to walk it back and claim he meant something entirely different, just like he always does when he fucks up.
Click to expand...


Context G5000 context.  Perhaps you need to familiarize yourself with recent history, where everything Trump says and does excites your base into the wrong direction, your comfort zone.


----------



## WillPower

DrLove said:


> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST



So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?


----------



## g5000

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/03/03/trumps-baffling-coronavirus-vaccine-event/

_Schleifer clarified that there’s still so much that is unknown. And that’s when Trump asked about whether they could just use the flu vaccine.

“But the same vaccine could not work?” he said. “You take a solid flu vaccine — you don’t think that would have an impact or much of an impact on corona?”

“No,” Schleifer replied.

_


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
Click to expand...

The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.

All caught up now?

Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.


----------



## g5000

WTH_Progs? said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
> *Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*
> 
> Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Trump said the seriousness of the virus was a hoax.
> 
> Then when he was bitch slapped for being so stupid, he tried to walk it back and claim he meant something entirely different, just like he always does when he fucks up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context G5000 context.  Perhaps you need to familiarize yourself with recent history, where everything Trump says and does excites your base into the wrong direction, your comfort zone.
Click to expand...

I was listening to that press conference live.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## DrLove

WTH_Progs? said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
> *Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*
> 
> Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.
Click to expand...


^  ^   ^   ^


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains since last week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.



Speaking of dead cats, ya can't swing one without hitting a wannabe-commie hump like you on a message board.  Like I said, you've made a total fool of yourself and if you didn't have like-minded dipshits cheering you on, you'd have never come back here after your ludicrous OP....eat it.


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
Click to expand...


I predicted and warned them about the DCB


----------



## WTH_Progs?

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
Click to expand...


03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
03/03/2020: DOW 26,762

You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.


----------



## WillPower

DrLove said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to DrLove, Monday's surge in the market was because of Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope - It was due to the Fed hinting at an interest rate drop (there's really nowhere to go on that)
> 
> Btw, it appears that your "surge" is over.
> 
> 26,328.01 *−375.31* (1.41%)
> Mar 3, 12:28 PM EST
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's summarize what Drlove has said................ When the market goes up it's because of interest rates, when it goes down it's because of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once have I suggested that the virus was Donald's fault. However his claim of "hoax" - His horrible messaging - His downplaying - His tweets - His appointment of Pence as point person - His overall crappy response thus far - Those things have all made the market more skittish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never said it was a hoax dummy.  Oh poor baby, Trump put the second man in-charge in-charge. Beauty is Trump called it, he has your number. You're part of the problem Drlove.
> *Trump rallies conservatives — and drops charges of a coronavirus 'hoax'*
> 
> Chase another narrative, this one isn't worth a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ^  ^   ^   ^
Click to expand...


So has Sleepy Joe figured out what office he's running for, what state he's in, or if Super Tuesday is really on Thursday?  Imagine what another 8 months of this will result in and what Trump will do to him on a debate stage.  I'd feel sorry for you but given what your ilk has said and done to Trump, I plan to laugh my ass off when Biden finally flips out and starts grabbing young girls again before he's dragged off to a justly-deserved oblivion.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bendog said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Run for the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.
Click to expand...


Yeah probably not.


----------



## DrLove

WTH_Progs? said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
Click to expand...


Your numbers for 3-3-20 are off by 586 points my friend

26,176.48 *−526.84* (1.97%)
Mar 3, 1:17 PM EST

Trump's market has been flatter than a pancake for the past two years starting with his stupid trade war in early 2018.


----------



## g5000

WTH_Progs? said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
Click to expand...

Trump started his idiotic trade war in January 2018 when the stock market was at 26 thousand.

The market dove after that, then flattened out for two years until the Phase 1 agreement with China was announced a couple months ago. Then the market rose all the way to 29 thousand.

Or to put it another way, tard, since its peak at 29,551 last month, the Dow has dived 11 percent.

 No matter how you slice it, that's not good.  You can chortle about yesterday all you like, and you will look like the idiot you are.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> I'm not the least bit concerned about the stock market. You and you pals are a bunch of Chicken Littles.


and that's why we need experts like you at the Federal reserve, instead of all these career economists and actuaries.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

DrLove said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your numbers for 3-3-20 are off by 586 points my friend
> 
> 26,176.48 *−526.84* (1.97%)
> Mar 3, 1:17 PM EST
> 
> Trump's market has been flatter than a pancake for the past two years starting with his stupid trade war in early 2018.
Click to expand...


No they aren't DrDick, the day isn't over yet.  Either way I gave correct info., G5000 is just a runaway PROG-mouth.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

g5000 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump started his idiotic trade war in January 2018 when the stock market was at 26 thousand.
> 
> The market dove after that, then flattened out for two years until the Phase 1 agreement with China was announced a couple months ago. Then the market rose all the way to 29 thousand.
> 
> Or to put it another way, tard, since its peak at 29,551 last month, the Dow has dived 11 percent.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, that's not good.  You can chortle about yesterday all you like, and you will look like the idiot you are.
Click to expand...


Oh look, G5000 is trying to squirm out of a lie with dressing.


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


>


That's from 2012, and they used the wrong terminology.

I hope your not basing your investing on an 8 year old chart!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WTH_Progs? said:


> G5000 is just a runaway PROG-mouth.


...whose market concerns seem to align with all the experts and with the Federal reserve.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's from 2012, and they used the wrong terminology.
Click to expand...

Quit trying to play MR know it all.....posted that as an example....now look at DOW...why it looks very similar......


----------



## OldLady

bendog said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Run for the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's why we all should have bought gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Black Plague and society notion makes me want to reread Galileo's Daughter.  A fascinating book, imo.
> 
> Fortunately, the Coronavirus does not have a mortality rate in the 60% rank.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reading tip.


----------



## g5000

WTH_Progs? said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump started his idiotic trade war in January 2018 when the stock market was at 26 thousand.
> 
> The market dove after that, then flattened out for two years until the Phase 1 agreement with China was announced a couple months ago. Then the market rose all the way to 29 thousand.
> 
> Or to put it another way, tard, since its peak at 29,551 last month, the Dow has dived 11 percent.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, that's not good.  You can chortle about yesterday all you like, and you will look like the idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, G5000 is trying to squirm out of a lie with dressing.
Click to expand...

Nope.  You tards are chortling over a single day in the face of an 11 percent loss.  You look pretty stupid.


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> That's from 2012, and they used the wrong terminology.
> 
> I hope your not basing your investing on an 8 year old chart!



Ya still "braced" for yesterday?


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
Click to expand...

The Dow is now down 716 points.

Is that more than half of 1290?


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> Here's just how bizarrely stupid Trump is: Trump says coronavirus shows need for better flu shot


*Don't you have a Shrine to Go Lick?

Iran men who licked holy shrine face prison, flogging, as troops ordered to fight coronavirus outbreak

The two Iranian men who defied coronavirus warnings when they videotaped themselves licking holy shrines in Qom could face prison and flogging.

The now-viral videos of the two men began circulating over the weekend as Iran continues to work to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus. Officially known as COVID-19, it has killed at least 77 in the Middle Eastern country.

In one of the videos – already viewed more than 1 million times – a man is seen at the Masumeh shrine in Qom, saying, “I’m not scared of coronavirus,” before licking and kissing the gates. In another video, this one at a shrine in Mashhad, a man is filmed saying he is there to lick the shrine, “so the disease can go inside my body and others can visit with no anxiety.”

More videos began appearing on social media of men licking and kissing shrines.
*


----------



## WTH_Progs?

g5000 said:


> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTH_Progs? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 03/02/2018:  DOW 24,538
> 03/03/2020: DOW 26,762
> 
> You probably shouldn't offer PROG-view information while calling others retards in the same sentence. Not that you have any credibility to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump started his idiotic trade war in January 2018 when the stock market was at 26 thousand.
> 
> The market dove after that, then flattened out for two years until the Phase 1 agreement with China was announced a couple months ago. Then the market rose all the way to 29 thousand.
> 
> Or to put it another way, tard, since its peak at 29,551 last month, the Dow has dived 11 percent.
> 
> No matter how you slice it, that's not good.  You can chortle about yesterday all you like, and you will look like the idiot you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh look, G5000 is trying to squirm out of a lie with dressing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  You tards are chortling over a single day in the face of an 11 percent loss.  You look pretty stupid.
Click to expand...


You run at the mouth and those who call you on it look stupid?  Interesting.


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's just how bizarrely stupid Trump is: Trump says coronavirus shows need for better flu shot
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you have a Shrine to Go Lick?
> 
> Iran men who licked holy shrine face prison, flogging, as troops ordered to fight coronavirus outbreak
> 
> The two Iranian men who defied coronavirus warnings when they videotaped themselves licking holy shrines in Qom could face prison and flogging.
> 
> The now-viral videos of the two men began circulating over the weekend as Iran continues to work to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus. Officially known as COVID-19, it has killed at least 77 in the Middle Eastern country.
> 
> In one of the videos – already viewed more than 1 million times – a man is seen at the Masumeh shrine in Qom, saying, “I’m not scared of coronavirus,” before licking and kissing the gates. In another video, this one at a shrine in Mashhad, a man is filmed saying he is there to lick the shrine, “so the disease can go inside my body and others can visit with no anxiety.”
> 
> More videos began appearing on social media of men licking and kissing shrines.*
Click to expand...

So in the face of Trump's massive ignorance, all you have is a total non sequitur?

Wow.

It's a shame you tards continue your strategies of straw men, tu quoques, red herrings, and a whole basket of other logical fallacies in your defense of the Idiot-in-Chief.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's just how bizarrely stupid Trump is: Trump says coronavirus shows need for better flu shot
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you have a Shrine to Go Lick?
> 
> Iran men who licked holy shrine face prison, flogging, as troops ordered to fight coronavirus outbreak
> 
> The two Iranian men who defied coronavirus warnings when they videotaped themselves licking holy shrines in Qom could face prison and flogging.
> 
> The now-viral videos of the two men began circulating over the weekend as Iran continues to work to contain the spread of the novel coronavirus. Officially known as COVID-19, it has killed at least 77 in the Middle Eastern country.
> 
> In one of the videos – already viewed more than 1 million times – a man is seen at the Masumeh shrine in Qom, saying, “I’m not scared of coronavirus,” before licking and kissing the gates. In another video, this one at a shrine in Mashhad, a man is filmed saying he is there to lick the shrine, “so the disease can go inside my body and others can visit with no anxiety.”
> 
> More videos began appearing on social media of men licking and kissing shrines.*
Click to expand...

What, did they think the building would turn into the flesh and blood of their prophet? Because THAT would be really fkn weird.


----------



## DrLove

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
Click to expand...


Yikes, we're dumping about 200 points an hour. 

It would appear that your much maligned OP was right on target - Maybe a day late is all


----------



## WillPower

g5000 said:


> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?



Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
Click to expand...

When I posted, it was down 716 dipshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillPower said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
Click to expand...

And now 667. Gee, genius, it's almost like it changes by the minute....


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow has erased the last two years of gains in the past week, retard.
> 
> All caught up now?
> 
> Yesterday may have just been a dead cat bounce.
Click to expand...

*Remember Kids, Democrats are Mentally Ill, Spiteful Little Creatures.

Denver Democrat faces backlash after tweeting ‘solidarity’ for spreading coronavirus at Trump rallies


Democratic Denver City Councilwoman Candi CdeBaca faced conservative criticism Tuesday after sharing a meme on Twitter suggesting she stands in “solidarity” with the idea of spreading coronavirus at President Trump’s campaign rallies.

CdeBaca, apparently posting in jest, had retweeted a meme that said: “For the record, if I do get the coronavirus I’m attending every MAGA rally I can.”

CdeBaca commented: “#solidarity Yaaaas!!” with laughing emojis.

CdeBaca, based on her Twitter posts, appears to be a supporter of self-described democratic socialist Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., one of the leading candidates for the Democratic presidential nomination.

“The depths to which Democrats are sinking to politicize coronavirus is disgusting," Republican National Committee Rapid Response Director Steve Guest said in a statement to Fox News on Tuesday. "Democrat leaders, both nationally and in Colorado, need to condemn this deranged comment.”*


----------



## g5000

The Dow Is Surging - But Analysts Warn It's Just a 'Dead Cat Bounce'

_ISM manufacturing came in weak, and economists expect it to get even worse._
_
<snip>

Dow bulls are rabidly pricing in a sizable cut from the Federal Reserve, but multiple analysts warn that an interest rate reduction may be impotent to buttress a stock market plagued by a health crisis._


----------



## WTH_Progs?

DrLove said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, we're dumping about 200 points an hour.
> 
> It would appear that your much maligned OP was right on target - Maybe a day late is all
Click to expand...


Sure, if you view the world in PROG, which is independent of math, facts and history.

So losing 200 points an hour makes you happy huh PROG?   You can't even multiply simple numbers. Even if we lost everything gained yesterday your hero G5000 would still be wrong. Sure, you don't understand why - see my first point.


----------



## g5000

U.S. manufacturers slow to a crawl as coronavirus bottlenecks emerge, ISM shows

_The U.S. economy is likely to slow sharply until the viral outbreak is under control, but it’s still unclear how extensive the damage will turn out. Manufacturers had already been smarting from the U.S. trade war with China. The impact of the coronavirus could be even worse, at least in the short run._


----------



## g5000

CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut


----------



## WillPower

Last word.....survival of the fittest always at play on Wall Street.  The Fed cut has caused an unnecessary frenzy because of it's timing....another deep-state ploy to destroy the President?  Probably but it won't succeed.  Might be interesting to see what Hillary's guilty billionaires are doing to manipulate a panic....don't put anything past these rodents.


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut


Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either


----------



## g5000

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either
Click to expand...

Yeah, the biggest rate cut since the Great Recession indicates how fearful the Fed is, which will be contagious.

No bank can stop a plague.  Sooner or later, the markets will figure that out.

Everything hinges on the course of the virus now.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either
Click to expand...


COUGH!.........The primary reason we recovered from the recession was low interest rates.

I find it interesting how a poster above, I think G5000 said yesterday's surge was because a drop in interest rates, but the market loss today was because a drop in interest rates.........

PROG-speak


----------



## Manonthestreet

WTH_Progs? said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> COUGH!.........The primary reason we recovered from the recession was low interest rates.
Click to expand...

rrigghhhhttttt


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillPower said:


> another deep-state ploy to destroy the President?


How stupid. They have loyalty to America, not to the president. Which is what you goobers see as being against the president.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

g5000 said:


> _
> Dow bulls are rabidly pricing in a sizable cut from the Federal Reserve, but multiple analysts warn that an interest rate reduction may be impotent to buttress a stock market plagued by a health crisis._



Exactly what I was thinking this morning when I read about this.  What the hell is a rate cut going to do if people are afraid to be out in public?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

WillPower said:


> The Fed cut has caused an unnecessary frenzy because of it's timing....another deep-state ploy to destroy the President?  Probably but it won't succeed.  Might be interesting to see what Hillary's guilty billionaires are doing to manipulate a panic....don't put anything past these rodents.



Okay, Mindwars....


----------



## DrLove

WTH_Progs? said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember those gains from yesterday?
> 
> Almost half gone and the day is only half over - Get those bargains boys!
> 
> 26,244.45 *−458.87* (1.72%)
> Mar 3, 1:00 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in your world 458 is half of 1,300?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yikes, we're dumping about 200 points an hour.
> 
> It would appear that your much maligned OP was right on target - Maybe a day late is all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, if you view the world in PROG, which is independent of math, facts and history.
> 
> So losing 200 points an hour makes you happy huh PROG?   You can't even multiply simple numbers. Even if we lost everything gained yesterday your hero G5000 would still be wrong. Sure, you don't understand why - see my first point.
Click to expand...


You've made ZERO good points my friend. Since January of 2018, Donnie's market is flat as a pancake. 

January 26 2018 - 26,616
Current - 25,967

Not so good I'm afraid


----------



## DrLove

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fed cut has caused an unnecessary frenzy because of it's timing....another deep-state ploy to destroy the President?  Probably but it won't succeed.  Might be interesting to see what Hillary's guilty billionaires are doing to manipulate a panic....don't put anything past these rodents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Mindwars....
Click to expand...


Hey now - Mind Wars is my buddy. He's super amusing. Not so much for Will.


----------



## bendog

OldLady said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bendog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. Run for the hills.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that worked with the Black Plague, but in a modern economy … probably not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's why we all should have bought gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Black Plague and society notion makes me want to reread Galileo's Daughter.  A fascinating book, imo.
> 
> Fortunately, the Coronavirus does not have a mortality rate in the 60% rank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the reading tip.
Click to expand...

I think the writer took liberties, but the daughter's letters did survive the years at least partially.


----------



## DrLove

WillPower said:


> Last word.....survival of the fittest always at play on Wall Street.  The Fed cut has caused an unnecessary frenzy because of it's timing....another deep-state ploy to destroy the President?  Probably but it won't succeed.  Might be interesting to see what Hillary's guilty billionaires are doing to manipulate a panic....don't put anything past these rodents.



Deep State Plot? Okay Alex ...


----------



## bendog

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _
> Dow bulls are rabidly pricing in a sizable cut from the Federal Reserve, but multiple analysts warn that an interest rate reduction may be impotent to buttress a stock market plagued by a health crisis._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking this morning when I read about this.  What the hell is a rate cut going to do if people are afraid to be out in public?
Click to expand...

The short term fascination with equites is as strange now as it was when Hillary was running.

But I think that people thought two weeks ago that their financial position and sense of things going well were better now than back then.  How or if that's affected ….. we'll see.

ps, of course Obama and the Bernank saved by retirement fund from total meltdown, but for a family of four getting by on 80-90 K and not much savings outside their house … they weren't really saved.


----------



## Dick Foster

g5000 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide
Click to expand...

This kinda shit is like reading tea leaves. No better no worse and it makes just about the same amount of sense. Strictly witchdocter shit.


----------



## Andylusion

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



Yup, stocks are on sale.  I'm buying.


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kinda shit is like reading tea leaves. No better no worse and it makes just about the same amount of sense. Strictly witchdocter shit.
Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel about charts.  It's voodoo bullshit.


----------



## DrLove

Manonthestreet said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either
Click to expand...


The Dotard is putting inappropriate pressure on Fed. There's nowhere left for Powell to go.

Federal Reserve implements surprise rate cut to address coronavirus impact


----------



## berg80




----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kinda shit is like reading tea leaves. No better no worse and it makes just about the same amount of sense. Strictly witchdocter shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about charts.  It's voodoo bullshit.
Click to expand...

explains your ignorant replies on the chart question


----------



## g5000

berg80 said:


>


Living proof Trump cannot speak for even 60 seconds without telling a lie.

"With them it goes down."

My 401(k) actually grew much faster under Obama than it is  under Trump.

It most certainly did not go down.  Trump is a lying fuck and the tard herd swallows his piss straight from his tiny cock.

401(k) balances skyrocket in the decade since the market bottom


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> berg80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof Trump cannot speak for even 60 seconds without telling a lie.
> 
> "With them it goes down."
> 
> My 401(k) actually grew much faster under Obama than it is  under Trump.
> 
> It most certainly did not go down.  Trump is a lying fuck and the tard herd swallows his piss straight from his tiny cock.
> 
> 401(k) balances skyrocket in the decade since the market bottom
Click to expand...

That's why I never understood Trump's repeated pointing (with tiny hands) to the Dow.  Not that I didn't suffer in the recession - I did when my wife's job downsized and was eventually eliminated.  BUT MY retirement plan (which she owns like my balls) came back, and blessedly I even got a promotion increasing the amount of funding. 

Not that Trump was remotely responsible, but my wife's job situation only significantly improved after 16.  She'll never make what she did before the recession, but ….. I think we'd say we're better off now than in 16, and most people seem to share that view

 … of course our taxes increased under the Trump tax plan, and we'd both rather vote for the Black Death than the fat fock, but ….


----------



## g5000

10-year Treasury yield falls to all-time low after Powell press conference

Hmmm, I'm in the middle of refinancing some property.  I should check where rates are now.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Okay, Mindwars....



Everything's not always a conspiracy theory, man. I seem to recall ex-New York Fed President Bill Dudley saying, and I quote, '_'Trump’s re-election arguably presents a threat to the United States’ and global economy, and if the goal of monetary policy is to achieve the best long-term economic outcome, the Fed’s officials should consider how their decisions would affect the political outcome of 2020.” _

Putting that aside...mainly because I don't care about the 2020 election...the Fed does need to be audited...then ended. It's the reason for pretty much everything that's corrupted and failed in America. The recent Pentagon audit failed miserably but nobody even mentions anything about it.


----------



## kyzr

g5000 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any charters here...are we looking at a confirmed double top breakdown?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean double top breakout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...breakdown......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double Top Breakout Signal | P&F Chart Pattern Identification Guide
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kinda shit is like reading tea leaves. No better no worse and it makes just about the same amount of sense. Strictly witchdocter shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about charts.  It's voodoo bullshit.
Click to expand...


Its not science, its art.  Its sentiment, its greed, its global, its long range trend planning with short term "fear/greed" blips.
This latest dip is due to the "hit" earnings will take because of Covid-19.  How will that hit affect the stock prices in the 3rd and 4th quarters?
Will we get whacked again next winter?  Place your bets.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Real fight going on to maintain 26.....interesting watching in real time


----------



## The Original Tree

*I want to see how a Biden or Sanders Election would impact The Stock Market.

The Thieving Commie, vs. The Senile Socialist.*


----------



## The Original Tree

Manonthestreet said:


> Real fight going on to maintain 26.....interesting watching in real time


*The Market will be up and down until The Left Tard Media runs out of steam trying to Hype up Corona Virus like it's the next Spanish Flu.  

It isn't and really people should just go about their business like they do every flu season.

*


----------



## Golfing Gator

Manonthestreet said:


> Real fight going on to maintain 26.....interesting watching in real time



seems 26 lost


----------



## Golfing Gator

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February



So, in the end it seems you were just 1 day off


----------



## Manonthestreet

Golfing Gator said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real fight going on to maintain 26.....interesting watching in real time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems 26 lost
Click to expand...

Big last minute hammer of minus 200...but wait....what  do I see


----------



## Manonthestreet

there it goes....


----------



## Dirk the Daring

WTH_Progs? said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNBC's Jim Cramer: 'I'm Now Nervous' After Fed Rate Cut
> 
> 
> 
> Why...everyone knew it was stupid move.....Fed didnt save us from last crash and if this is a crash it wont save you this time either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> COUGH!.........*The primary reason we recovered from the recession was low interest rates.*
> 
> I find it interesting how a poster above, I think G5000 said yesterday's surge was because a drop in interest rates, but the market loss today was because a drop in interest rates.........
> 
> PROG-speak
Click to expand...


Then why are interest rates still so low??  There was no recovery...


----------



## g5000

WillPower said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
Click to expand...

Closing bell: Down 785.91.

No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
Click to expand...

*You are absurd man.  I never saw such a punk rooting for a stock market crash, rooting for people to die of Corona Virus, rooting for Fake Ukraine Collusion to be true, Rooting for an Impeachment, Rooting for Fake Russian Collusion.

Oh, but wait, You aren't an American.

Now it all makes sense.

Say hello to your little commie friends for us.*


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are absurd man.  I never saw such a punk rooting for a stock market crash, rooting for people to die of Corona Virus, rooting for Fake Ukraine Collusion to be true, Rooting for an Impeachment, Rooting for Fake Russian Collusion.
> 
> Oh, but wait, You aren't an American.
> 
> Now it all makes sense.
> 
> Say hello to your little commie friends for us.*
Click to expand...

I'm not rooting for any of those things, retard.  I have told you and told you and told you to stop listening to the deranged voices in your head!

For God's sake, go see a shrink!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont look now...its headed back down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I know. The Fed is clearly demonstrating that it has lost the ability to control the cost of money.
> 
> Of course, it was inevitable. Never before in the history of man has a fiat system lasted this long.
> 
> The only thing the fed can control is the printing press.
> 
> As I've said hundreds of times on here, the market itself will naturally be the ultimate decider of the future. Not the government. Not the Fed.
> 
> They'll milk this coronavirus scam for as long as they can, at least until after July of 2020, when investors can cash in on those pandemic bonds. Then there won't be any more distractions to make people look the opposite direction of the real problem...the Fed.
> 
> The chickens are coming home to roost, boys. Get ready. Heh heh.
> 
> Ah well.
Click to expand...


*The Fed is clearly demonstrating that it has lost the ability to control the cost of money.*

When did the Fed ever have the ability to control the cost of money?

*Never before in the history of man has a fiat system lasted this long.*

How are those metal standards lasting lately?


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont look now...its headed back down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. I know. The Fed is clearly demonstrating that it has lost the ability to control the cost of money.
> 
> Of course, it was inevitable. Never before in the history of man has a fiat system lasted this long.
> 
> The only thing the fed can control is the printing press.
> 
> As I've said hundreds of times on here, the market itself will naturally be the ultimate decider of the future. Not the government. Not the Fed.
> 
> They'll milk this coronavirus scam for as long as they can, at least until after July of 2020, when investors can cash in on those pandemic bonds. Then there won't be any more distractions to make people look the opposite direction of the real problem...the Fed.
> 
> The chickens are coming home to roost, boys. Get ready. Heh heh.
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The Fed is clearly demonstrating that it has lost the ability to control the cost of money.*
> 
> When did the Fed ever have the ability to control the cost of money?
> 
> *Never before in the history of man has a fiat system lasted this long.*
> 
> How are those metal standards lasting lately?
Click to expand...

Actually, the "flight to quality" has caused the price the of gold to spike over the past two months.

However, most of the flight is into bonds.


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
Click to expand...

Too bad you didn't predict a fall today instead of yesterday went it rose over 1200 points, Genius.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fed is getting savaged on CNBC


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you didn't predict a fall today instead of yesterday went it rose over 1200 points, Genius.
Click to expand...

CLOSE counts


----------



## Nostra

eddiew said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you didn't predict a fall today instead of yesterday went it rose over 1200 points, Genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CLOSE counts
Click to expand...

1200 point rise is close to "stock market dive"?


----------



## eddiew

Nostra said:


> eddiew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad you didn't predict a fall today instead of yesterday went it rose over 1200 points, Genius.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CLOSE counts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1200 point rise is close to "stock market dive"?
Click to expand...

What's 500 points between friends  ?


----------



## The Original Tree

Your 100% Negative posting History and never ending criticism of My Country and our President says otherwise.

Why don’t you tell us what country you live in?



g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is now down 716 points.
> 
> Is that more than half of 1290?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong....-639...still not half....now you've turned to lying when sheer stupidity didn't get you by.  What's it like to be cheering against a country that allows trash like you to live here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Closing bell: Down 785.91.
> 
> No wonder you ran away from this topic when you saw the writing on the wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You are absurd man.  I never saw such a punk rooting for a stock market crash, rooting for people to die of Corona Virus, rooting for Fake Ukraine Collusion to be true, Rooting for an Impeachment, Rooting for Fake Russian Collusion.
> 
> Oh, but wait, You aren't an American.
> 
> Now it all makes sense.
> 
> Say hello to your little commie friends for us.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not rooting for any of those things, retard.  I have told you and told you and told you to stop listening to the deranged voices in your head!
> 
> For God's sake, go see a shrink!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lakhota

I expect the Wall Street _irrational exuberance_ will soon come to an end.  I don't think Trump can cut Fed rates and taxes to survive what's coming.  Oh, and there's also that national debt thingy.  That's just my opinion...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Don’t worry, since you aren’t an American none of this will affect you good or bad.*



Lakhota said:


> I expect the Wall Street _irrational exuberance_ will soon come to an end.  I don't think Trump can cut Fed rates and taxes to survive what's coming.  Oh, and there's also that national debt thingy.  That's just my opinion...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Don’t worry, since you aren’t an American none of this will affect you good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the Wall Street _irrational exuberance_ will soon come to an end.  I don't think Trump can cut Fed rates and taxes to survive what's coming.  Oh, and there's also that national debt thingy.  That's just my opinion...
Click to expand...


you are a one trick pony, I thought the Russian programs were better than this. 

all you can do is call people "not Americans". 

I am very disappointed in the quality fo your programmers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

The Original Tree said:


> Don’t





The Original Tree said:


> Don’t worry, since you aren’t an American none of this will affect you good or bad.


The DJIA and the coronavirus won't affect non Americans?

Why are you so damn stupid ? You cannot be for real.


----------



## The Original Tree

*You’ve been outed as a Foreigner so no one is buying your schtick here.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry, since you aren’t an American none of this will affect you good or bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect the Wall Street _irrational exuberance_ will soon come to an end.  I don't think Trump can cut Fed rates and taxes to survive what's coming.  Oh, and there's also that national debt thingy.  That's just my opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are a one trick pony, I thought the Russian programs were better than this.
> 
> all you can do is call people "not Americans".
> 
> I am very disappointed in the quality fo your programmers.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*And you too can go cry in the corner with your foreign troll friend.*



Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t worry, since you aren’t an American none of this will affect you good or bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DJIA and the coronavirus won't affect non Americans?
> 
> Why are you so damn stupid ? You cannot be for real.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *You’ve been outed as a Foreigner so no one is buying your schtick here.*



One trick pony and your programmers still cannot figure how to fix your quoting problem. 

very disappointing


----------



## The Original Tree

*Russia don’t need Russia!
China don’t need China!

You will never live it down Foreign Punk.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You’ve been outed as a Foreigner so no one is buying your schtick here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and your programmers still cannot figure how to fix your quoting problem.
> 
> very disappointing
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> You will never live it down Foreign Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You’ve been outed as a Foreigner so no one is buying your schtick here.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and your programmers still cannot figure how to fix your quoting problem.
> 
> very disappointing
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is not my fault your programming fucked up, don't blame me.

I will be happy when they fix your quoting bug though.


----------



## The Original Tree

*We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!

Russia don’t need Russia!

We’ll put that on your gravestone!



Golfing Gator said:





The Original Tree said:



			Russia don’t need Russia!

You will never live it down Foreign Punk.



Golfing Gator said:





The Original Tree said:



			You’ve been outed as a Foreigner so no one is buying your schtick here.
		
Click to expand...


One trick pony and your programmers still cannot figure how to fix your quoting problem.

very disappointing
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


It is not my fault your programming fucked up, don't blame me.

I will be happy when they fix your quoting bug though.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*



One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work


----------



## B. Kidd

Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
Click to expand...


Gator, you not American?


----------



## miketx

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


Well, it's Tuesday, where is it?


----------



## Muhammed

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.


----------



## The Original Tree

*You realize Mr. “China don’t need China” that I have to intentionally scroll to the top of the quotes to post there and do it all on a Smart phone which is a bitch to do.  I do that to prove I am a not a bot, and to drive bots crazy, because it makes it more difficult for them to produce automated responses, and it slows you Son of a Bitches down because you have to manually reply to me.

I’ll let you in on a clue.  I’m smarter than you. If you know me, my name is CryptoClear, if you don’t it’s The OT here.

But hey, “Russia don’t need Russia” and you are not part of “We” and by “We” I mean “America”!*




Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

B. Kidd said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
Click to expand...


Just all my life beginning when I was born in that great city of El Dorado Kansas, almost 56 years ago.

American enough to give my country 20 years of my life in the Marine Corps.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *You realize Mr. China don’t need China, that I have to intentionally scroll to the top of the quotes to post there and do it all on a Smart phone which is a bitch to do.  I do that to prove I am a not a bot, and to drive bots crazy, because it makes it more difficult for them to produce automated responses, and it slows you Son of a Bitches down because you have to manually reply to me.
> 
> I’ll let you in on a clue.  I’m smarter than you. If you know me, my name is CryptoClear, if you don’t it’s The OT here.
> 
> But hey, Russia don’t need Russia and you are part of “We” and by “We” I mean “America”*



All it does is prove you are a bot, it is stupid and hard to read what you are responding to and only a bot would think it was a good idea.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Muhammed said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
Click to expand...


true, he was off by a day...just terrible.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Nope he’s not.  I outed him this week.

And He is pissed which any troll would be when they get outed.*



B. Kidd said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*I want it to be stupid and hard for you bots and trolls to read.

Suck it up amateur!*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You realize Mr. China don’t need China, that I have to intentionally scroll to the top of the quotes to post there and do it all on a Smart phone which is a bitch to do.  I do that to prove I am a not a bot, and to drive bots crazy, because it makes it more difficult for them to produce automated responses, and it slows you Son of a Bitches down because you have to manually reply to me.
> 
> I’ll let you in on a clue.  I’m smarter than you. If you know me, my name is CryptoClear, if you don’t it’s The OT here.
> 
> But hey, Russia don’t need Russia and you are part of “We” and by “We” I mean “America”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it does is prove you are a bot, it is stupid and hard to read what you are responding to and only a bot would think it was a good idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> Nope he’s not.  I outed him this week.
> 
> And He is pissed which any troll would be when they get outed.



you are a one trick pony, you have accused at least 5 people in this one thread of not being American, further proof you are nothing but a Russian bot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, considering that a lot of factories are still shut down, and more are closing, I'm guessing this is gonna have a bad effect on the stock market for at least another week, and a lot of that is gonna depend on whether or not China can start up manufacturing again.

Thing that scares me, is when China sees how much we need their stuff, Xi is gonna increase the trade war and make it hurt.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.

Never saw a Marine spit on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!

You are no Marine.*





Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just all my life beginning when I was born in that great city of El Dorado Kansas, almost 56 years ago.
> 
> American enough to give my country 20 years of my life in the Marine Corps.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Most Americans will give America some credit,  and our President some credit even if they did not vote for him.

But a Foreign Troll - Bot will never yield an Inch, and Never give America or Her President any Credit.

Go cry to Putin or Mao or Kim or The Ayatollah Assahollah and tell them your cover is blown Troll Boy!

There are more than 5 Pieces of Foreign Shit on this site Troll Boy.*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he’s not.  I outed him this week.
> 
> And He is pissed which any troll would be when they get outed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a one trick pony, you have accused at least 5 people in this one thread of not being American, further proof you are nothing but a Russian bot.
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

The Original Tree said:


> The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.



There are lots of people in the military who don't agree with the president or his policies.  I know that I didn't have much use for Reagan when he was pissing off most of the world, because it made my liberty time a bit more dangerous while overseas.  And, I spent 20 years in the Navy, and was in 4 different war zones.  I also like Gator think that Trump is the worst president in modern times.  

BTW..................laugh at Gator all you want, because like me, he served 20 years in the military, and guess what?  Your taxes are going towards paying both his and my retirement check and healthcare via the VA.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*



I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.


----------



## B. Kidd

I'm bot-tween a rock and a hard place.

I'm perplexed.


----------



## miketx

Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just all my life beginning when I was born in that great city of El Dorado Kansas, almost 56 years ago.
> 
> American enough to give my country 20 years of my life in the Marine Corps.
Click to expand...

Fake news.


----------



## Golfing Gator

ABikerSailor said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of people in the military who don't agree with the president or his policies.  I know that I didn't have much use for Reagan when he was pissing off most of the world, because it made my liberty time a bit more dangerous while overseas.  And, I spent 20 years in the Navy, and was in 4 different war zones.  I also like Gator think that Trump is the worst president in modern times.
> 
> BTW..................laugh at Gator all you want, because like me, he served 20 years in the military, and guess what?  Your taxes are going towards paying both his and my retirement check and healthcare via the VA.
Click to expand...


Speaking of which...do these look familiar?


----------



## Golfing Gator

miketx said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just all my life beginning when I was born in that great city of El Dorado Kansas, almost 56 years ago.
> 
> American enough to give my country 20 years of my life in the Marine Corps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake news.
Click to expand...


yes you are


----------



## ABikerSailor

Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
Click to expand...


Hey Gator, one week out of every year, we had training on something called Navy Rights and Responsibilities, where they told us how to act in public, what we were getting in compensation compared to civilians, as well as talked about other subjects. 

One of the main ones that came up every time was the 1st Amendment.  And, the main reason was because as active duty military, lots of those were curtailed while we were under contract.  Was that something that happened in the Marines as well, and did you guys spend a bit of time talking about the 1st?

If OT had been through those classes, he would understand that disagreement with a president or their policies isn't being a traitor.  And, if someone wants to desecrate the flag, that is their right to do so, but I have the right to respond with free speech of my own.

To tell you the truth, there is some idiot who flies a flag on my street who never takes the thing down.  It's all ratty, and can't even fly right because one of the parts of the flag is wrapped around the pole, and it's been that way for the past week, meaning he keeps it up at night and never takes it down.  There are no lights to light the flag at night either.  "Patriots" like that who fly ratty flags are actually more disrespectful to the flag than someone who burns it.


----------



## The Original Tree

*No, you do more than disagree with The President.

You yell Russia Russia Russia every day and then you go out and support Communists for America to elect in to The White House.

Exactly how does that work Foreign Troll Boy?*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Golfing Gator

ABikerSailor said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Gator, one week out of every year, we had training on something called Navy Rights and Responsibilities, where they told us how to act in public, what we were getting in compensation compared to civilians, as well as talked about other subjects.
> 
> One of the main ones that came up every time was the 1st Amendment.  And, the main reason was because as active duty military, lots of those were curtailed while we were under contract.  Was that something that happened in the Marines as well, and did you guys spend a bit of time talking about the 1st?
> 
> If OT had been through those classes, he would understand that disagreement with a president or their policies isn't being a traitor.  And, if someone wants to desecrate the flag, that is their right to do so, but I have the right to respond with free speech of my own.
> 
> To tell you the truth, there is some idiot who flies a flag on my street who never takes the thing down.  It's all ratty, and can't even fly right because one of the parts of the flag is wrapped around the pole, and it's been that way for the past week, meaning he keeps it up at night and never takes it down.  There are no lights to light the flag at night either.  "Patriots" like that who fly ratty flags are actually more disrespectful to the flag than someone who burns it.
Click to expand...


We never had such classes, they just told us to shut the fuck up if we were in uniform or could be IDed as a Marine.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *No, you do more than disagree with The President.
> 
> You yell Russia Russia Russia every day and then you go out and support Communists for America to elect in to The White House.
> 
> Exactly how does that work Foreign Troll Boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I do not yell Russia every day, you are the only one I have ever accused that of, unlike you who is a one trick pony and accuses everyone that does not lick Trump's ass of not being an American...which is a very unAmerican thing to do


----------



## The Original Tree

*Over in Russia they teach their Marines that Russia Don’t need Russia!

Right outed Foreign Troll Boy?*



Golfing Gator said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Gator, one week out of every year, we had training on something called Navy Rights and Responsibilities, where they told us how to act in public, what we were getting in compensation compared to civilians, as well as talked about other subjects.
> 
> One of the main ones that came up every time was the 1st Amendment.  And, the main reason was because as active duty military, lots of those were curtailed while we were under contract.  Was that something that happened in the Marines as well, and did you guys spend a bit of time talking about the 1st?
> 
> If OT had been through those classes, he would understand that disagreement with a president or their policies isn't being a traitor.  And, if someone wants to desecrate the flag, that is their right to do so, but I have the right to respond with free speech of my own.
> 
> To tell you the truth, there is some idiot who flies a flag on my street who never takes the thing down.  It's all ratty, and can't even fly right because one of the parts of the flag is wrapped around the pole, and it's been that way for the past week, meaning he keeps it up at night and never takes it down.  There are no lights to light the flag at night either.  "Patriots" like that who fly ratty flags are actually more disrespectful to the flag than someone who burns it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We never had such classes, they just told us to shut the fuck up if we were in uniform or could be IDed as a Marine.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Yah, Do they even cover The DemNazi Primaries, over there in Troll Land?

Quick, go google it so you can pretend you know what’s going on.

Russia don’t need Russia, Russia don’t need no one, right Troll boy?

Which Commie Bitch are you going to pretend you are going to vote for?*



Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, you do more than disagree with The President.
> 
> You yell Russia Russia Russia every day and then you go out and support Communists for America to elect in to The White House.
> 
> Exactly how does that work Foreign Troll Boy?*
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not yell Russia every day, you are the only one I have ever accused that of, unlike you who is a one trick pony and accuses everyone that does not lick Trump's ass of not being an American...which is a very unAmerican thing to do
Click to expand...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Golfing Gator said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Marine Corp wants those 20 years back Traitor Troll.
> 
> Never saw a Marine spot on The Flag and spit in The President’s face every day!
> 
> You are no Marine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never spotted on the flag, whatever that means.   And I have never spit in the president's face, I just disagree with him.  In our country we are allowed to do that, something else your bot self would not know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Gator, one week out of every year, we had training on something called Navy Rights and Responsibilities, where they told us how to act in public, what we were getting in compensation compared to civilians, as well as talked about other subjects.
> 
> One of the main ones that came up every time was the 1st Amendment.  And, the main reason was because as active duty military, lots of those were curtailed while we were under contract.  Was that something that happened in the Marines as well, and did you guys spend a bit of time talking about the 1st?
> 
> If OT had been through those classes, he would understand that disagreement with a president or their policies isn't being a traitor.  And, if someone wants to desecrate the flag, that is their right to do so, but I have the right to respond with free speech of my own.
> 
> To tell you the truth, there is some idiot who flies a flag on my street who never takes the thing down.  It's all ratty, and can't even fly right because one of the parts of the flag is wrapped around the pole, and it's been that way for the past week, meaning he keeps it up at night and never takes it down.  There are no lights to light the flag at night either.  "Patriots" like that who fly ratty flags are actually more disrespectful to the flag than someone who burns it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We never had such classes, they just told us to shut the fuck up if we were in uniform or could be IDed as a Marine.
Click to expand...


We had them for one week a year.  One of the more interesting things that I learned was that if we wanted to go to a campaign rally for a certain candidate, it was not allowed, as wearing a uniform to the rally for a single candidate could be construed as an endorsement from that particular service for that particular candidate.

Matter of fact, saw it in action on some political ads for Ronny Jackson here in Texas.  At the end of each of his ads that shows him in uniform or uses his rank, there is a little black box that says he's a former military member, and use of his rank and showing him in uniform does not constitute an endorsement from either the military or the Navy.

During those classes, we were also told that we were banned from joining any group that could possibly bring discredit on the military.  Saw that one a year or so back when a whole bunch of military people got NJP for being part of a white supremacist group.


----------



## Golfing Gator

The Original Tree said:


> *Yah, Do they even cover The DemNazi Primaries, over there in Troll Land?
> 
> Quick, go google it so you can pretend you know what’s going on.
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia, Russia don’t need no one, right Troll boy?
> 
> Which Commie Bitch are you going to pretend you are going to vote for?*



On trick pony, you need some new programming there my favorite little Bot.


----------



## Lesh

Looks like yesterday was a dead cat bounce


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lesh said:


> Looks like yesterday was a dead cat bounce



So far the futures are up across the major indices


----------



## kyzr

Lesh said:


> Looks like yesterday was a dead cat bounce



Futures are up so far at 0830pm.  Could go either way Wednesday.  
The markets are "overbought" so if the chikin-shits bail its because they don't know what's up with COVID-19.  
I have a few bullets left, just waiting for the dust to settle before buying, probably a "W" recovery and not a "V".


----------



## The Original Tree

*Russia Don’t Need Russia and America don’t need you!

Don’t you have Commie Con to go to?*


Golfing Gator said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yah, Do they even cover The DemNazi Primaries, over there in Troll Land?
> 
> Quick, go google it so you can pretend you know what’s going on.
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia, Russia don’t need no one, right Troll boy?
> 
> Which Commie Bitch are you going to pretend you are going to vote for?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On trick pony, you need some new programming there my favorite little Bot.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aldo Raine

Golfing Gator said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *We “America” don’t need you.  We “America” certainly don’t need you hating on our President & Country!
> 
> Russia don’t need Russia!
> 
> We’ll put that on your gravestone!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One trick pony and after all this time they still cannot fix your quoting bug...very sloppy work
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gator, you not American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just all my life beginning when I was born in that great city of El Dorado Kansas, almost 56 years ago.
> 
> American enough to give my country 20 years of my life in the Marine Corps.
Click to expand...


  Thank you for your service sir.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Stock Market continues to climb, and The Long Hoped for Demtard Stock Apocalypse apparently is on Hold*


----------



## WillPower

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Okay, Mindwars....



You're right...how could anybody believe there are plotters still trying to destroy Trump.....Comey, Brennan, McCabe, Hillary's phony "dossier" phony FISA warrants....small change eh, dummy?  Steyer, Bloomers. Soros, Gates, Buffet etc...   
Soros Clones: 5 Liberal Mega-Donors Nearly as Dangerous as George Soros


----------



## WEATHER53

Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.

It was dismaying to see the hype
Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays


----------



## OldLady

The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.

Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.


----------



## Natural Citizen

OldLady said:


> The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.
> 
> Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.



Your savings, unfortunately, are down. As is your purchasing power, what little you had already. Do you want me to explain why? I don't really feel like doing it again on here but I will if you want.


----------



## g5000

OldLady said:


> The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.
> 
> Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.


The market is pleased with Biden's comeback.  The Dow futures began surging when the Super Tuesday results came out.


----------



## Nostra

Lesh said:


> Looks like yesterday was a dead cat bounce


.....and today the market belongs to Obama again, right?


----------



## WEATHER53

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.
> 
> Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your savings, unfortunately, are down. As is your purchasing power, what little you had already. Do you want me to explain why? I don't really feel like doing it again on here but I will if you want.
Click to expand...

We don’t need you peddling your fake dismay and jealousy


----------



## Nostra

g5000 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.
> 
> Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.
> 
> 
> 
> The market is pleased with Biden's comeback.  The Dow futures began surging when the Super Tuesday results came out.
Click to expand...

The market doesn’t give a shit about Biden.  You are desperately trying to save face over this debacle of a thread that blew up in your face.

America rejected your Dimsocialist platform yesterday, and the market is rejoicing in your defeat.


----------



## Manonthestreet

The banks are pleased ......wake up


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Nostra said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is pleased with Biden's comeback.  The Dow futures began surging when the Super Tuesday results came out.
> 
> 
> 
> The market doesn’t give a shit about Biden.  You are desperately trying to save face over this debacle of a thread that blew up in your face.
> 
> America rejected your Dimsocialist platform yesterday, and the market is rejoicing in your defeat.
Click to expand...


Don't comment on subjects you don't understand.  You'll sound less ignorant that way

_NEW YORK (AP) — Stocks are rising sharply on Wall Street, led by health care companies after Joe Biden solidified his contender status for the Democratic presidential nomination.

Investors see him as a more business-friendly alternative to Bernie Sanders.
_
_https://www.wbtv.com/2020/03/04/dow-industrials-surge-points-extending-volatile-streak/#:~:text=NEW%20YORK%20(AP)%20%E2%80%94%20Stocks,friendly%20alternative%20to%20Bernie%20Sanders._


----------



## WEATHER53

Manonthestreet said:


> The banks are pleased ......wake up


Oh yes we know everything and everybody is out to get you via manipulation
The only manipulation lately was the wholly disproportionate to reality hype about the Con virus


----------



## Manonthestreet

WEATHER53 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The banks are pleased ......wake up
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes we know everything and everybody is out to get you via manipulation
> The only manipulation lately was the wholly disproportionate to reality hype about the Con virus
Click to expand...

Not a secret anymore......one of the Biggie's is in trouble


----------



## WEATHER53

Did LMT invent a new rocket  engine? +18.50!


----------



## g5000

WEATHER53 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The banks are pleased ......wake up
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes we know everything and everybody is out to get you via manipulation
> The only manipulation lately was the wholly disproportionate to reality hype about the Con virus
Click to expand...

QFP


----------



## The Original Tree

*Where is this huge stock market crash?

LibTards were screaming at the top of their lungs for one!

"You better hope it doesn't dive down in to the teens!"




*


----------



## OldLady

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> The market is really up today.  Dow, NASDAQ and S&P all bounding ahead.
> 
> Clawing its way back, maybe.  I do not want to deal with another recession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your savings, unfortunately, are down. As is your purchasing power, what little you had already. Do you want me to explain why? I don't really feel like doing it again on here but I will if you want.
Click to expand...

So what do you think I can do about that?  NC, thanks a bunch for the attempt to dash me with cold water, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## The Original Tree

*The Market has hit 27,000, and appears to be back in a groove at least for today.  '

The Terror of The DemNazi Propaganda Wing has failed!



*


----------



## The Original Tree

*This thread belongs under the title:

OUCH, THAT's GONNA LEAVE A MARK!*


----------



## The Original Tree

*One wonders where all THE Trump Haters and Foreign Trolls are today?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays



*People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *

There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.


----------



## Nostra

Closed up 1173 today.

Cool thread g5000


----------



## The Original Tree

Nostra said:


> Closed up 1173 today.
> 
> Cool thread g5000


*Here is The Market’s Performance under The Trump Administration.
*


----------



## Manonthestreet

Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.


----------



## B. Kidd

Manonthestreet said:


> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.



Maybe 'small change' g50cent knows.
Go consult with him.....


----------



## Manonthestreet

B. Kidd said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 'small change' g50cent knows.
> Go consult with him.....
Click to expand...

Just going by the meltdown of recent history,,,,,800 up and down was common when market was lot lower


----------



## Lakhota

Apparently Biden's Super Tuesday victory boosted the markets today.  Go Joe!


----------



## WEATHER53

I think thats called another big up day
The great ship Trypanic is nestled on the bottom


----------



## WEATHER53

Toddsterpatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *
> 
> There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.
Click to expand...

Yes but that was not known for over a year. Anal sex was big causal but also traditional sex at times and needle sharing and blood transfusions.


----------



## WEATHER53

Nostra said:


> Closed up 1173 today.
> 
> Cool thread g5000


Nailed it again
People with no money should not comment On money


----------



## WEATHER53

Manonthestreet said:


> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.


Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7. What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


Bwahahahaha!!! That *ignorant* post didn't age well at all. 

Only an idiot Dumbocrat could declare "what a shit show" during a period of unprecedented economic prosperity. Then again, these are the same dimwits who fawned all over the Obama 10% unemployment and quantitive easing economy.


----------



## Manonthestreet

WEATHER53 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.
Click to expand...

No you dont know I hope so dumbass....and wait and see was basically the message.....learn to read eh


----------



## WEATHER53

Manonthestreet said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont know I hope so dumbass....and wait and see was basically the message.....learn to read eh
Click to expand...

Careful there little emotional pessimist


----------



## Manonthestreet

WEATHER53 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you dont know I hope so dumbass....and wait and see was basically the message.....learn to read eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful there little emotional pessimist
Click to expand...

By all means go all in.....its only up from here


----------



## P@triot

Manonthestreet said:


> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.


Something _is_ wrong...it's called the cancer known as the left. It destroys everything it touches.


----------



## Natural Citizen

OldLady said:


> So what do you think I can do about that?  NC, thanks a bunch for the attempt to dash me with cold water, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.



There's not much you can do with a steady declining dollar except change the monetary policy. Your savings are literally being robbed of its value. As an example, if you have a devaluation of the dollar at 10 percent, you're being robbed at 10 percent. 

Only thing you can really do is plan your future with something else that's an actual store of value. The dollar ain't it. The bond bubble is about to pop, too.


----------



## Natural Citizen

WEATHER53 said:


> Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.



Dude, you're clueless. A true product of the idiot box, clearly.


----------



## WEATHER53

Natural Citizen said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well we know you hope so and they tried the panic gig one more time yesterday so instead of being the eternal gloom and doomer let’s see what next two days brings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you're clueless. A true product of the idiot box, clearly.
Click to expand...

Ooh name calling is such a powerful rebuke for the sandbox crew.


----------



## Natural Citizen

WEATHER53 said:


> Ooh name calling is such a powerful rebuke for the sandbox crew.



Okay. Would you like to go a couple of rounds in the bull ring so you can demonstrate for us all how smart you are? You'll be the center of attention, gare awn teed. A superstar. You like that, don't you?

Just say the word and I'll get the thread started and you can show all of us your glorious wisdom.

I'll try my best to keep up with your superior intellect.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lakhota said:


> Apparently Biden's Super Tuesday victory boosted the markets today.  Go Joe!



Apparently Bernie's Super Tuesday drubbing boosted the markets today.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

What's it gonna do tomorrow g?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *
> 
> There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but that was not known for over a year. Anal sex was big causal but also traditional sex at times and needle sharing and blood transfusions.
Click to expand...


*Yes but that was not known for over a year.*

They knew that most of the patients were gay men. 
Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7. What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! That *ignorant* post didn't age well at all.
> 
> Only an idiot Dumbocrat could declare "what a shit show" during a period of unprecedented economic prosperity. Then again, these are the same dimwits who fawned all over the Obama 10% unemployment and quantitive easing economy.
Click to expand...


*Only an idiot Dumbocrat could declare "what a shit show" during a period of unprecedented economic prosperity.*

To be fair, he was commenting on the shit show unfolding in China.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think I can do about that?  NC, thanks a bunch for the attempt to dash me with cold water, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not much you can do with a steady declining dollar except change the monetary policy. Your savings are literally being robbed of its value. As an example, if you have a devaluation of the dollar at 10 percent, you're being robbed at 10 percent.
> 
> Only thing you can really do is plan your future with something else that's an actual store of value. The dollar ain't it. The bond bubble is about to pop, too.
Click to expand...


*There's not much you can do with a steady declining dollar except change the monetary policy. *

Wrong!

Don't hold dollars.


----------



## WEATHER53

Toddsterpatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *
> 
> There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but that was not known for over a year. Anal sex was big causal but also traditional sex at times and needle sharing and blood transfusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes but that was not known for over a year.*
> 
> They knew that most of the patients were gay men.
> Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk.
Click to expand...

I lived through it
What is your direct personal experience on the matter?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They knew that most of the patients were gay men.
> Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk


Uh...they still are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They knew that most of the patients were gay men.
> Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...they still are.
Click to expand...


Only women who have sex with gay men.
Or IV drug users.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

WEATHER53 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *
> 
> There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but that was not known for over a year. Anal sex was big causal but also traditional sex at times and needle sharing and blood transfusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes but that was not known for over a year.*
> 
> They knew that most of the patients were gay men.
> Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived through it
> What is your direct personal experience on the matter?
Click to expand...


I read about it.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.





*


----------



## WEATHER53

Toddsterpatriot said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday the one sizable down day that I predicted and today so far is one of the two solid up days I predicted so if it holds today then one day of around par and one more 200-400 point gain.
> 
> It was dismaying to see the hype
> Many of you are young and even thru ages 45 most of you can’t remember or don’t know of the one and only true Grave threat to  the USA and the world-AIDS.  You hardly even hear about it anymore
> When it arrived in USA circa 1980 it was a stone  cold death sentence. You were going to die and it was going to be slow and ugly. People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, By about 1990 a rigorous cocktails of medicines had become effective and I think death is very rare nowadays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People were Rightfully freaked about the methods of transmission until after a few years all the methods of infecting were identified, *
> 
> There were only two major methods, sex with gay men and blood donations from gay men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but that was not known for over a year. Anal sex was big causal but also traditional sex at times and needle sharing and blood transfusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes but that was not known for over a year.*
> 
> They knew that most of the patients were gay men.
> Years later, they were still trying to say that straight people were also at risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived through it
> What is your direct personal experience on the matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read about it.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your honesty


----------



## WEATHER53

The Original Tree said:


> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*


He houses over 1,000 disadvantaged people there yet it is still spotless


----------



## The Original Tree

*Looking at it from 2016, does not look like volatility at all.*



Manonthestreet said:


> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Only women who have sex with gay men.
> Or IV drug users.


False. AIDS can be transmitted through straight sex.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Yet you see not 1 car there.  That’s against zoning btw.

You call his campaign staff disadvantaged, like his campaign of insane communism is disadvantaged?*



WEATHER53 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*
> 
> 
> 
> He houses over 1,000 disadvantaged people there yet it is still spotless
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Original Tree said:


> *Looking at it from 2016, does not look like volatility at all.*
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
Click to expand...

plus and minus 4% moves aren't normal


----------



## WEATHER53

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women who have sex with gay men.
> Or IV drug users.
> 
> 
> 
> False. AIDS can be transmitted through straight sex.
Click to expand...

Incredibly you and I are on the same page. I think one has to be 50+  now to remember fully the terror when this showed up. The swinging free sex  60s and 70s came to a screeching halt and for a year or two people did not know if it was safe to breathe the same air.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women who have sex with gay men.
> Or IV drug users.
> 
> 
> 
> False. AIDS can be transmitted through straight sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incredibly you and I are on the same page. I think one has to be 50+  now to remember fully the terror when this showed up. The swinging free sex  60s and 70s came to a screeching halt and for a year or two people did not know if it was safe to breathe the same air.
Click to expand...

And the gay community was much more vulnerable, due to the fact that they didn't use condoms at as high a rate and due to the tissues in your rectum and colon being easy to tear.

As it turns out, straight people have anal sex, too. Crazy, I know. But it was not as frequent as among the gay community, and more straight people were married and monogamous (or asexual haha). So you have two feedback loops there pointing in opposite directions.


----------



## Nostra

The Original Tree said:


> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*


Surely he bought that to put up hundreds of homeless derelicts, right?


----------



## The Original Tree

*The stock market had been like that regularly when dealing with this much volume.  You aren’t getting to 30,000 without the volume and buy and sell cycles like that.  The recent past down cycle was to be expected, and was talked about for the past 2-3 years.

The market app is on every IPhone for anyone to look at, and you can go back 10 years if you want, and if you look at it over The Trump Administration there are peaks and valleys seen over the last 4 years but The Market always rebounds to a higher level than it fell.

The Virus Scare failed.

No one should trust The Left with Power ever again.



Manonthestreet said:





The Original Tree said:



			Looking at it from 2016, does not look like volatility at all.



Manonthestreet said:



			Wouldn't be to quick with the celebrating. This type of volitility is not good.  Something is wrong and they don't want to let it out of the bag.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

plus and minus 4% moves aren't normal
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## The Original Tree

*If you blow it up really big you can see 1,000 homeless people swimming in that swimming pool.*



Nostra said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*
> 
> 
> 
> Surely he bought that to put up hundreds of homeless derelicts, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

Plus it was far more free wheeling with people who shot up sharing needles. Then it showed up in blood donated to hospitals and all hell was breaking loose


----------



## WEATHER53

Nostra said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*
> 
> 
> 
> Surely he bought that to put up hundreds of homeless derelicts, right?
Click to expand...

Yes he houses approximately 1,000 of them there. That place looks over 20,000 sq ft!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WEATHER53 said:


> Plus it was far more free wheeling with people who shot up sharing needles. Then it showed up in blood donated to hospitals and all hell was breaking loose


Terrifying. Addicts are very ill. An uninfected addict would share a needle with someone they KNOW is HIV+, if that was the only way to get the fix.


----------



## The Original Tree

*Sure whatever you say.  Apparently None of them are allowed outside or to park their cars anywhere.

Sanders is a Covetous Thief, and Liar, and Fraud.*



WEATHER53 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one of Bernie Sander’s Homes.  We all know he didn’t make his money anywhere but ripping off taxpayers every day of his life, just like Joe Biden.
> 
> View attachment 310406*
> 
> 
> 
> Surely he bought that to put up hundreds of homeless derelicts, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he houses approximately 1,000 of them there. That place looks over 20,000 sq ft!
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

It sure don’t look like s common man socialist house who thinks wealth is too concentrated


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only women who have sex with gay men.
> Or IV drug users.
> 
> 
> 
> False. AIDS can be transmitted through straight sex.
Click to expand...


I agree, sex with gay men or IV drug users.
Especially back at the start of the "epidemic".
It was never the big threat to the straight population that they tried to claim.


----------



## kyzr

LordBrownTrout said:


> What's it gonna do tomorrow g?



Down a little based on 10pm futures


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Just me or is this thread a bigger joke today than yesterday?


----------



## Manonthestreet

See the difference between hoping it will crash and saying this isn't over yet..


----------



## Muhammed

Golfing Gator said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, he was off by a day...just terrible.
Click to expand...

On Saturday, G5000 predicted that the markets would tank on Monday, but instead the DJIA had it's biggest point gain in history on Monday.

The exact opposite of what he predicted came to fruition. And unless I'm confusing him with another resident USMB moonbat, IIRC, this is not the first time the exact opposite of his prediction came to fruition.

And on Tuesday the markets still closed significantly higher than they were on Saturday.

So yes, he made a stupid and terrible prediction. Sure, due to his TDS, he probably wished the markets would tank because he figured that he could have found some convoluted pea-brained logic to blame it on Trump in order to reinforce his TDS induced delusions, but his wishful thinking did not reflect reality.

TDS afflicted morons are delusional moonbats.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Muhammed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, he was off by a day...just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Saturday, G5000 predicted that the markets would tank on Monday, but instead the DJIA had it's biggest point gain in history on Monday.
> 
> The exact opposite of what he predicted came to fruition. And unless I'm confusing him with another resident USMB moonbat, IIRC, this is not the first time the exact opposite of his prediction came to fruition.
> 
> And on Tuesday the markets still closed significantly higher than they were on Saturday.
> 
> So yes, he made a stupid and terrible prediction. Sure, due to his TDS, he probably wished the markets would tank because he figured that he could have found some convoluted pea-brained logic to blame it on Trump in order to reinforce his TDS induced delusions, but his wishful thinking did not reflect reality.
> 
> TDS afflicted morons are delusional moonbats.
Click to expand...


The prediction had nothing to do with TDS.  The Chinese manufacturing drop would normally have such an effect.  

A day later the DJI dropped 600 plus and today it is pushing -900.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Muhammed said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, he was off by a day...just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Saturday, G5000 predicted that the markets would tank on Monday, but instead the DJIA had it's biggest point gain in history on Monday.
> 
> The exact opposite of what he predicted came to fruition. And unless I'm confusing him with another resident USMB moonbat, IIRC, this is not the first time the exact opposite of his prediction came to fruition.
> 
> And on Tuesday the markets still closed significantly higher than they were on Saturday.
> 
> So yes, he made a stupid and terrible prediction. Sure, due to his TDS, he probably wished the markets would tank because he figured that he could have found some convoluted pea-brained logic to blame it on Trump in order to reinforce his TDS induced delusions, but his wishful thinking did not reflect reality.
> 
> TDS afflicted morons are delusional moonbats.
Click to expand...


G5000 is a PROG, therefore he's wrong by default.


----------



## WTH_Progs?

Golfing Gator said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, he was off by a day...just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Saturday, G5000 predicted that the markets would tank on Monday, but instead the DJIA had it's biggest point gain in history on Monday.
> 
> The exact opposite of what he predicted came to fruition. And unless I'm confusing him with another resident USMB moonbat, IIRC, this is not the first time the exact opposite of his prediction came to fruition.
> 
> And on Tuesday the markets still closed significantly higher than they were on Saturday.
> 
> So yes, he made a stupid and terrible prediction. Sure, due to his TDS, he probably wished the markets would tank because he figured that he could have found some convoluted pea-brained logic to blame it on Trump in order to reinforce his TDS induced delusions, but his wishful thinking did not reflect reality.
> 
> TDS afflicted morons are delusional moonbats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prediction had nothing to do with TDS.  The Chinese manufacturing drop would normally have such an effect.
> 
> A day later the DJI dropped 600 plus and today it is pushing -900.
Click to expand...


Notice the PROG skipped right over yesterday?  Why would that be?

He's intellectually dishonest.


----------



## Muhammed

Golfing Gator said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual, the exact opposite of your prediction came true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> true, he was off by a day...just terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On Saturday, G5000 predicted that the markets would tank on Monday, but instead the DJIA had it's biggest point gain in history on Monday.
> 
> The exact opposite of what he predicted came to fruition. And unless I'm confusing him with another resident USMB moonbat, IIRC, this is not the first time the exact opposite of his prediction came to fruition.
> 
> And on Tuesday the markets still closed significantly higher than they were on Saturday.
> 
> So yes, he made a stupid and terrible prediction. Sure, due to his TDS, he probably wished the markets would tank because he figured that he could have found some convoluted pea-brained logic to blame it on Trump in order to reinforce his TDS induced delusions, but his wishful thinking did not reflect reality.
> 
> TDS afflicted morons are delusional moonbats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prediction had nothing to do with TDS.  The Chinese manufacturing drop would normally have such an effect.
> 
> A day later the DJI dropped 600 plus and today it is pushing -900.
Click to expand...



And it is still 1000 points higher than it was when G5000 made his prediction.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Fight for 26 back on.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, it looks like all the gains that the market made yesterday, have been erased today.

This  market is nuts.


----------



## Golfing Gator

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, it looks like all the gains that the market made yesterday, have been erased today.
> 
> This  market is nuts.



  Yet to these Trump worshipers the only reason to be wrong about the market  is TDS.

Yesterday there were multiple threads giving Trump the credit for the jump and today all the worshipers are silent again


----------



## ABikerSailor

Golfing Gator said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like all the gains that the market made yesterday, have been erased today.
> 
> This  market is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to these Trump worshipers the only reason to be wrong about the market  is TDS.
> 
> Yesterday there were multiple threads giving Trump the credit for the jump and today all the worshipers are silent again
Click to expand...


Anyone who is even slightly intelligent knows that this is Trump's economy and has been his ever since he got his tax plan passed.  It was further cemented as Trump's economy when he started his trade war with China.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7. What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! That *ignorant* post didn't age well at all.
Click to expand...

Sadly, it is aging all too well, dumbass.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

ABikerSailor said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like all the gains that the market made yesterday, have been erased today.
> 
> This  market is nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet to these Trump worshipers the only reason to be wrong about the market  is TDS.
> 
> Yesterday there were multiple threads giving Trump the credit for the jump and today all the worshipers are silent again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone who is even slightly intelligent knows that this is Trump's economy and has been his ever since he got his tax plan passed.  It was further cemented as Trump's economy when he started his trade war with China.
Click to expand...


Nah, Trump just happens to be the latest bad decision maker in a very long line of bad decision makers...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree, sex with gay men or IV drug users.


Then you don't agree, with me or with scientists, and you really should read more slowly.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It was never the big threat to the straight population that they tried to claim.


It is a threat to anyone who has sex or shares needles with any infected individual. As for your undefined, madeup nonsense about the "big" threat that "they" claimed, I see no reason to respond directly to it.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then you don't agree*,* with me or with scientists, and you really should read more slowly.


And like all leftists, you don’t agree with basic grammar.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February. 35.7. What a shit show.  *The markets will definitely dive on Monday* over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February





g5000 said:


> Sadly, it is aging all too well, dumbass.


You truly are a special little imbecile...


> Stocks rebounded sharply from their worst week since the financial crisis on Monday, with the Dow Jones Industrial Average *posting its best day in more than a decade*. Expectations that the Federal Reserve would cut rates drove the gains, which accelerated aggressively into the close.


While you’re ignorant ass stated it would “definitely” take on Monday, the reality was it had its best day in more than a decade. 

Dow *roars* back from coronavirus sell-off with *biggest gain* since 2009, surges 5.1%


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was never the big threat to the straight population that they tried to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a threat to anyone who has sex or shares needles with any infected individual. As for your undefined, madeup nonsense about the "big" threat that "they" claimed, I see no reason to respond directly to it.
Click to expand...


They kept warning, it could break out into the straight population.
Quick, spend billions now.

The only threat was to gay men and people who had sex with them, or got blood from them.

Others only made up a tiny percentage of the AIDS victims.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> The only threat was to gay men and people who had sex with them, or got blood from them.


False.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They kept warning, it could break out into the straight population.


A fair warning, given what we knew. Why does that bother you so much? It has sent you into broken record mode.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only threat was to gay men and people who had sex with them, or got blood from them.
> 
> 
> 
> False.
Click to expand...


Post the proof I'm wrong.

What are the percentages of people who got it another way?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> They kept warning, it could break out into the straight population.
> 
> 
> 
> A fair warning, given what we knew. Why does that bother you so much? It has sent you into broken record mode.
Click to expand...


*A fair warning, given what we knew. *

It was a bullshit warning to scare us into providing funding.






U.S. Statistics


*Why does that bother you so much?*

The AIDS hysteria doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective response from the government, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Post the proof I'm wrong.


Post the proof you are right.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It was a bullshit warning to scare us into providing funding.


Nonsense.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof you are right.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.


Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.

Fucking imbecile.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof you are right.
Click to expand...

He’s been doing that, dumb ass.


----------



## g5000

percysunshine said:


> We all screwed up.
> 
> Yesterday was the time to go all in.


Nope.


----------



## g5000

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.


----------



## g5000

Rambunctious said:


> If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....


I hope no one took your advice.


----------



## g5000

WEATHER53 said:


> Well Weather53  was Right Again!
> Earlier in this thread of anticipatory kaos  and despondency I predicted that at 11am today the Dow would be +500 and it’s +380. What a call!
> You panicrats can glam on to a new thing to try and bust Trumps chops  over
> Like I said from moment one of this virus, the utter lack of proportional assessment is a sign of ill minds to wish a financial collapse on the USA
> Shame shame shame on you malcontent underperformers


How you feeling now?


----------



## g5000

CWayne said:


> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.


That was a dead cat bounce.


----------



## g5000

B. Kidd said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and the 4 people that agreed with you Sat. should not be investing! (Probably don't, anyway...).
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Yep.  They should not have invested.  Who's the idiot now?


----------



## g5000

Dick Foster said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, as of this moment, the Dow is up 783.
> 
> A lot of day left to trade, but I think that the prediction of a Monday dive is a bit off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a good thing we all braced ourselves for the ride. LOL
Click to expand...

I hope you did.


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*


How you feeling now?


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
Click to expand...



I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.

.


----------



## g5000

WEATHER53 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> So Correct it should be memorialized in granite for generations to see
Click to expand...

So wrong it should be memorialized in granite for generations to see.


----------



## g5000

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It's weird.  I got three quotes from three different financial institutions.  The highest was 4.5, the next highest was 3.5, and the third was 2.65.

It definitely pays to shop around.


----------



## Rocko

The Saudis fucked up the market. This is why we can’t just say “fuck the Middle East”. I lost so much money. Anyone who takes glee in this is an idiot.


----------



## The Original Tree

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
Click to expand...

*Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you one of the Biggest Fans of Russia and China, a man who has no limits to The Depths he will sink to Trash America, Trash our President, and Cheer for The Agendas of China and Russia, Iran, any Enemy of America HE CAN!  

He cheers for China and Russia who are now working together through the COVID 19 Cold scare, and Russian Oil Feud like The Democrat Party worked with Putin and The Dirty Russian Dossier to overthrow our Elections and our Democracy in 2016 up until even still today.

It is not a coincidence Russia and China pulled what they pulled now after their two favorite candidates are now in play.  Heads you get Communism, Tails you get Socialism!!!!

Bernie and Biden are Russia and China's candidates, and President Trump is America's Candidate.

Do not fear, for THIS FEAR, will also PASS!

Cheering for an Epidemic = Cheering for Russia and China
Cheering for a Stock Market Crash = Cheering for Russia and China
Cheering for Sanders and Biden = Cheering for Russia and China.

Oh, but the cheering for our enemies doesn't stop there.  They are still cheering for Iran and North Korea, cheering for their success and our failure.  It will never end and he, and his friends will never stop rooting for America to stumble.

Friends don't let friends cheer on Communists, like The Democrats cheered for Iran, when we took out one of the Filthiest Terrorists in The Middle East, Soleimani!

A VOTE FOR A DEMOCRAT IS A VOTE FOR GUILLOTINES AND GULAGS!*


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
Click to expand...



This too shall pass.

.


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird.  I got three quotes from three different financial institutions.  The highest was 4.5, the next highest was 3.5, and the third was 2.65.
> 
> It definitely pays to shop around.
Click to expand...



I haven't locked yet, could have locked last week at 2.75 but I held off.

.


----------



## The Original Tree

Rocko said:


> The Saudis fucked up the market. This is why we can’t just say “fuck the Middle East”. I lost so much money. Anyone who takes glee in this is an idiot.


*Yet as disturbing as this is, you see all the same players, Lakhota, G5000, Faun, Berg, Golfing Gator, Denizen and all the usual Leftist Commie Trolls doing that very thing, taking glee in it, and trying to continue to push Fear and Hysteria.

Russia, Iran, North Korea, and China have no better friends on USMB than people like them.*


----------



## The Original Tree

*Putin takes aim at US shale oil industry*


----------



## g5000

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird.  I got three quotes from three different financial institutions.  The highest was 4.5, the next highest was 3.5, and the third was 2.65.
> 
> It definitely pays to shop around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't locked yet, could have locked last week at 2.75 but I held off.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Lenders are being inundated right now.  It is taking several days, up to a week, for them to process loans.   You should get started now.  I am in what is called a "floating lock" until the paperwork has been processed, which should be in two or three days.  I started the process last week when the rate was 2.9.  Since I am in a floating lock, it is now 2.65.  At least, that's where it was Friday afternoon.   It might be even better today.

Don't wait too long.  There is a long queue.


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> *Putin takes aim at US shale oil industry*


Oil may go as low as 20 dollars.  Putin is fucked.  His entire economy rests on the price of oil staying above 60.


----------



## g5000

The Brent crude price right now is $37.07 and falling.  It's dropped nearly 20 percent today.


----------



## g5000

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.

Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”

This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.

And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.

Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.

I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a good time to buy into the market, it's definitely time to refinance a mortgage.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird.  I got three quotes from three different financial institutions.  The highest was 4.5, the next highest was 3.5, and the third was 2.65.
> 
> It definitely pays to shop around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't locked yet, could have locked last week at 2.75 but I held off.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lenders are being inundated right now.  It is taking several days, up to a week, for them to process loans.   You should get started now.  I am in what is called a "floating lock" until the paperwork has been processed, which should be in two or three days.  I started the process last week when the rate was 2.9.  Since I am in a floating lock, it is now 2.65.  At least, that's where it was Friday afternoon.   It might be even better today.
> 
> Don't wait too long.  There is a long queue.
Click to expand...



Been there, all the paperwork is in, I'm not doing a conventional refi, I'm doing a VA streamline, not near as much paperwork.

.


----------



## g5000

OKTexas said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned a couple weeks ago the 10 year Treasury was hitting record lows and that I was going to refinance some property.  I just got 2.65% fixed.  Fricking awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a refi also, hoping to go from 3.85 to mid 2s. Great time to do it.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's weird.  I got three quotes from three different financial institutions.  The highest was 4.5, the next highest was 3.5, and the third was 2.65.
> 
> It definitely pays to shop around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't locked yet, could have locked last week at 2.75 but I held off.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lenders are being inundated right now.  It is taking several days, up to a week, for them to process loans.   You should get started now.  I am in what is called a "floating lock" until the paperwork has been processed, which should be in two or three days.  I started the process last week when the rate was 2.9.  Since I am in a floating lock, it is now 2.65.  At least, that's where it was Friday afternoon.   It might be even better today.
> 
> Don't wait too long.  There is a long queue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, all the paperwork is in, I'm not doing a conventional refi, I'm doing a VA streamline, not near as much paperwork.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I'm doing the same.  VA loan.  Most of it is done online with e-signatures, but I had a few forms which had to be ink signed and faxed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
Click to expand...


*What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*

But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
Click to expand...

The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
Click to expand...


*The pocket from which they move goes under.*

Sometimes.

* Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*

They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.


----------



## OKTexas

g5000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's looking like it is going to end up somewhere between 700 points to 1,200 points up over yesterday as more and more people realize that Left Stream Media tried to create a hoax panic and some people fell for it.*
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
Click to expand...



I just don't see it going there, I think by the end of Jul or Aug people are going to be wondering what all the panic was about.

.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How you feeling now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
Click to expand...

Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.

The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.

LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Exactly as isaid. Thank you.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...

The government is responsible for the general welfare, dumbass.

And we all know you and the rest of the pseudocon hive mind would be blaming Obama with every breath you draw if he was President right now.



Trump was all over Obama for golfing during the Ebola scare.

Guess what Trump is doing today.


----------



## g5000

When Trump visited the CDC, he made the coronavirus epidemic all about him.  Gee, these guys are surprised at how smart I am!  I had a super-genius uncle at MIT which makes me a super-genius!  I coulda been a great doctor!

This from the fuckwit who thought a vaccine was just a couple months away and asked an astounding number of ignorant questions of his medical team.

He also said the missing-in-action test kits are "perfect, just like the letter, just like the transcript".

We have a real fucking idiot clown in Trump.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> This too shall pass.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.
> 
> The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.
> 
> LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.
Click to expand...


*Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.*

Link?

And another link that their derivative portfolio played more than a minor part in their collapse.

*The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.*

Not really.

* LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.*

I don't think it ever got that high.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Post the proof you are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly as isaid. Thank you.
Click to expand...


Show the percentages of each group that were infected.
You'll realize your error.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”
> 
> This will pass, but when?  If I was pushing retirement age, I'd be very worried.
> 
> And if we tip into a recession, jobs get lost.  Homes get lost.  Businesses collapse.
> 
> Jobs are definitely going to be lost with the drop in the price of oil.
> 
> I'm not so flippant with "this too shall pass".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.
> 
> The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.
> 
> LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.*
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers - Wikipedia
_Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. A significant portion of this investment was in housing-related assets, making it vulnerable to a downturn in that market. *One measure of this risk-taking was its leverage ratio, a measure of the ratio of assets to owners equity, which increased from approximately 24:1 in 2003 to 31:1 by 2007*._




Toddsterpatriot said:


> And another link that their derivative portfolio played more than a minor part in their collapse.


Same link as above:

_In 2008, Lehman faced an unprecedented loss due to the continuing subprime mortgage crisis. Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*

Those "tranches" were from CDOs.

Collateralized Debt Obligation (CDO) Definition

_A collateralized debt obligation (CDO) is a complex structured finance product that is backed by a pool of loans and other assets and sold to institutional investors. A CDO is a particular type of derivative because, as its name implies, its value is derived from another underlying asset. These assets become the collateral if the loan defaults.

_


Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.*
> 
> Not really.



Yes, really.

Credit Default Swap (CDS) - A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis

_Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion.

Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt, out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS. *_


In other words, the bulk of Lehman's collapse was due to CDS, which are derivatives.




Toddsterpatriot said:


> * LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.*
> 
> I don't think it ever got that high.



It got much higher than that.

Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia

_LTCM was essentially betting that the share prices of Royal Dutch and Shell would converge because in their belief the present value of the future cashflows of the two securities should be similar. This might have happened in the long run, but due to its losses on other positions, LTCM had to unwind its position in Royal Dutch Shell. Lowenstein reports that the premium of Royal Dutch had increased to about 22%, which implies that LTCM incurred a large loss on this arbitrage strategy. LTCM lost $286 million in equity pairs trading and more than half of this loss is accounted for by the Royal Dutch Shell trade.[26]

The company, which had historically earned annualised compounded returns of almost 40% up to this point, experienced a flight to liquidity. In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_


----------



## g5000

I kind of know what I'm talking about...


----------



## g5000

The Dow is about 300 points from officially being a bear market.

What a shit show.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

Geez, even my gold stocks are taking a beating...


----------



## g5000

Dirk the Daring said:


> Geez, even my gold stocks are taking a beating...



Pretty weird since actual gold has been spiking for the past week.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.*
> 
> But they don't. They only move them from one pocket to another.
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.
> 
> The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.
> 
> LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers - Wikipedia
> _Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. A significant portion of this investment was in housing-related assets, making it vulnerable to a downturn in that market. *One measure of this risk-taking was its leverage ratio, a measure of the ratio of assets to owners equity, which increased from approximately 24:1 in 2003 to 31:1 by 2007*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another link that their derivative portfolio played more than a minor part in their collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same link as above:
> 
> _In 2008, Lehman faced an unprecedented loss due to the continuing subprime mortgage crisis. Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*
> 
> Those "tranches" were from CDOs.
> 
> Collateralized Debt Obligation (CDO) Definition
> 
> _A collateralized debt obligation (CDO) is a complex structured finance product that is backed by a pool of loans and other assets and sold to institutional investors. A CDO is a particular type of derivative because, as its name implies, its value is derived from another underlying asset. These assets become the collateral if the loan defaults.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> Credit Default Swap (CDS) - A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis
> 
> _Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion.
> 
> Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt, out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS. *_
> 
> 
> In other words, the bulk of Lehman's collapse was due to CDS, which are derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.*
> 
> I don't think it ever got that high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got much higher than that.
> 
> Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia
> 
> _LTCM was essentially betting that the share prices of Royal Dutch and Shell would converge because in their belief the present value of the future cashflows of the two securities should be similar. This might have happened in the long run, but due to its losses on other positions, LTCM had to unwind its position in Royal Dutch Shell. Lowenstein reports that the premium of Royal Dutch had increased to about 22%, which implies that LTCM incurred a large loss on this arbitrage strategy. LTCM lost $286 million in equity pairs trading and more than half of this loss is accounted for by the Royal Dutch Shell trade.[26]
> 
> The company, which had historically earned annualised compounded returns of almost 40% up to this point, experienced a flight to liquidity. In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_
Click to expand...



_Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. _

Yup. They were leveraged.

_Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*

Yup. They held lots of mortgages.
​*Those "tranches" were from CDOs.*​
Yup, they held a lot of the crap from their own securitizing operations.

_Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt,  *_

Lehman owed money. They borrowed. They couldn't rollover the debt.

*out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS.*

Other firms held CDS, betting that Lehman would default. 
You thought Lehman got in trouble by betting Lehman would default? 
That's funny.

_In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_

Thanks for the link. I heard that before and thought it sounded outrageous.
​_Although LTCM is a hedge fund, this issue is not limited to hedge funds. Other financial institutions, including some banks and securities firms, are larger, and generally more highly leveraged, than hedge funds. LTCM, with total assets of $129 billion at the end of 1997, was significantly larger than any other reporting hedge fund family at that time. Only 11 reporting hedge fund families, including LTCM, had total assets exceeding $10 billion at the end of 1997. At the end of 1998, *LTCM's total assets were $89 billion*. The notional amount of LTCM's total OTC derivatives position was $1.3 trillion at the end of 1997 and $1.5 trillion at the end of 1998. LTCM's balance sheet leverage was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997._​​Hedge Funds, Leverage and the Lessons of Long-Term Capital Management:          Report of the President's Working Group on Financial Markets​​The CFTC has a lower figure though...…….​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> I kind of know what I'm talking about...



But so much of what you "know", just isn't accurate.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pocket from which they move goes under.  Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns or LTCM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.
> 
> The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.
> 
> LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers - Wikipedia
> _Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. A significant portion of this investment was in housing-related assets, making it vulnerable to a downturn in that market. *One measure of this risk-taking was its leverage ratio, a measure of the ratio of assets to owners equity, which increased from approximately 24:1 in 2003 to 31:1 by 2007*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another link that their derivative portfolio played more than a minor part in their collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same link as above:
> 
> _In 2008, Lehman faced an unprecedented loss due to the continuing subprime mortgage crisis. Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*
> 
> Those "tranches" were from CDOs.
> 
> Collateralized Debt Obligation (CDO) Definition
> 
> _A collateralized debt obligation (CDO) is a complex structured finance product that is backed by a pool of loans and other assets and sold to institutional investors. A CDO is a particular type of derivative because, as its name implies, its value is derived from another underlying asset. These assets become the collateral if the loan defaults.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> Credit Default Swap (CDS) - A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis
> 
> _Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion.
> 
> Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt, out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS. *_
> 
> 
> In other words, the bulk of Lehman's collapse was due to CDS, which are derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.*
> 
> I don't think it ever got that high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got much higher than that.
> 
> Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia
> 
> _LTCM was essentially betting that the share prices of Royal Dutch and Shell would converge because in their belief the present value of the future cashflows of the two securities should be similar. This might have happened in the long run, but due to its losses on other positions, LTCM had to unwind its position in Royal Dutch Shell. Lowenstein reports that the premium of Royal Dutch had increased to about 22%, which implies that LTCM incurred a large loss on this arbitrage strategy. LTCM lost $286 million in equity pairs trading and more than half of this loss is accounted for by the Royal Dutch Shell trade.[26]
> 
> The company, which had historically earned annualised compounded returns of almost 40% up to this point, experienced a flight to liquidity. In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. _
> 
> Yup. They were leveraged.
> 
> _Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*
> 
> Yup. They held lots of mortgages.
> 
> *Those "tranches" were from CDOs.*
> 
> Yup, they held a lot of the crap from their own securitizing operations.
> 
> _Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt,  *_
> 
> Lehman owed money. They borrowed. They couldn't rollover the debt.
> 
> *out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS.*
> 
> Other firms held CDS, betting that Lehman would default.
> You thought Lehman got in trouble by betting Lehman would default?
> That's funny.
> 
> _In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_
> 
> Thanks for the link. I heard that before and thought it sounded outrageous.
> 
> _Although LTCM is a hedge fund, this issue is not limited to hedge funds. Other financial institutions, including some banks and securities firms, are larger, and generally more highly leveraged, than hedge funds. LTCM, with total assets of $129 billion at the end of 1997, was significantly larger than any other reporting hedge fund family at that time. Only 11 reporting hedge fund families, including LTCM, had total assets exceeding $10 billion at the end of 1997. At the end of 1998, *LTCM's total assets were $89 billion*. The notional amount of LTCM's total OTC derivatives position was $1.3 trillion at the end of 1997 and $1.5 trillion at the end of 1998. LTCM's balance sheet leverage was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997._
> 
> Hedge Funds, Leverage and the Lessons of Long-Term Capital Management:          Report of the President's Working Group on Financial Markets
> 
> The CFTC has a lower figure though...…….​
Click to expand...

Lehman drank their own piss and sold CDS against their assets, believing their toxic mortgages could not fail.

They were wrong, and that is what did them in.

Simple as that, and proven in the links I provided.

And as you yourself just admitted, their CDOs (which are also derivitaves) helped to sink them.

This quote by you "LTCM's balance sheet leverate was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997" means fuck-all.  They collapsed at the end of 1998, when their leverage was 250-to-1.

At the end of 1997, LTCM forced their investors to divest and then the partners began plowing their own money into their arbitrage bets.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of know what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so much of what you "know", just isn't accurate.
Click to expand...

It was dead-on accurate.  Sorry about that!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The pocket from which they move goes under.*
> 
> Sometimes.
> 
> * Just ask Lehman or Bear Stearns*
> 
> They went under because they financed a huge bond position, which went down in value, with overnight borrowing, which they couldn't roll over, Nothing to do with derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.
> 
> The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.
> 
> LTCM went under because of arbitrage bets on bond yield spreads around the world which ended up having a correlation of 1 when they all went sour.  LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lehman financed derivatives using massive leverage.*
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers - Wikipedia
> _Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. A significant portion of this investment was in housing-related assets, making it vulnerable to a downturn in that market. *One measure of this risk-taking was its leverage ratio, a measure of the ratio of assets to owners equity, which increased from approximately 24:1 in 2003 to 31:1 by 2007*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another link that their derivative portfolio played more than a minor part in their collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same link as above:
> 
> _In 2008, Lehman faced an unprecedented loss due to the continuing subprime mortgage crisis. Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*
> 
> Those "tranches" were from CDOs.
> 
> Collateralized Debt Obligation (CDO) Definition
> 
> _A collateralized debt obligation (CDO) is a complex structured finance product that is backed by a pool of loans and other assets and sold to institutional investors. A CDO is a particular type of derivative because, as its name implies, its value is derived from another underlying asset. These assets become the collateral if the loan defaults.
> 
> _
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The collapse of 2008 was greatly amplifed by leveraged CDS.*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, really.
> 
> Credit Default Swap (CDS) - A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis
> 
> _Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion.
> 
> Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt, out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS. *_
> 
> 
> In other words, the bulk of Lehman's collapse was due to CDS, which are derivatives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> * LTCM was leveraged 100 to 1.*
> 
> I don't think it ever got that high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It got much higher than that.
> 
> Long-Term Capital Management - Wikipedia
> 
> _LTCM was essentially betting that the share prices of Royal Dutch and Shell would converge because in their belief the present value of the future cashflows of the two securities should be similar. This might have happened in the long run, but due to its losses on other positions, LTCM had to unwind its position in Royal Dutch Shell. Lowenstein reports that the premium of Royal Dutch had increased to about 22%, which implies that LTCM incurred a large loss on this arbitrage strategy. LTCM lost $286 million in equity pairs trading and more than half of this loss is accounted for by the Royal Dutch Shell trade.[26]
> 
> The company, which had historically earned annualised compounded returns of almost 40% up to this point, experienced a flight to liquidity. In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _Lehman borrowed significant amounts to fund its investing in the years leading to its bankruptcy in 2008, a process known as leveraging or gearing. _
> 
> Yup. They were leveraged.
> 
> _Lehman's loss resulted from having held onto _*large positions in subprime and other lower-rated mortgage tranches when securitizing the underlying mortgages.*
> 
> Yup. They held lots of mortgages.
> 
> *Those "tranches" were from CDOs.*
> 
> Yup, they held a lot of the crap from their own securitizing operations.
> 
> _Many investment banks were involved, but t*he biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt,  *_
> 
> Lehman owed money. They borrowed. They couldn't rollover the debt.
> 
> *out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS.*
> 
> Other firms held CDS, betting that Lehman would default.
> You thought Lehman got in trouble by betting Lehman would default?
> That's funny.
> 
> _In the first three weeks of September, LTCM's equity tumbled from $2.3 billion at the start of the month to just $400 million by September 25. With liabilities still over $100 billion, *this translated to an effective leverage ratio of more than 250-to-1.*_
> 
> Thanks for the link. I heard that before and thought it sounded outrageous.
> 
> _Although LTCM is a hedge fund, this issue is not limited to hedge funds. Other financial institutions, including some banks and securities firms, are larger, and generally more highly leveraged, than hedge funds. LTCM, with total assets of $129 billion at the end of 1997, was significantly larger than any other reporting hedge fund family at that time. Only 11 reporting hedge fund families, including LTCM, had total assets exceeding $10 billion at the end of 1997. At the end of 1998, *LTCM's total assets were $89 billion*. The notional amount of LTCM's total OTC derivatives position was $1.3 trillion at the end of 1997 and $1.5 trillion at the end of 1998. LTCM's balance sheet leverage was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997._
> 
> Hedge Funds, Leverage and the Lessons of Long-Term Capital Management:          Report of the President's Working Group on Financial Markets
> 
> The CFTC has a lower figure though...…….​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lehman drank their own piss and sold CDS against their assets, believing their toxic mortgages could not fail.
> 
> They were wrong, and that is what did them in.
> 
> Simple as that, and proven in the links I provided.
> 
> And as you yourself just admitted, their CDOs (which are also derivitaves) helped to sink them.
> 
> This quote by you "LTCM's balance sheet leverate was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997" means fuck-all.  They collapsed at the end of 1998, when their leverage was 250-to-1.
> 
> At the end of 1997, LTCM forced their investors to divest and then the partners began plowing their own money into their arbitrage bets.
Click to expand...


*Lehman drank their own piss*

Yup. They bought a bunch of mortgages. Sold off the good parts, kept the bad parts. Mortgages.

*and sold CDS against their assets, believing their toxic mortgages could not fail.*

What assets do you feel they sold CDS against?

*And as you yourself just admitted, their CDOs (which are also derivitaves) helped to sink them*

Putting a bunch of bonds, or other assets, into a pile and selling slices didn't sink Lehman.
They sank because of the crap they held onto.
Crappy bonds, including the crappy slices their "CDO department" couldn't sell is what sank them.
​*This quote by you "LTCM's balance sheet leverate was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997" means fuck-all. *​​_At the end of 1998, LTCM's total assets were $89 billion. The notional amount of LTCM's total OTC derivatives position was $1.3 trillion at the end of 1997 and $1.5 trillion at the end of 1998. LTCM's balance sheet leverage was 28-to-1 at the end of 1997._​​If their assets at the end of 1998 were $89 billion and the notional amount of their derivatives was $1.5 trillion, the CFTC's leverage number doesn't agree with the one you linked. Sorry.​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of know what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so much of what you "know", just isn't accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dead-on accurate.  Sorry about that!
Click to expand...


Tell me again about the $400 billion of CDS Lehman held......LOL!


----------



## Manonthestreet

g5000 said:


> When Trump visited the CDC, he made the coronavirus epidemic all about him.  Gee, these guys are surprised at how smart I am!  I had a super-genius uncle at MIT which makes me a super-genius!  I coulda been a great doctor!
> 
> This from the fuckwit who thought a vaccine was just a couple months away and asked an astounding number of ignorant questions of his medical team.
> 
> He also said the missing-in-action test kits are "perfect, just like the letter, just like the transcript".
> 
> We have a real fucking idiot clown in Trump.


Maybe he said a vaccine was close because at least one lab claimed it was......and for all we know it is. Even DARPA is in the game.


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of know what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so much of what you "know", just isn't accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dead-on accurate.  Sorry about that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me again about the $400 billion of CDS Lehman held......LOL!
Click to expand...

It's a simple fact that without derivatives, the broker-dealers would not have had the means to spread the risk as far and wide as they did.  Without derivatives, the massive number of toxic mortgages would have been impossible.

I am absolutely correct that derivatives greatly amplified the losses.

Sorry about that!


----------



## g5000

Fears of Lehman's CDS derivatives haunt markets


----------



## ABikerSailor

P@triot said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
Click to expand...


Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.  And, sorry, but there aren't any people I know of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed, as well as administer tests outside of the CDC and the government health infrastructure.

And yeah, as long as Trump keeps spewing bullshit about how he's got it all under control while the experts are saying otherwise will keep the markets unstable and they will continue to fall.


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.  And, sorry, but there aren't any people I know of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed, as well as administer tests outside of the CDC and the government health infrastructure.
Click to expand...

Amazon!


----------



## ABikerSailor

g5000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.  And, sorry, but there aren't any people I know of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed, as well as administer tests outside of the CDC and the government health infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon!
Click to expand...


Amazon doesn't have any doctors.  And, while they might have the ability to distribute it across the nation fairly quickly, there are a couple of problems................

First, is that there aren't enough tests to go around, as well as the fact that some of the tests have been proven to be ineffective.

Then, there is the problem that doctors are telling us that a vaccine is anywhere from a year to 18 months out from now.   Even if Amazon was willing to do the distribution for reduced cost or for free, they still don't have anything to ship.


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.  And, sorry, but there aren't any people I know of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed, as well as administer tests outside of the CDC and the government health infrastructure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazon!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazon doesn't have any doctors.  And, while they might have the ability to distribute it across the nation fairly quickly, there are a couple of problems................
> 
> First, is that there aren't enough tests to go around, as well as the fact that some of the tests have been proven to be ineffective.
> 
> Then, there is the problem that doctors are telling us that a vaccine is anywhere from a year to 18 months out from now.   Even if Amazon was willing to do the distribution for reduced cost or for free, they still don't have anything to ship.
Click to expand...

I want my Covid-19 vaccine delivered by drone, dammit!  Now!

Or else it gets one star.


----------



## g5000

Amazon Covertly Working On Cold Vaccine  | PYMNTS.com


----------



## ABikerSailor

g5000 said:


> Amazon Covertly Working On Cold Vaccine  | PYMNTS.com



Yeah, they are working on a vaccine for the common cold.  Only problem is, that is a rhinovirus and the COVID-19 is a corornavirus.  What works on one, won't work on the other.

From your link...............................

*The common cold is caused by a class of virus called the rhinovirus, of which there are 160 strains. Finding a cure is difficult because the cold easily mutates and goes away in about a week. “The prevailing wisdom is that it’s impossible because there are so many different viruses that cause the common cold,” said Greg Yap, a health-focused investor with Menlo Ventures.*


So, even if Amazon succeeded on the vaccine they are currently working on, it's not effective against what is going on now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of know what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so much of what you "know", just isn't accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was dead-on accurate.  Sorry about that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me again about the $400 billion of CDS Lehman held......LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a simple fact that without derivatives, the broker-dealers would not have had the means to spread the risk as far and wide as they did.  Without derivatives, the massive number of toxic mortgages would have been impossible.
> 
> *I am absolutely correct that derivatives greatly amplified the losses.*
> 
> Sorry about that!
Click to expand...


*It's a simple fact that without derivatives, the broker-dealers would not have had the means to spread the risk as far and wide as they did.*

Ok. 

*Without derivatives, the massive number of toxic mortgages would have been impossible.*

So the number was 5% higher? 10%? How much? Show your work.

​*I am absolutely correct that derivatives greatly amplified the losses.*

Nah.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Fears of Lehman's CDS derivatives haunt markets



_It is a full week after bankers gathered in New York to start sorting out the derivatives mess left by the bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers. We still do not know who is on the hook for some $360 billion of default insurance, or how much they will have to pay. _

Duh. CDS on Lehman's debt. Because people were betting Lehman would default.
Not CDS that Lehman owed money to a counterparty.....silly.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ABikerSailor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it dropped another 250 points today.  If the virus keeps spreading and people keep dying without any effective *response from the government*, expect next week to be a bloodbath on the market as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please cite for us the Article and Section in the U.S. Constitution that makes healthcare the responsibility of government.
> 
> Fucking imbecile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.  And, sorry, but there aren't any people I know of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed, as well as administer tests outside of the CDC and the government health infrastructure.
> 
> And yeah, as long as Trump keeps spewing bullshit about how he's got it all under control while the experts are saying otherwise will keep the markets unstable and they will continue to fall.
Click to expand...

Foool….govt vaccine ,,,what an idiot


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon Covertly Working On Cold Vaccine  | PYMNTS.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are working on a vaccine for the common cold.  Only problem is, that is a rhinovirus and the COVID-19 is a corornavirus.  What works on one, won't work on the other.
> 
> From your link...............................
> 
> *The common cold is caused by a class of virus called the rhinovirus, of which there are 160 strains. Finding a cure is difficult because the cold easily mutates and goes away in about a week. “The prevailing wisdom is that it’s impossible because there are so many different viruses that cause the common cold,” said Greg Yap, a health-focused investor with Menlo Ventures.*
> 
> 
> So, even if Amazon succeeded on the vaccine they are currently working on, it's not effective against what is going on now.
Click to expand...

Actually, one strain of the common cold is a coronavirus.

Causes of the Common Cold


_Rhinovirus. This bunch is most active in early fall, spring, and summer. They cause 10%-40% of colds. You'll feel plenty miserable when you catch one, but the good news is they rarely make you seriously sick.
_
*Coronavirus*_. These tend to do their dirty work in the winter and early spring. _*The coronavirus is the cause of about 20% of colds.* _There are more than 30 kinds, but only three or four affect people.

RSV and parainfluenza. These viruses cause 20% of colds. They sometimes lead to severe infections, like pneumonia, in young children._


----------



## g5000

Toddsterpatriot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fears of Lehman's CDS derivatives haunt markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It is a full week after bankers gathered in New York to start sorting out the derivatives mess left by the bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers. We still do not know who is on the hook for some $360 billion of default insurance, or how much they will have to pay. _
> 
> Duh. CDS on Lehman's debt. Because people were betting Lehman would default.
> Not CDS that Lehman owed money to a counterparty.....silly.
Click to expand...

That in no way negates my point.  In fact, it confirms my point that derivatives amplified the crash.

Without derivatives deluding financial institutions into bleeving they had eliminated risk, they never would have exploded subprime loans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fears of Lehman's CDS derivatives haunt markets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _It is a full week after bankers gathered in New York to start sorting out the derivatives mess left by the bankruptcy of Lehman Brothers. We still do not know who is on the hook for some $360 billion of default insurance, or how much they will have to pay. _
> 
> Duh. CDS on Lehman's debt. Because people were betting Lehman would default.
> Not CDS that Lehman owed money to a counterparty.....silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That in no way negates my point.  In fact, it confirms my point that derivatives amplified the crash.
> 
> Without derivatives deluding financial institutions into bleeving they had eliminated risk, they never would have exploded subprime loans.
Click to expand...


*That in no way negates my point. *

Your point was that "_the bulk of Lehman's collapse was due to CDS, which are derivatives_"
Somehow $400 billion of them. Still funny.

*In fact, it confirms my point that derivatives amplified the crash.*

You said CDS greatly amplified the crash. By how much? 5%? Less?

*Without derivatives deluding financial institutions into bleeving they had eliminated risk, they never would have exploded subprime loans*

Selling individual mortgages or selling securitized mortgages spread risk just fine without the need for a single CDS, interest rate swap, currency swap, futures contract, options contract, or forward.


----------



## g5000

I see some people require repetition to get things through their head...


Credit Default Swap (CDS) - *A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis*

_Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion._


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> I see some people require repetition to get things through their head...
> 
> 
> Credit Default Swap (CDS) - *A Major Player in the 2008 Financial Crisis*
> 
> _Before the financial crisis of 2008, there was more money invested in credit default swaps than in other pools. The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. In mid-2010, the value of outstanding CDS was $26.3 trillion._



How much did Lehman lose trading CDS?

$400 billion? DURR

_Many investment banks were involved, but the biggest casualty was Lehman Brothers investment bank, which owed $600 billion in debt, out of which $400 billion was covered by CDS. The bank’s insurer, American Insurance Group, lacked sufficient funds to clear the debt, and the Federal Reserve of the United States needed to intervene to bail it out._

I'm embarrassed for you. What an idiotic source you posted.

AIG was Lehman's insurer? For $400 billion? Did Lehman know that? Did AIG? LOL!

_The value of credit default swaps stood at $45 trillion compared to $22 trillion invested in the stock market, $7.1 trillion in mortgages and $4.4 trillion in U.S. Treasury. _

Is your source confusing notional value for market value? Are you?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> The government is responsible for the general welfare, dumbass.


No, they are not, you ignorant imbecile. That states delegated 18 enumerated powers to the federal government. That’s it. That’s all. The federal government is responsible for 18 specific items and no more. And healthcare is *not* one of them.

Your propaganda would literally give them unlimited power. They could easily make the case that “it is in the general welfare” to execute _everyone_ who tests positive for the coronavirus. Is that “constitutional”? Fuck’n imbecile.


----------



## P@triot

Lakhota said:


>


Uh...tank? It’s _still_ higher than it ever was under MaObama!


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> Trump was all over Obama for golfing during the Ebola scare. Guess what Trump is doing today.


Um, hey imbecile? Ebola is the most deadly disease in the _world_. It’s also the most contagious.

Coronavirus? Some people don’t even display a single symptom. Some have a minor cold such as a runny nose.

What kind of desperate partisan hack attempts to equate a runny nose to Ebola?


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> It's a simple fact that without derivatives, the broker-dealers would not have had the means to spread the risk as far and wide as they did.


It’s a simple fact that everything you’ve posted is 100% dead wrong. It was the result of lazy, useless asshole such as yourself not doing their job. They didn’t read the prospectus on each bundled investment. The people who did, made hundreds of millions.


g5000 said:


> Without *derivatives*, the massive number of toxic mortgages would have been impossible.


There is nothing funnier than watching you humiliate yourself with words that you don’t understand. You’re making 0 sense. I think what you’re _attempting_ to say (albeit ignorantly) is “Credit Default Swaps”. At least I hope so. Otherwise, you’re even dumber than we thought.


g5000 said:


> I am absolutely correct that *derivatives* greatly amplified the losses.


Well since “derivatives” makes 0 sense in this context, it’s safe to say you’re wrong as always, humiliating yourself as usual, and making all of us laugh as is the norm.


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Guess you missed the part where it says the government will provide for the general welfare of the nation.


Guess you missed the part where that *wasn’t* a power. Imbecile.


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> And, sorry, but *there aren't any people I know* of who are able to develop a vaccine, distribute it to where it's needed...


Well, I mean, you’re a left-wing imbecile so of course you surround yourself with like-minded, incapable, welfare queens. I wouldn’t expect you to know anyone who could develop vaccines.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a simple fact that without derivatives, the broker-dealers would not have had the means to spread the risk as far and wide as they did.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a simple fact that everything you’ve posted is 100% dead wrong. It was the result of lazy, useless asshole such as yourself not doing their job. They didn’t read the prospectus on each bundled investment. The people who did, made hundreds of millions.
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without *derivatives*, the massive number of toxic mortgages would have been impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is nothing funnier than watching you humiliate yourself with words that you don’t understand. You’re making 0 sense. I think what you’re _attempting_ to say (albeit ignorantly) is “Credit Default Swaps”. At least I hope so. Otherwise, you’re even dumber than we thought.
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely correct that *derivatives* greatly amplified the losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well since “derivatives” makes 0 sense in this context, it’s safe to say you’re wrong as always, humiliating yourself as usual, and making all of us laugh as is the norm.
Click to expand...

There are many more derivatives other than CDS, retard.  So when I say "derivatives", I mean derivatives.  CDS is but one subset of derivatives which greatly amplified the bubble and the subsequent crash.

All caught up now?


----------



## g5000

Role of Derivatives in Creating Mortgage Crisis

Forget About Housing, The The Real Cause Of The Crisis Was OTC Derivatives

Why Derivatives Caused Financial Crisis

Derivative Instruments and the Financial Crisis 2007-2008: Role and Responsibility

Derivative Instruments and the Financial Crisis 2007-2008: Role and Responsibility by Joseph Sammut :: SSRN

The Role of Derivatives in the Financial Crisis

The Role of Credit Derivatives in the 2008 Global Financial Crisis


----------



## g5000

Before we got sidetracked by a couple dumbasses, I said this:



g5000 said:


> What I worry about are derivatives which amplify losses.  There could be a hedge fund or bank out there which is overleveraged and on the brink of shocking the entire system.
> 
> Like Warren Buffet said, “You only find out who is swimming naked when the tide goes out.”




Turns out I am not the only one with this concern: It’s a ‘Swimming Naked’ Moment: The Financial System Has a Real Test

_The investor Warren Buffett once gave a famous warning: “It’s only when the tide goes out that you learn who’s been swimming naked.”

The tide has just gone out again, and clues to who’s been swimming naked have begun to emerge.

<snip>

Leveraged loans, which are private loans to already heavily indebted borrowers, could now emerge as the mortgage-backed securities and collateralized debt obligations of the financial crisis. Just as mortgage and debt securities were packaged, carved up and sold to often unwitting investors before the financial crisis, risky high-interest loans have been similarly packaged over the past decade, mostly by nonbank issuers. Given their high yields, collateralized loan obligations, or C.L.O.s, as they’re known, surged in popularity, and the market for them had grown to an estimated $1.2 trillion by the end of last year._


----------



## g5000

*Fears of corporate debt bomb grow as coronavirus outbreak worsens*

_The mammoth debt bulge includes a significant increase in borrowing by the lowest-quality investment grade firms -- those rated just one level above “junk.” More than $1 trillion in “leveraged loans,” a type of risky bank lending to debt-laden companies, is a second potential flash point.

Watchdogs including the Federal Reserve have warned for years that excessive borrowing by corporations, including some with subpar credit ratings, might eventually blow a hole in the U.S. economy. Now, as Wall Street wrestles with a global epidemic, the debt alarms show how investors are reassessing risks they overlooked during the long economic expansion.

“It is a big concern,” said Ruchir Sharma, chief global strategist for Morgan Stanley. “We’re dealing with the unknown. *But given the enormous increase in leverage, the system is fragile and vulnerable.”*_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

g5000 said:


> Role of Derivatives in Creating Mortgage Crisis
> 
> Forget About Housing, The The Real Cause Of The Crisis Was OTC Derivatives
> 
> Why Derivatives Caused Financial Crisis
> 
> Derivative Instruments and the Financial Crisis 2007-2008: Role and Responsibility
> 
> Derivative Instruments and the Financial Crisis 2007-2008: Role and Responsibility by Joseph Sammut :: SSRN
> 
> The Role of Derivatives in the Financial Crisis
> 
> The Role of Credit Derivatives in the 2008 Global Financial Crisis



_If you add up the value of every stock on the planet, the entire market capitalization would be about $36 trillion. If you do the same process for bonds, you’d get a market capitalization of roughly $72 trillion._

_The notional value of the derivative market is roughly $1.4 QUADRILLION._

https://seekingalpha.com/article/198197-why-derivatives-caused-financial-crisis

Notional value. That's the value of the stuff you're betting on.
Not the amount of the bet.
If I buy a call on 100 shares of IBM with a 120 strike expiring on March 20, 2020, I could pay about $330.
My call "controls" about $11,700 worth of stock.

My risk is $330, but the notional value is $11,700. 35 times higher than my actual risk.

If I place a $10 bet on the Cubs-Pirates home opener, the notional value of my bet is about $4.4 billion ($3.1 billion Cubs + $1.3 billion Pirates)

If I lose, I don't need a loan from Warren Buffett to pay off the winner.
If I make a $10 bet on each team, my total risk is $0, but now my notional bets total $8.8 billion.
Scary!

Screaming about $1.4 quadrillion......





Without understanding what it really means, just makes you look silly.


----------



## Rambunctious

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one took your advice.
Click to expand...

Then you don't understand stocks.....


----------



## g5000

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one took your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand stocks.....
Click to expand...

Says the guy who jeered at me for calling the crash...


----------



## Rambunctious

g5000 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one took your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand stocks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who jeered at me for calling the crash...
Click to expand...

Crashes don't bounce back the next day.....


----------



## g5000

Rambunctious said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not buying stock today you should be....find a smart broker and buy...there are sure fire deals everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> I hope no one took your advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand stocks.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the guy who jeered at me for calling the crash...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crashes don't bounce back the next day.....
Click to expand...

This topic shows I understand stocks all too well.


----------



## g5000

The Dow is at 23,400.  That is more than 200 points below the bear market benchmark.


----------



## g5000

The Dow has closed at 23,553.  We are officially in a bear market.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, today Trump got a whole bunch of bankers together.  All the bankers did was kiss his butt, and all Trump did was say that he's got plans in the works that will start soon, but he didn't specify what, nor did he specify when.

Watch the markets tank again tomorrow.


----------



## g5000

The bond market is frozen now.  Textbook liquidity crisis.  The Fed needs to act.


----------



## g5000

At this moment, the Dow is down 8.70% for the day.

List of largest daily changes in the Dow Jones Industrial Average - Wikipedia


----------



## toobfreak

DrLove said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just bought 20 shares of Clorox. Not going great so far, but give it a few weeks!
> 
> Market Summary > Clorox Co
> NYSE: CLX
> 159.42 USD −9.28 (5.50%)
> Closed: Feb 28, 7:39 PM EST ·
> After hours 160.90 +1.48
Click to expand...



You are way past bleach and chlorine helping disinfect your brain.  You need hydrofluoric acid.  Just soak your head overnight and you should feel better in the morning.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Well, today the stock market closed at 21,200, and had a drop of 2352 points.  At this rate, Interestingly enough, when Obama left office on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.  Trump has erased all the stock market gains he had since he's took office.

Stock Market News for January 20, 2017


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> *Where is this huge stock market crash?*


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, today the stock market closed at 21,200, and had a drop of 2352 points.  At this rate, Interestingly enough, when Obama left office on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.  Trump has erased all the stock market gains he had since he's took office.
> 
> Stock Market News for January 20, 2017


You misread the link.

The Dow closed at 19,732.40 on 20 January 2017.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7. What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahaha!!! That *ignorant* post didn't age well at all.
Click to expand...

Wipe that premature ejaculation off your face.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

And still the VIX is sky high. You can’t touch anything in this market until the VIX settles. I saw Morgan Stanley say on Sunday we are near the bottom and to sell the Dollar and add risk.....and here we are down another 12%. There is no way with volatility  this high we are at or near the bottom. That is very irresponsible for MS to say imo.

Bloomberg) -- Global financial markets are now in a bottoming phase, and investors should start to add risk and sell the U.S. dollar, according to Morgan Stanley.
Morgan Stanley Says Markets Are Bottoming So Sell U.S. Dollar


----------



## The Original Tree

*Obama’s economy evidenced a Stock Market that was in the 10,000 range.

This is no where near a stock market crash.
It’s a temporary Bear Market.

Better question is, why do you pray for Evil?*



g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where is this huge stock market crash?*
Click to expand...


----------



## The Original Tree

*Yep thanks to the GOP blocking and reversing The Obama Administration’s Marxist Economy Killing policies and The Election of President Trump.

GOP policies beginning in 2014 stopped Obama from destroying our economy.*



g5000 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, today the stock market closed at 21,200, and had a drop of 2352 points.  At this rate, Interestingly enough, when Obama left office on 20 Jan 2017, the stock market closed at 21,200.  Trump has erased all the stock market gains he had since he's took office.
> 
> Stock Market News for January 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> You misread the link.
> 
> The Dow closed at 19,732.40 on 20 January 2017.
Click to expand...


----------



## g5000

The Original Tree said:


> *This is no where near a stock market crash.*


Wow.

That is quite the delusion!


----------



## ABikerSailor

g5000 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is no where near a stock market crash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That is quite the delusion!
Click to expand...


No shit.  Just last month, all the conservatives were cheering about how the stock market was finally topping 29,000, and now, they are saying that there isn't a stock market crash, even though it closed at 20,188.52.  That is a drop of almost 9,000 points.

The Original Tree obviously has intelligence at the level of a plant (or below), otherwise he wouldn't have said such stupid crap.


----------



## g5000

I have not checked my 401(k) since before I started this topic.  I dare not.  I am just gritting my teeth and hoping for the best.

Have any of you looked in on your investments?  Have you acted on them?


----------



## g5000

ABikerSailor said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is no where near a stock market crash.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That is quite the delusion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit.  Just last month, all the conservatives were cheering about how the stock market was finally topping 29,000, and now, they are saying that there isn't a stock market crash, even though it closed at 20,188.52.  That is a drop of almost 9,000 points.
> 
> The Original Tree obviously has intelligence at the level of a plant (or below), otherwise he wouldn't have said such stupid crap.
Click to expand...

The Dow is now below where it was when Trump took office.

I am using all of my willpower not to check my 401(k)'s status.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> This topic shows I understand stocks all too well.


WTF?!? You said the market would tank on the following Monday and it had a banner day. It shows you're a fuck'n moron. The next time you're right will be the first time you've ever been right.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> This topic shows I understand stocks all too well.


Imagine predicting a collapse in a couple of days. Then imagine that day comes and the market crushes it big time. Then imagine, after being dead-fucking-wrong, that it somehow "proves" you know you're shit.

If you can imagine all of that - congrats. You know what it's like to be G-string.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> WTF?!? You said the market would tank on the following Monday and it had a banner day.


And you said it wouldn't tank. In comparison, you clearly said the more stupid thing, and it's not close.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!? You said the market would tank on the following Monday and it had a banner day.
> 
> 
> 
> And you said it wouldn't tank. In comparison, you clearly said the more stupid thing, and it's not close.
Click to expand...


Not for nothing Patriot, but Fort Fun missed it by just one day, and the market HAS tanked horribly.  All the gains that Trump had enjoyed in the first 3 years have been wiped out.


----------



## P@triot

ABikerSailor said:


> Not for nothing Patriot, but Fort Fun missed it by just one day, and the market HAS tanked horribly.  All the gains that Trump had enjoyed in the first 3 years have been wiped out.


Not for nothing ABS, but it wasn't even Fort Fun who made the thread with the idiotic prediction. It was G-String. And the market did the exact opposite of what he claimed it would do that day. In other words, he literally could not have been any more wrong.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?!? You said the market would tank on the following Monday and it had a banner day.
> 
> 
> 
> And you said it wouldn't tank...
Click to expand...

I did, uh? What is the number of the post that I made that statement?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Lakhota

DOW futures already down nearly 1,000 points.

Pre-Markets


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yanno, with all the uncertainty coming out of the WH about this virus, and the fact that the markets don't like uncertainty, combined with the possibility of the entire country shutting down (several states already have), I'm guessing the market is going to close somewhere in 17,000 territory tomorrow.


----------



## Dirk the Daring

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno, with all the uncertainty coming out of the WH about this virus, and the fact that the markets don't like uncertainty, combined with the possibility of the entire country shutting down (several states already have), I'm guessing the market is going to close somewhere in 17,000 territory tomorrow.



20,704.91 03.24.20


----------



## sparky

Manonthestreet said:


> (What’s Left of) Our Economy:  What Washington Doesn’t Know About U.S. China Drug Dependence Can Literally Kill Us


holy sh*t!!!!

~S~


----------



## Picaro

Meh, let me know when the DOW drops below 14,000. all it's doing now is squeezing out water and fake equity valuations.


----------



## g5000

DrLove said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it's a shit show alright and Donnie isn't helping matters with his incompetence and accusations. Markets hate unpredictability, and he's not giving them anything even remotely reassuring, predictable or factual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about Fed Chairman Powell?
> If he says that the US economy is strong, does that count?
> Chairman Jerome Powell says Fed ready to protect economy amid coronavirus fears
> Powell says Fed ‘closely monitoring’ coronavirus
> 
> The only shit show is the democrat primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is what we need...to lower the rates even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China caused the Covid-19 problem that we all need to deal with.
> Too much supply comes from China, that needs to change.
> The stock market will bounce back, some companies will be hit harder than others.
> Two of my stocks went up on Friday.
> There are bargains to be had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just bought 20 shares of Clorox. Not going great so far, but give it a few weeks!
> 
> Market Summary > Clorox Co
> NYSE: CLX
> 159.42 USD −9.28 (5.50%)
> Closed: Feb 28, 7:39 PM EST ·
> After hours 160.90 +1.48
Click to expand...

CLX closed today at 190.77!  Good job!


----------



## HaShev

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


It might remain bad, because Amazon slowed down all orders (many go through china goods) by over a month, it affects the pace, but also prevents many orders from being placed after they see the delivery dates.


----------



## g5000

HaShev said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> It might remain bad, because Amazon slowed down all orders (many go through china goods) by over a month, it affects the pace, but also prevents many orders from being placed after they see the delivery dates.
Click to expand...

The Baltic Dry Index is currently at 728, which is not the worst its ever been.  But that is substantially lower than it was in January, when it was over 2500.


----------



## HaShev

g5000 said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February
> 
> 
> 
> It might remain bad, because Amazon slowed down all orders (many go through china goods) by over a month, it affects the pace, but also prevents many orders from being placed after they see the delivery dates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Baltic Dry Index is currently at 728, which is not the worst its ever been.  But that is substantially lower than it was in January, when it was over 2500.
Click to expand...

Smart, you can. Forecast a slow down by shipping and metal and commodity purchases, but also dollar rate exchange can affect your stock earnings and moves and affect commodity prices.
There was a time shippi g was where the easy money was, boy did that industry get destroyed.


----------



## Missourian

g5000 said:


> China just announced their PMI for February.
> 
> 35.7.
> 
> What a shit show.  The markets will definitely dive on Monday over that figure.
> 
> China factory activity shrank at its fastest rate on record in February


It's going too stink even more...folks are pissed.


----------

